# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը կամ Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ… [(c) kiki]

## Vaho

Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը:Ես չեմ խոսում ոչ միյայն այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր ուղղակի հոգնել են այս կյանքից և իրենք հաճախ իրենց այս հարցն են տալիս, ոչ. սա վերաբերվում բոլորին:Չե որ վոչինչ հենց այպես չի լինում. ես դա ձեզ հավատացնում եմ:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Իմ կարծիքով կգա ժամանակը և կիմանանք:  Համերություն… :Smile:

----------


## Friend

Նայած թե որ տեսանկյունից կնայես...

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ եմ հարցրել և ամեն անգամ էլ պատասխան չեմ ստացել…
և դրա համար էլ մնում է սպասել այն օրվան երբ ամեն ինչ կպարզվի

----------


## Bonita

Ես գիտեմ իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը...ես եկել եմ` մարդկանց նյարդերը քայքայելու... :Tongue:  մնացածները `հետո... :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը:Ես չեմ խոսում ոչ միյայն այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր ուղղակի հոգնել են այս կյանքից և իրենք հաճախ իրենց այս հարցն են տալիս, ոչ. սա վերաբերվում բոլորին:Չե որ վոչինչ հենց այպես չի լինում. ես դա ձեզ հավատացնում եմ:


 
Ես հաստատ կարող եմ ասել վոր յուրաքանչուրիս համար կա մի մեծ նպատակ եվ որպեսզի մենք իմանանք որնե դա պետք խնդրենք Աստծուն որ նա մեզ ցույց տա թե որն է դա, որովհետև եթե Բարձրյալը կամեցել է որ մենք ծնվենք և ապրենք ուրեմն կա մի մեծ նպատակ որ մենք կատարենք ի օգուտ Նրա փարքի և Նրա կամքի համար: Աստծո կամքն է որ մենք ապրելով այս երկրի վրա կարողանանք ապրել այնպիսի մի կյանքով՛ որ հետո, երբ գա մեր. Աստծու կողմից նախասահմանված ժամանակը լքելու այս երկիրը այն ժամանակ միանանք նրան երկնքում, իսկ սատանայի կամքը մեզ հեռու պահել այտ հավիտենական կյանքից և քաշել իր մոտ. հավիտենական տանջանք, այնպես որ,Աստծու կամքը դա, որ մենք կատարենք նրա կամքը որը մեր օգուտի համար է Աստված պահանջում մեզանից, մեր փրկության համար :ՈՒրեմն սիրելիներ մեր նպատակը պետք է լինի միյայն ու միյայն մի բան՛ աշխատենք ապրել ճիշտ, իսկ դրա համար Նա մեզ տվել է պատվիրաններ, որ պահենք դրանք: ԵՎ վերջապես դիր քո արաջ մեկ նպատակ.«« բոլոր հարցերում մարդկանց հետ այնպես վարվիր ինչպես կուզենայիր որ քեզ հետ վարվեն»»:

----------


## Լէգնա

Աշխարհ  եկել...գուցե  աշխարհն  է  իմ մոտ եկել   :Think:  ...
աշխարհ եմ եկել,որ  երբ գնամ  չասեմ ինչու  եկա,ինչու եմ գնում,այսինքն  այն ինչ  տրված  է  ՄԱՐԴուն  ի վերուստ  մարդու նման  ապրելու,գոյելու,հենց  դրա համար էլ եկել  եմ,մնում է հուսալ  ,որ  իմ  ապրած  և չապրած  օրերը ինձնից գոհ լինեն : :Smile:  
հ.գ. հա ամեն մարդ աշխարհ է գալիս  նախ  իր համար :

----------


## John

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչի՞ համար եմ աշխարհ եմ եկել…

----------


## Աբելյան

Եկել եմ կյանքը վայելեմ, քանի չեմ մեռել:

----------


## kiki

Վրո, կարծում եմ ցանկացած ոչ խելագար մարդ գոնե մեկ անգամ կյանքում այդ հարցը իրեն տալիս է...
ես էլ բացառություն չեմ կազմում, ու կարծում եմ, որ այդ հարցի պատասխանը միայն տեր Աստված գիտի...
ես մի լավ ընկեր ունեի, նրա հետ շատ էինք մտածում էդ հարցի շուրջ, մի անգամ, երկար ժամանակ իրար չէինք տեսել, հանդիրեցինք ինձ ասեց " ես գտել եմ էդ հարցի պատասխանը ... գիտե՞ս ինչի համար ենք մենք ծնվում ու ապրում ... նրա համար որ պարզապես կյանքը շարունակվի ... " ... չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ճիշտ, բայց իմ կարծիքով մասամբ այդպես է...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ոնց հասկացա դուք էստեղ կյանքի իմաստն եք ման գալիս: Կօգտվեմ առիթից ու կասեմ, որ իմաստն ու նպատակը տարբեր բաներ են, բայց ամեն դեպքում՝
Ես ինքս էն իմ "ռոմանտիկ" հասակում շատ եմ մտածել էս հարցի շուրջ: Ու ամեն անգամ մի կարծիքի էի գալիս, հետո էլի փոխում էի, հիմա չգիտեմ, թե քանի կարծիք եմ ունեցել դրա մասին, բայց էլ չեմ մտածում էդ հարցի շուրջ, անցել ա "ռոմանտիկ" տարիքը: 
Բայց, որ մի բան էլ ես ասած լինեմ, կասեմ՝ որ կյանքիդ իմաստը որոշողը դու ես, չկա կոնկրետ կյանքի իմաստ, ամեն մեկի համար իրա կյանքի իմաստը կա: Գուցե նպատկներիդ հասնելն ա էդ կամ ամբողջ օրը կոմպի դեմը նստելը, հարբեցողությունը, ընտանիք կազմելը, ծխախոտը վերջիվերջո, աղջկերքը, գործդ ամեն օր ավելի լավը սարքելը, սովորելը կամ սովորածդ ուրիշին փոխանցելը մի խոսքով հերիք ա, անցյալս հիշեցի…  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Մրրիկ ջան , համաձայն եմ, ամեն մեկը ԻՐ կյանքի իմաստը ու նպատակը ինքն է որոշում, բայց  դրանք իրար հետ կապված են...իմ կարծիքով մարդու կյանքի իմաստը կայանում է նրա  կյանքի  նպատակի մեջ...հիմա բացատրեմ...
իմ կարծիքով, լիարժեք կյանքի ու երջանկության համար մարդուն անհրաժեշտ է ՝
1. լավ ծնող, կամ ծնողներ ու ամենակարևորը ՝ լավ մայր, քանի որ երեխան պետք է սիրող ու լավ մայր ունենա, դա անդրադառնում է նրա ամբողջ կյանքի վրա...
2. լավ առողջություն
3. լավ ընկերներ, բարեկամներ ՝  թեկուզ շատ քիչ քանակությամբ
4. իր կեսին - քանի որ շատ կարևոր է որ մարդ գտնի լավ կողակցի
5.  և բնականաբար ՝ *կյանքի նկատակ*  , մի բան, որի համար մարդ պետք է ապրի, ու առանց որի նրա կյանքը անիմաստ կլինի ... ու կարևոր չի, մարդ հասնում է կյանքում այդ նպատակին, թէ ոչ, ինձ թվում է, կյանքում, ամեն վայրկյան, երբ մարդ կանգ է առնում, պետք է իմանա, թե ինչի համար է ապրում...ու եթե գիտի, ապա պետք է ապրի, ու ձգտի դրան հասնելու...այ այդ դեպքում, կայնքը իմաստավորված կլինի...
այսինքն՝ մարդու կյանքի իմաստը կախված է  նրա իր առջև դրված նպատակից...

բայց մեկ այլ բան է նարդկանց ծնվելու իմասը ու նպատակը...դա արդեն ընդհանուր գաղափար է...այսինքն, դա արդեն մենք չենք որոշում...ինչի համար ենք մենք ծնվում ու ապրում , դա Աստված գիտի , այսինքն ընդհանրապես մարդկային գոյության ու կյանքի մասին է խոսքը ...
բայց արդեն մեր անհատական կյանքի համար իմաստ ու նպատակ ծնվելուց հետո, արդեն մենք պետք է որոշեք...ամեն մեկս մերը...

էլի բարդ ստացվեց, ի՞նչ անեմ, փորձեք հասկանալ, կարծում եմ շատերը կհասկանան ինչ եմ ուզում ասել...

----------


## Vaho

> Ոնց հասկացա դուք էստեղ կյանքի իմաստն եք ման գալիս: Կօգտվեմ առիթից ու կասեմ, որ իմաստն ու նպատակը տարբեր բաներ են, բայց ամեն դեպքում՝
> Ես ինքս էն իմ "ռոմանտիկ" հասակում շատ եմ մտածել էս հարցի շուրջ: Ու ամեն անգամ մի կարծիքի էի գալիս, հետո էլի փոխում էի, հիմա չգիտեմ, թե քանի կարծիք եմ ունեցել դրա մասին, բայց էլ չեմ մտածում էդ հարցի շուրջ, անցել ա "ռոմանտիկ" տարիքը: 
> Բայց, որ մի բան էլ ես ասած լինեմ, կասեմ՝ որ կյանքիդ իմաստը որոշողը դու ես, չկա կոնկրետ կյանքի իմաստ, ամեն մեկի համար իրա կյանքի իմաստը կա: Գուցե նպատկներիդ հասնելն ա էդ կամ ամբողջ օրը կոմպի դեմը նստելը, հարբեցողությունը, ընտանիք կազմելը, ծխախոտը վերջիվերջո, աղջկերքը, գործդ ամեն օր ավելի լավը սարքելը, սովորելը կամ սովորածդ ուրիշին փոխանցելը մի խոսքով հերիք ա, անցյալս հիշեցի…


 Մրրիկ ջան ես կյանքի իմաստը չեմ փնտրում,այնել այստեղ, ես գիտեմ իմ կյանքի իմաստը ես իմ հարցին մեջ բերում եմ արել կարող ես կարդալ եվ կհասկանաս

----------


## Vaho

> Մրրիկ ջան , համաձայն եմ, ամեն մեկը ԻՐ կյանքի իմաստը ու նպատակը ինքն է որոշում, բայց  դրանք իրար հետ կապված են...իմ կարծիքով մարդու կյանքի իմաստը կայանում է նրա  կյանքի  նպատակի մեջ...հիմա բացատրեմ...
> իմ կարծիքով, լիարժեք կյանքի ու երջանկության համար մարդուն անհրաժեշտ է ՝
> 1. լավ ծնող, կամ ծնողներ ու ամենակարևորը ՝ լավ մայր, քանի որ երեխան պետք է սիրող ու լավ մայր ունենա, դա անդրադառնում է նրա ամբողջ կյանքի վրա...
> 2. լավ առողջություն
> 3. լավ ընկերներ, բարեկամներ ՝  թեկուզ շատ քիչ քանակությամբ
> 4. իր կեսին - քանի որ շատ կարևոր է որ մարդ գտնի լավ կողակցի
> 5.  և բնականաբար ՝ *կյանքի նկատակ*  , մի բան, որի համար մարդ պետք է ապրի, ու առանց որի նրա կյանքը անիմաստ կլինի ... ու կարևոր չի, մարդ հասնում է կյանքում այդ նպատակին, թէ ոչ, ինձ թվում է, կյանքում, ամեն վայրկյան, երբ մարդ կանգ է առնում, պետք է իմանա, թե ինչի համար է ապրում...ու եթե գիտի, ապա պետք է ապրի, ու ձգտի դրան հասնելու...այ այդ դեպքում, կայնքը իմաստավորված կլինի...
> այսինքն՝ մարդու կյանքի իմաստը կախված է  նրա իր առջև դրված նպատակից...
> 
> ...


Կիկի ջան դուք շատ ճիշտ եք երբ ասում եք որ միյայն Աստված է գիտի մեր ծնվել ու ապրելու իմաստը և մեզնից ել լավ:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր անհատական կյանքի համար վոր դուք ասում եք թե ,,մենք պետք է վորոշենք մեր կյանքի իմաստն ու նպատակը ամեն մեկս մերը,, ես կասեմ որ մենք չենք կարող դա անել արանց Աստծու օգնությամբ պետք է խնդրենք և նա կոգնի մեզ ճիշտ որոշելու մեր կյանքի հետագա ընթացքը եթե մենք ինքներս ուզենանք մեր կյանքը արաջնորդել և վորոշել թե ինչ պետք է անեմ ես ուրեմն շատ է հավանականությունը այն բանի որ մի օր կհայտնվենք կամ բերդում կամ հիվանդանոցում կամել....... :Bad:   մենք չենք կարող լրիվ ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնել միշտ , որովհետև մարդու միտքը լցվաց է տարբեր տեսակ աղբերով ու այլ բաներով....

----------


## Riddle

Ես երբեք երկարաժամկետ նպատակներ չեմ դնում իմ առջև, որովհետև հնարավոր է, որ մինչ մենք մոտակա քսան տարվա նպատակներ կառուցելու անրջանքով անցնում ենք փողոցը, մի բարի վարորդ այդ օրը շատ հարբած է: :Smile:  Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ Աստծո ձեռքերում է;

----------


## kiki

> Կիկի ջան դուք շատ ճիշտ եք երբ ասում եք որ միյայն Աստված է գիտի մեր ծնվել ու ապրելու իմաստը և մեզնից ել լավ:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր անհատական կյանքի համար վոր դուք ասում եք թե ,,մենք պետք է վորոշենք մեր կյանքի իմաստն ու նպատակը ամեն մեկս մերը,, ես կասեմ որ մենք չենք կարող դա անել արանց Աստծու օգնությամբ պետք է խնդրենք և նա կոգնի մեզ ճիշտ որոշելու մեր կյանքի հետագա ընթացքը եթե մենք ինքներս ուզենանք մեր կյանքը արաջնորդել և վորոշել թե ինչ պետք է անեմ ես ուրեմն շատ է հավանականությունը այն բանի որ մի օր կհայտնվենք կամ բերդում կամ հիվանդանոցում կամել.......  մենք չենք կարող լրիվ ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնել միշտ , որովհետև մարդու միտքը լցվաց է տարբեր տեսակ աղբերով ու այլ բաներով....


դե պարզ է որ միշտ պետք է Աստծո վրա հույսը դնել, ու հնարավորին չափ նրան մոտ լինել , որ նա միշտ մեզ հետ լինի ու օգնի ամեն հարցում ...  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

> Ես երբեք երկարաժամկետ նպատակներ չեմ դնում իմ առջև, որովհետև հնարավոր է, որ մինչ մենք մոտակա քսան տարվա նպատակներ կառուցելու անրջանքով անցնում ենք փողոցը, մի բարի վարորդ այդ օրը շատ հարբած է: Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ Աստծո ձեռքերում է;


չէ, դու չհասկացար ես ինչ եմ ասում ... բնականաբար, մենք չենք կարող իմանալ ինչ կլինի մեզ հետ մի րոպե հետո, ուր մնաց մի 11 տարի ... ու ամեն ինչ իրոք Աստծո ձեռքերում է, ճիշտ ես ... բայց,  մարդ պետք է իմանա ինչի համար է ապրում, պետք է անկապ իր համար չապրի, ասելով  թե Աստված գիտի ինչի է ինձ ստեղծել, ու ամբողջ օրը փռված մնա ասենք ... ամեն մեկը պիտի կյանքում նպատակ ունենա, որ ամեն վայրկյան, ինքն իրեն հարց տալուց "ինչի՞ համար եմ ես ապրում... ինչի՞ համար արթնացա...ինչի՞ եմ գնում այստեղ..." , ունենա հստակ պատասխան ... որ նրա կյանքը անիմաստ չլինի ... դե ամեն մեկի համար այդ նպատակը տարբեր է . ասենք մեկը ծնվում է ընտանիք կազմելու , երեխա մեծացնելու համար , մյուսը ՝ հանրաճանաչ մարդ դառնալու , միգուցե մեկն էլ իր կյանքի նպատակը համարում է հենց այդ պարապ սարապ նստելը ... բայց այդ նպատակը պետք է լինի, հնարավոր է, դրանք շատ լինեն, կամ փոխարինեն իրար, ասենք տարիքի հետ կապված...մի խոսքով, հուսով եմ հասկացար ասածս ...  :Smile:

----------


## Riddle

> չէ, դու չհասկացար ես ինչ եմ ասում ... բնականաբար, մենք չենք կարող իմանալ ինչ կլինի մեզ հետ մի րոպե հետո, ուր մնաց մի 11 տարի ... ու ամեն ինչ իրոք Աստծո ձեռքերում է, ճիշտ ես ... բայց,  մարդ պետք է իմանա ինչի համար է ապրում, պետք է անկապ իր համար չապրի, ասելով  թե Աստված գիտի ինչի է ինձ ստեղծել, ու ամբողջ օրը փռված մնա ասենք ... ամեն մեկը պիտի կյանքում նպատակ ունենա, որ ամեն վայրկյան, ինքն իրեն հարց տալուց "ինչի՞ համար եմ ես ապրում... ինչի՞ համար արթնացա...ինչի՞ եմ գնում այստեղ..." , ունենա հստակ պատասխան ... որ նրա կյանքը անիմաստ չլինի ... դե ամեն մեկի համար այդ նպատակը տարբեր է . ասենք մեկը ծնվում է ընտանիք կազմելու , երեխա մեծացնելու համար , մյուսը ՝ հանրաճանաչ մարդ դառնալու , միգուցե մեկն էլ իր կյանքի նպատակը համարում է հենց այդ պարապ սարապ նստելը ... բայց այդ նպատակը պետք է լինի, հնարավոր է, դրանք շատ լինեն, կամ փոխարինեն իրար, ասենք տարիքի հետ կապված...մի խոսքով, հուսով եմ հասկացար ասածս ...


Կիկի ջան, նախ ես հրաշալի հասկացել էի գրածդ, և երկրորդ՝ իմ գրածը բոլորովին էլ քեզ չէր ուղղված, և քեզ ու քո գրած մտքերի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չուներ. ես ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն էի գրել թեմայի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## kiki

չէ, ես չէի ասի, որ իմ մտքերի հետ կապ չուներ, հնարավոր է ինձ չէր ուղղված, սխալվեցի, բաց կապ ուենր ...   :Smile:

----------


## Riddle

> չէ, ես չէի ասի, որ իմ մտքերի հետ կապ չուներ, հնարավոր է ինձ չէր ուղղված, սխալվեցի, բաց կապ ուենր ...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, կապ ունեն: Վերջին հաշվով նույն թեմային են վերաբերվում: Բայց ես մասնավորը նկատի ունեի: :Smile:

----------


## kiki

տես, ես գրել էի, որ մարդ կյանքում  մի նպատակ պիտի դնի իր առաջ ՝ կյանքի նպատակ  ...
իսկ դու գրել էիր "Ես երբեք երկարաժամկետ նպատակներ չեմ դնում իմ առջև, որովհետև ..."
ես սա նկատի ունեի...լավ անցած լինի ...  :Smile:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր անհատական կյանքի համար որ դուք ասում եք թե ,,մենք պետք է որոշենք մեր կյանքի իմաստն ու նպատակը ամեն մեկս մերը,, ես կասեմ որ մենք չենք կարող դա անել արանց Աստծու օգնությամբ պետք է խնդրենք և նա կոգնի մեզ ճիշտ որոշելու մեր կյանքի հետագա ընթացքը եթե մենք ինքներս ուզենանք մեր կյանքը արաջնորդել և վորոշել թե ինչ պետք է անեմ ես ուրեմն շատ է հավանականությունը այն բանի որ մի օր կհայտնվենք կամ բերդում կամ հիվանդանոցում կամել.......  մենք չենք կարող լրիվ ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնել միշտ , որովհետև մարդու միտքը լցվաց է տարբեր տեսակ աղբերով ու այլ բաներով....


Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ հենց առանց աստծո օգնությամբ մենք կարող ենք դա անել, իսկ աստծվախ մեզ ավելի շատ կխանգարի էդ հարցում: Կարծում եմ բերդում գտնվողների մեծ մասը հավատացյալ ա, նենց որ աստծուն հավատալով չի, որ մարդ կարա իրա նպատակը իմանա: Իսկ խելքը գլխին մարդը առանց աստծո կարա հասկանա ինչ չանի, որ չհայտնվի բերդում:

----------


## Vaho

> Ես երբեք երկարաժամկետ նպատակներ չեմ դնում իմ առջև, որովհետև հնարավոր է, որ մինչ մենք մոտակա քսան տարվա նպատակներ կառուցելու անրջանքով անցնում ենք փողոցը, մի բարի վարորդ այդ օրը շատ հարբած է: Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ Աստծո ձեռքերում է;


Դուք միանշանակ ճիշտ եք…

----------


## Vaho

Արանց Աստծո միյամտուտյամբ ոչմի բանի չես հասնի կյանքում իսկ դու դեռ առանց ինձ ճանաչելու մի կառցիք կազմի իմ մասին ես առանց Աստծո օգնությամբ ոչինչի չեմ հասել հիմա ինչի ոռ հասել եմ ու չեմել հասնի եթե բախտ վիճակվեր ծանոթանայինք կտեսնեյիր թե խելքս գլխիս է թե չե: Մրրիկ или там как тебя.....


> Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ հենց առանց աստծո օգնությամբ մենք կարող ենք դա անել, իսկ աստծվախ մեզ ավելի շատ կխանգարի էդ հարցում: Կարծում եմ բերդում գտնվողների մեծ մասը հավատացյալ ա, նենց որ աստծուն հավատալով չի, որ մարդ կարա իրա նպատակը իմանա: Իսկ խելքը գլխին մարդը առանց աստծո կարա հասկանա ինչ չանի, որ չհայտնվի բերդում:

----------


## Riddle

> Արանց Աստծո միյամտուտյամբ ոչմի բանի չես հասնի կյանքում իսկ դու դեռ առանց ինձ ճանաչելու մի կառցիք կազմի իմ մասին ես առանց Աստծո օգնությամբ ոչինչի չեմ հասել հիմա ինչի ոռ հասել եմ ու չեմել հասնի եթե բախտ վիճակվեր ծանոթանայինք կտեսնեյիր թե խելքս գլխիս է թե չե: Մրրիկ или там как тебя.....


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

նպատակ՞…  :Think:  
Ապրել ԱԶԱՏ և աշխատել  կատարել են ամենը, ինչ թելադրում են զգացմունքներս: 
ես վստահում եմ նրանց, չնայած լինում է, որ սխալվում են  :Smile:  :

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Արանց Աստծո միյամտուտյամբ ոչմի բանի չես հասնի կյանքում իսկ դու դեռ առանց ինձ ճանաչելու մի կառցիք կազմի իմ մասին ես առանց Աստծո օգնությամբ ոչինչի չեմ հասել հիմա ինչի ոռ հասել եմ ու չեմել հասնի եթե բախտ վիճակվեր ծանոթանայինք կտեսնեյիր թե խելքս գլխիս է թե չե: Մրրիկ или там как тебя.....


Դու սխալ ենթադրություններ ես արել, ես իմ գրառման մեջ քո մասին կարծիք չեմ գրել:
Իսկ, որ առանց քեզ ճանաչելու կարծիք եմ կազմում, դե դա պատահում ա, մարդկանց փոստերից քիչ, թե շատ ստացվում ա կարծիք կազմել: Լավ էս ուղղակի…
ինչին ես կյանքում կարողացել եմ հասնել (լինի դա շատ, թե քիչ) աստծո միջամտությունը ո՛չ խնդրել եմ, ո՛չ ուզել: Բայց կա մի ուրիշ բան, ինչին ուզել եմ հասնեմ աստծո օգնությամբ, չեմ հասել: Դե սրանից ես ի՞նչ հետևություն անեմ. կամ աստված չկա կամ կա մեր պատկերացրածը չի կամ էլ ինձնից եքա նեղացել ա կամ էլ ես եմ իրանից նեղացել
Լա՛վ, ես ուզում եմ մի բան իմանամ, դու ո՞նց ես զգում, որ աստծո օգնությամբ ես ինչ-որ բանի հասնում:

----------


## Vaho

> Դու սխալ ենթադրություններ ես արել, ես իմ գրառման մեջ քո մասին կարծիք չեմ գրել:
> Իսկ, որ առանց քեզ ճանաչելու կարծիք եմ կազմում, դե դա պատահում ա, մարդկանց փոստերից քիչ, թե շատ ստացվում ա կարծիք կազմել: Լավ էս ուղղակի…
> ինչին ես կյանքում կարողացել եմ հասնել (լինի դա շատ, թե քիչ) աստծո միջամտությունը ո՛չ խնդրել եմ, ո՛չ ուզել: Բայց կա մի ուրիշ բան, ինչին ուզել եմ հասնեմ աստծո օգնությամբ, չեմ հասել: Դե սրանից ես ի՞նչ հետևություն անեմ. կամ աստված չկա կամ կա մեր պատկերացրածը չի կամ էլ ինձնից եքա նեղացել ա կամ էլ ես եմ իրանից նեղացել
> Լա՛վ, ես ուզում եմ մի բան իմանամ, դու ո՞նց ես զգում, որ աստծո օգնությամբ ես ինչ-որ բանի հասնում:


Դա  չես զգում, դա հասկանում ես.այնել  հետո:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Դու սխալ ենթադրություններ ես արել, ես իմ գրառման մեջ քո մասին կարծիք չեմ գրել:
> Իսկ, որ առանց քեզ ճանաչելու կարծիք եմ կազմում, դե դա պատահում ա, մարդկանց փոստերից քիչ, թե շատ ստացվում ա կարծիք կազմել: Լավ էս ուղղակի…
> ինչին ես կյանքում կարողացել եմ հասնել (լինի դա շատ, թե քիչ) աստծո միջամտությունը ո՛չ խնդրել եմ, ո՛չ ուզել: Բայց կա մի ուրիշ բան, ինչին ուզել եմ հասնեմ աստծո օգնությամբ, չեմ հասել: Դե սրանից ես ի՞նչ հետևություն անեմ. կամ աստված չկա կամ կա մեր պատկերացրածը չի կամ էլ ինձնից եքա նեղացել ա կամ էլ ես եմ իրանից նեղացել
> Լա՛վ, ես ուզում եմ մի բան իմանամ, դու ո՞նց ես զգում, որ աստծո օգնությամբ ես ինչ-որ բանի հասնում:


Իսկ քո կարծիքով ասված կանգնելու էր կողքիտ ու կատարեր քո ցանկությունները՞
Աստված քեզ ձեռք ոտք ու գլուխ է տվել որ օգտվես, իսկ մնացածին պետք է առժանի լինես որը շատ դժվար է: Դա իմ կարծիքն է…  :Think:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով ասված կանգնելու էր կողքիտ ու կատարեր քո ցանկությունները՞
> Աստված քեզ ձեռք ոտք ու գլուխ է տվել որ օգտվես, իսկ մնացածին պետք է առժանի լինես որը շատ դժվար է: Դա իմ կարծիքն է…


Չէ՛, ես տենց բան չեմ ասում, մանավանդ, որ գիտեմ, որ աստվածը հորինված կերպար ա:
Չնայած, աստծուն հավատացողներից տենց տպավորություն եմ ստանում, որ աստված կանգնում ա իրանց կողքին ու կատարում ա իրանց ցանկությունները: Լա՛վ, պարտադիր չի, որ կողքին կանգնի, վերևից էլ կկատարի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Դե, պատասխանեք…

----------


## Մելիք

> Դե, պատասխանեք…


իսկ դուք կարդացեք ստորագրությունս :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> իսկ դուք կարդացեք ստորագրությունս


Իսկ ես գիտեմ   :Wink:  
Կարդալով ստորագրությունդ հիշեցի Կիկիինը:
Լավ հարց էր, առաջարկում եմ քննարկել:
Պատճառներ շատ կան, հարցը նպատակն ա …  :Think:   :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Կյանքը ընդհանրապես բաղկացած ա վերելքներից ու վայրէջքներից....
Իսկ այդ վերելքներն ու վայրէջքները  կազմվածեն նպատակներից...
Երբ ձգտում ես հասնել որևէ նպատակի, ձգտում ես դեպի վերելքի գագաթնակետը, իսկ երբ չես կարողանում հասնել նպատակիդ, հուսահատվում ես , սկսում է վայրեջքը:
Ու ընդհանրապես, օպտիմիզմը հզոր շարժիչ ա ............ :Think:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կյանքը ընդհանրապես բաղկացած ա վերելքներից ու վայրէջքներից....
> Իսկ այդ վերելքներն ու վայրէջքները  կազմվածեն նպատակներից...


Ձեր նշած նպատակները անհատական են, այսինքն տարբեր են ամենքի  համար: Մեկի նպատակը կարող ա զրո լինի մյուսի համար:
Ինձ թվում ա կիկիի հարցադրումը համընդհանուր նպատակի մասին էր, այսինքն նպատակ, որի համար արժի ապրել բոլորին  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ չմոռանաք, որ հարցը  այդ ձևով (կամ հենց ընդհանրապես ) առաջանում է այն դեպքերում, երբ «մանր-մունր» նպատակները վայրէջքների կամ վերելքների հետ  կապված վաղուց արդեն չեն հետաքրքրում…  :Boredom:

----------


## Մելիք

> Պատճառներ շատ կան, հարցը նպատակն ա …


Նպատակներն էլ կարելի ա բխեցնել պատճառներից ու լիքը սիրուն մտքեր հնարել, բայց ամբողջ պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ դրանք չեն ջերմացնում մարդուն, ու մարդու համար տենց էլ մնում են սոսկ իբրև սիրուն մտքեր:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ձեր նշած նպատակները անհատական են, այսինքն տարբեր են ամենքի  համար: Մեկի նպատակը կարող ա զրո լինի մյուսի համար:
> Ինձ թվում ա կիկիի հարցադրումը համընդհանուր նպատակի մասին էր, այսինքն նպատակ, որի համար արժի ապրել բոլորին


Կյանքը ի վերուստ տրված է  ապրելու համար....ու իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած մարդու
գերնպատակն է ապրել արժանապատվորեն, որ քեզնից հետո ինչ որ բան թողես:

Կրկնում եմ սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կյանքը ի վերուստ տրված է  ապրելու համար....ու իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած մարդու
> գերնպատակն է ապրել արժանապատվորեն, որ քեզնից հետո ինչ որ բան թողես:


*Ինչ-որ* բան բոլորն են թողնում:  դժվար ա միանշանակ ասել,  _ճիշտ_ ես թողել, թե չէ:
նպատակները հաճախ, չէ, *միշտ*՝ թափած են քթներիս տակ. տեսնել ա պետք, կռանալ, վերցնել ու փոխանցել… 
Էս պատմությունը լսել եք երևի. մի մարդ քայլում ա օվկիանոսի ափով, տեղատվություն ա եղել, ալիքը ափ ա շպրտել միլիոնավոր ձկներ, որոնք սատկում են ափին   անջուր: Մեկ էլ տեսնում ա մի ուրիշ մարդ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կռանում, մի ձուկ ա վերցնում ու գցում հետ ՝ օվկիանոս: Զարմանում ա՝ ախր ձկները հազարավոր են, հո բոլորին չես գցի,  իմաստ չունի… Պատասխանում ա՝ նրանց համար, ում գցում եմ, իմաստ ունի՛…

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էս պատմությունը լսել եք երևի. մի մարդ քայլում ա օվկիանոսի ափով, տեղատվություն ա եղել, ալիքը ափ ա շպրտել միլիոնավոր ձկներ, որոնք սատկում են ափին   անջուր: Մեկ էլ տեսնում ա մի ուրիշ մարդ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կռանում, մի ձուկ ա վերցնում ու գցում հետ ՝ օվկիանոս: Զարմանում ա՝ ախր ձկները հազարավոր են, հո բոլորին չես գցի,  իմաստ չունի… Պատասխանում ա՝ նրանց համար, ում գցում եմ, իմաստ ունի՛…


Դրվագ կյանքի ճշտից...Եթե նման կերպով եք մտածում, հարգանքներս....

----------


## Guest

Ես շատերին եմ հարցրել, ի՞նչ է կյանքը: Լսել եմ բազում պատասխաններ: Բայց բոլորի տրամաբանության մեջ արտացոլվում է նույն գաղափարը համապատասխան տարիքին: Երիտասարդները կյանքը տեսնում են իբրև անվերջ երկար ապագա: Մեծահասակները իբրև կարճ անցյալ: Այնպես որ գնահատեք կյանքը, մի խաբնվեք նրա վրա, որ այն աննպատակ է, վայելեք այն: Գնահատեք կյանքի գեղեցկությունը, գնահատեք սերը:

----------


## Firegirl777

ՆՊԱՏԱԿԸ- Դ Ի Մ Ա Ն Ա Լ

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> ՆՊԱՏԱԿԸ- Դ Ի Մ Ա Ն Ա Լ


Եթե սա նպատակ  է համրվում, ուրեմն ոչ թե դիմանալ , այլ քաղել ու վայելել կյանքի լավն ո բարին  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ՆՊԱՏԱԿԸ- Դ Ի Մ Ա Ն Ա Լ


Իսկ ես կասեի, որ դիմանալը ոչ թե նպատակ է, այլ նպատակին հասնելու միջոցներից մեկը։ 
Շատ տխուր կլիներ, եթե նպատակը դիմանալը լիներ...  :Wacko:  Աստված տա, որ ոչ ոք իր առջև նման խղճուկ նպատակ չդնի։  :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Իսկ ես կասեի, որ դիմանալը ոչ թե նպատակ է, այլ նպատակին հասնելու միջոցներից մեկը։ 
> Շատ տխուր կլիներ, եթե նպատակը դիմանալը լիներ...  Աստված տա, որ ոչ ոք իր առջև նման խղճուկ նպատակ չդնի։


Հարգանքներս :Cool:

----------


## Vaho

Ես հիմա նշեմ շատ նպատակներից մեկը
դու ապրում ես որ կյանք տաս մեկ ին կամ մի քանիսին , ինչպես քո ծնողները քեզ

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բոլորին էլ ի վերջո սպասվում է հավերժական ճանապարհը, իսկ մինչ այդ մեզ տրված կյանքը մենք պետք է ապրենք այնպես, որ վերջում փոշմանելու կարիք չլինի: Կարծում եմ ԿՅԱՆՔՆ է հենց ապրելու ամենամեծ նպատակը:

----------


## Shauri

Եկեք չծախսենք թանկագին ժամանակը կյանքի նպատակների մասին մտածելու վրա... Առաջարկում եմ պարզապես ապրել  :Nyam: 

Ապրել, ապրել, այնպես ապրել, որ...  :Love:

----------


## John

> Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ


Դեռ չեմ գտել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աստծո հետ հարաբերություն

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Աստծո հետ հարաբերություն


Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ հարաբերություն:

Ես արդեն սխալ եմ համարում, որ մարդիկ համարում են, որ կոնկրետ ինչ-որ նպատակ կա ապրելու: Ու բոլոր գրողների թվարկած նպատակներն էլ եմ համարում, որ սխալ ա:
Ինչո՞ւ եմ տենց համարում: Որովհետև ամեն մարդ իր նպատակն ա պատկերացնում ու ասել, թե կոնկրետ սա ա նպատակը կամ սա չի սխալ ա: Խնդրեմ, օրինակ վերևիս գրած նպատակը բացարձակ նպատակահարմար նպատակ չեմ համարում: Մարդ կա ընտանիք ստեղծելու նպատակով ա ապրում, մարդ կա կատարելությանը հասնելու նպատակով ա ապրում, մարդ կա դիմանալու նպատակ ունի, մարդ կա 5 անգամ ամուսնանալու նպատակ ունի, մարդ կա իր իմացածը ուրիշին փոխնցելու նպատակով ա ապրում, մարդ էլ կա ուրիշի նպատակով ա ապրում, մարդ կա աննպատակ ա ապրում, մարդ կա կայֆավատի նպատակով ա ապրում մի խոսքով ինչքան մարդ էնքան նպատակ ու ասել, թե կյանքում գոյություն ունի կոնկրետ մեկ նպատակ ինչի համար բոլորս ենք ապրում, սխալ ա: Ես էլ ունեմ իմ կյանքի նպատակը, բայց դա բոլորինը չի, դա մենակ իմն ա:

----------


## Artgeo

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ անիմաստ է նպատակը փնտրելը, քանի որ այդպես էլ նպատակ փնտրելով կարող է կյանքը կողքովդ անցնի: Պարզապես պետք է ապրել…

----------


## Riddle

> Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ…


Ճիշտն ասած այս՝ կարծես ինքնասպանությունից առաջ արտաբերված նախադասությունը մի քիչ նյարդայնացնում է ինձ: Պետք է այնպես ապրել, որ չառաջանա այդ հարցը: Եվ հետո խղճալի է հնչում «_գեթ մի նպատակ_»-ը: Ապրելու անթիվ, անհամար նպատակներ կան, որոնց մի մասը մարդիկ իրագործում են կյանքում՝ նույնիսկ չգիտակցելով, որ դա նպատակ էր, մյուս մասն էլ մարդիկ գիտակցաբար նպատակ են համարում, բայց հուսահատված կամ հուսահատված խաղալու ժամանակ մոռանում են այդ մասին, ու նվաղուն ձայնով տալիս ինձ նյարդայնացնող հարցը:
Ապրել բառն իր մեջ արդեն այնքան բան է ընդգրկում, որ կարելի է այսպես ասել. ապրելու նպատակը ապրելն է:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ճիշտն ասած այս՝ կարծես ինքնասպանությունից առաջ արտաբերված նախադասությունը մի քիչ նյարդայնացնում է ինձ: Պետք է այնպես ապրել, որ չառաջանա այդ հարցը: Եվ հետո խղճալի է հնչում «_գեթ մի նպատակ_»-ը: Ապրելու անթիվ, անհամար նպատակներ կան, որոնց մի մասը մարդիկ իրագործում են կյանքում՝ նույնիսկ չգիտակցելով, որ դա նպատակ էր, մյուս մասն էլ մարդիկ գիտակցաբար նպատակ են համարում, բայց հուսահատված կամ հուսահատված խաղալու ժամանակ մոռանում են այդ մասին, ու նվաղուն ձայնով տալիս ինձ նյարդայնացնող հարցը:
> Ապրել բառն իր մեջ արդեն այնքան բան է ընդգրկում, որ կարելի է այսպես ասել. ապրելու նպատակը ապրելն է:


 :Hands Up:   :Cool:  Հարգանքներս....

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ճիշտն ասած այս՝ կարծես ինքնասպանությունից առաջ արտաբերված նախադասությունը մի քիչ նյարդայնացնում է ինձ:


Վերջապես մեկը ճիշտ ընկալեց հարցադրումը: :Ok:  
Բանալ կլիներ խոսեինք անվերջ թվով տարբեր նպատակների մասին, դրա մասին չէր խոսքը: 
Ասում ա` *գեթ*, ու դրանով լրիվ ուրիշ միտք ա ձևակերպվում
Riddle , հիմա դա քեզ նյարդայնացնում ա, նշանակում ա երբևէ չես ճաշակել էդ մտքի նախապայմանները: Մի թեմայում հարցնում էին ինչ ա իրականում դեպրեսիան,  դեպրեսիան սկսվում ա էդ հարցից:




> Պետք է այնպես ապրել, որ չառաջանա այդ հարցը:


Ես գեթ մի նպատակ (ու երևի միակը) գիտեի, թվում ա թե մոտ , բայց էապես տարբեր քո գրածից. այնպես ապրել (կամ անել), որ *ուրիշների* մոտ չառաջանա այդ հարցը: Ուղղակի իրագործումն ա  համարյա անհնար, գերմարդկային ջանքեր ա պահանջում: 




> Ապրել բառն իր մեջ արդեն այնքան բան է ընդգրկում, որ կարելի է այսպես ասել. ապրելու նպատակը ապրելն է:


Դե, մարդիկ կան, որոնց դա լրիվ բավարարում ա, ավելի ճիշտ կլանում ա այնքանով ` որ դեռ շատ էլ ա; մարդիկ էլ  կան, որոնց մոտ մի փոքրիկ, բայց շատ էական բան պակասում ա /օրինակ, ապրում   են "սխալ" ժամանակ "սխալ" տեղում "սխալ" արտաքինով "սխալ" պայմաններում "սխալ" մարդկանց մեջ …  /, բայց բավական ա շտկվի էդ սխալը, կյանքը կդառնա վարդագույն:
Հիմա մի տարօրինակ վեպ եմ կարդում, կոչվում ա Կղզու հնարավորություն, մի ֆրանսիացի ա գրել: Էնտեղ հենց Էդ “սխալներից” բխող  անհամապատասխանությունից երբ վերանում ա ապրելու նպատակը, հեղինակը կամաց-կամաց, փուլ առ փուլ վերացնում ա և մարդկությունը, մարդկային ցեղը  այսինքն: Ասեմ, որ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դա արդեն այլ թեմա ա:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես շատերին եմ հարցրել, ի՞նչ է կյանքը: Լսել եմ բազում պատասխաններ: Բայց բոլորի տրամաբանության մեջ արտացոլվում է նույն գաղափարը համապատասխան տարիքին: Երիտասարդները կյանքը տեսնում են իբրև անվերջ երկար ապագա: Մեծահասակները իբրև կարճ անցյալ: Այնպես որ գնահատեք կյանքը, մի խաբնվեք նրա վրա, որ այն աննպատակ է, վայելեք այն: Գնահատեք կյանքի գեղեցկությունը, գնահատեք սերը:


 համամիտ եմ  :Yes:   :Good:

----------


## Anul

Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ… [(c) kiki] - կներեք, բայց սա ամենահիմար բանն է, ինչ ես լսել էի

----------


## Riddle

> Riddle , հիմա դա քեզ նյարդայնացնում ա, նշանակում ա երբևէ չես ճաշակել էդ մտքի նախապայմանները: Մի թեմայում հարցնում էին ինչ ա իրականում դեպրեսիան, դեպրեսիան սկսվում ա էդ հարցից:





> այնպես ապրել (կամ անել), որ *ուրիշների* մոտ չառաջանա այդ հարցը:


Հարցն այն է, որ կարելի է և ճաշակել, և անգամ ամենահուսահատված պահին, երբ ինքդ քո անձի համար ոչ մի նպատակ չես տեսնում, ոչ մի վայրկյան անգամ չմոռանալ հենց վերը նշված «ուրիշների» մասին. այսինքն ամենադժվար պահին էլ նպատակներն անթիվ են: Դրա համար հարցն ինձ մի քիչ վայրենի թվաց: 
Միշտ կարելի է ինչ-որ մեկի համար ինչ-որ մի լավ բան անել՝ անկախ քո սեփական հոգեկան վիճակից: Համաձայն եմ՝ հաճախ շատ դժվար է, բայց հնարավոր է:

----------


## Astghik

> Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ


Իսկ կարո՞ղ եք նշել չապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ: Ես օրինակ՝ ոչ; Ապրել՝ դա ամեն ինչ է, իսկ չապրել՝ ուղղակի ոչինչ, ի՞նչ հաճույք գոյություն չունենալուց...
Ես կարող եմ նշել ապրելու ոչ միայն «գեթ մի նպատակ» այլ բազմաթիվ նպատակներ.
Ապրել, որպեսզի լինես
Ապրել, որպեսզի զգաս
Ապրել, որպեսզի սիրես
Ապրել, որպեսզի ցավես
Ապրել, որպեսզի ուրախանաս
Ապրել, որպեսզի տխրես
Ապրել, որպեսզի հաղթահարես դժվարություններ
Ապրել, որպեսզի ինչ որ բանով նպաստես մյուսներին՝ երջանիկ զգան, դժվարությունները հաղթահարեն
Ապրել, որպեսզի կյանք տաս և ուրիշ մարդկանց....

....Ապրել, որպեսզի ԱՊՐԵՍ...

----------


## Vaho

> Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ… [(c) kiki] - կներեք, բայց սա ամենահիմար բանն է, ինչ ես լսել էի


Նույննել ես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

> Իսկ կարո՞ղ եք նշել չապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ: Ես օրինակ՝ ոչ; Ապրել՝ դա ամեն ինչ է, իսկ չապրել՝ ուղղակի ոչինչ, ի՞նչ հաճույք գոյություն չունենալուց...
> Ես կարող եմ նշել ապրելու ոչ միայն «գեթ մի նպատակ» այլ բազմաթիվ նպատակներ.
> Ապրել, որպեսզի լինես
> Ապրել, որպեսզի զգաս
> Ապրել, որպեսզի սիրես
> Ապրել, որպեսզի ցավես
> Ապրել, որպեսզի ուրախանաս
> Ապրել, որպեսզի տխրես
> Ապրել, որպեսզի հաղթահարես դժվարություններ
> ...


 :Hands Up:   :Drinks:  Բռավո բռավո բռավո

----------


## Բելկա

> Կյանքը ընդհանրապես բաղկացած ա վերելքներից ու վայրէջքներից....
> Իսկ այդ վերելքներն ու վայրէջքները  կազմվածեն նպատակներից...
> Երբ ձգտում ես հասնել որևէ նպատակի, ձգտում ես դեպի վերելքի գագաթնակետը, իսկ երբ չես կարողանում հասնել նպատակիդ, հուսահատվում ես , սկսում է վայրեջք:


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ ամեն մի վայրեջք մի նոր վերելքի սկիզբն է:Եվ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին չհուսահաատվել

----------


## Avetis

Շատ դժվար հարց ա բոլորս էլ մեր կյանքի ընթացքում երևի փորձում ենք գտնել  այդ նպատակը բայց.............. 
եթե ապրելու պատճառը մեռնել չցանկանալն ա ուրեմն ապրելու նպատակը կլինի այն իմանալ թե ինչի չենք ուզում մեռնենք իսկ թե ինչի չենք ուզում մեռնենք երևի ամեն մեկը առանձին վերցրած ավելի լավ գիտի օրինակ մեկը երեխու համար ա ապրում մեկը կայֆավատի մեկը մի ուրիշ բան իսկ մեկն էլ դրանց բոլորի համար.......
ստացվեց պատասխանս

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ ամեն մի վայրեջք մի նոր վերելքի սկիզբն է:Եվ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին չհուսահաատվել


ԿԱմքի ուժ ունեցող մարդը կյանքում չի հուսահատվում, ու չի կոտրվում...
Էս իմ կարծիքնա....
Իսկ կամքի ուժը մարդու մոտ ի ծնե չի լինում այլ դաստիրակությամբա զարգանում....

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ԿԱմքի ուժ ունեցող մարդը կյանքում չի հուսահատվում, ու չի կոտրվում...
> Էս իմ կարծիքնա....
> Իսկ կամքի ուժը մարդու մոտ ի ծնե չի լինում այլ դաստիրակությամբա զարգանում....


Լավ, էլի, ախր ի՞նչ իմաստ ունեն նման ամպագոռգոռ արտահայտությունները... Միայն ռոբոտները երբեք չեն հուսահատվում, իսկ մարդիկ բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ պահ(եր)ի հուսահատվում են, և դա ավելի քան բնական է։ 

Իսկ կամքի ուժը կարող է լինել ինչպես ձեռքբերովի, այնպես էլ ի ծնե։  :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Լավ, էլի, ախր ի՞նչ իմաստ ունեն նման ամպագոռգոռ արտահայտությունները... Միայն ռոբոտները երբեք չեն հուսահատվում, իսկ մարդիկ բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ պահ(եր)ի հուսահատվում են, և դա ավելի քան բնական է։ 
> 
> Իսկ կամքի ուժը կարող է լինել ինչպես ձեռքբերովի, այնպես էլ ի ծնե։


Հուսահատվել նկատի ունեմ վերջնական, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի....
Մարդ կա առաջին իսկ հուսահատության պահին կյանքին վերջ է տալիս :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հուսահատվել նկատի ունեմ վերջնական, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի....
> Մարդ կա առաջին իսկ հուսահատության պահին կյանքին վերջ է տալիս


Այդ դեպքում ուղղակի ճիշտ չէիր արտահայտվել, որովհետև հուսահատվելը կարող է նաև այնքան մեղմ լինել, որ նույնիսկ արտաքուստ որևէ կերպ չդրսևորվի։  :Wink:  

Ինչևէ, էդ մի թյուրիմացությունն էլ պարզեցինք։  :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Այդ դեպքում ուղղակի ճիշտ չէիր արտահայտվել, որովհետև հուսահատվելը կարող է նաև այնքան մեղմ լինել, որ նույնիսկ արտաքուստ որևէ կերպ չդրսևորվի։  
> 
> Ինչևէ, էդ մի թյուրիմացությունն էլ պարզեցինք։


Ուրախ եմ որ իրար հասկացանք :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Վազգեն

Re. Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ…

Ամենաառաջինը, որ միտքս եկավ, այս է. ապրիր, որ մահովդ բարեկամներիդ չվշտեցնես ու այնպես ապրիր, որ իրենց ինչքան հնարավոր է երջանկացնես։

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ես շատ ավելի հոգեբան եմ, քան որոշ հոգեբաններ ու ոչ հոգեբան եմ, համեմատած որոշ ոչ հոգեբան մարդկանց։ Ընդամենը վաղուց փորձում հասկանալ ինձ ու շրջապատին, վերջերս բավականին լավ էլ ստացվում ա։ Շրջապատին վաղուց էի հասկանում, հիմա հետս էլ եմ լեզու գտել  
> Ի՞նչ հարց։ Ի՞նչ պատասխան ես ակընկալում։


հարգելի հոքեբան-ոչհոքեբան ես ուզում եմ իմանամ թե մարդու գերնպատակը որնա  եթե չես կարա պատասխանես ասա իրար հետ մտածենք  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> հարգելի հոքեբան-ոչհոքեբան ես ուզում եմ իմանամ թե մարդու գերնպատակը որնա  եթե չես կարա պատասխանես ասա իրար հետ մտածենք


Քո հարցի պատասխանը մտահոգել ու մտորել է մարդուն իր գոյության գրեթե ամբողջ ընթացքում։ Բազմաթիվ հոգեբաններ ու փիլիսոփաներ են փորձել տալ քո հարցի պատասխանը, փորձել են նաև տարատեսակ կրոններն ու կրոնական ուղղությունները:
Ի սկզբանե մարդկանցից շատերը որոնք չեն խորանում կրոնների ու փիլիսոփայության մեջ կյանքի նպատակ են տեսնում հարստության, ստատուսի, հայտնիության և այլ հասարակական բարձունքներին հասնելու մեջ: Սակայն հասնելով դրանց, նրանք բոլորն էլ խոստովանում են, որ նրանց հոգում մնացել է դատարկություն, վակում: Փաստերեն կյանքի իրական նպատակը դա չէ:
Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, որ կյանքի նպատակը Աստծո հետ կապի հաստատումն է, նրա խոսքով ու օրենքներով շարժվելը: Ինչը նույնպես չի կարող գոհացնել բոլորին:
Բուդիզմն ասում է, որ կյանքի նպատակը մաքրվելն է ու նիրվանային հասնելու նպատակը: Սա էլ ոչ բոլորն են ընդունում:
Որոշ մարդիկ կյանքի նպատակ են համարում ժառանգներն ու նրանց դաստիրակությունը: Սա նույնպես անըդնունելի է շատերի համար:
Այսպես կարող ենք շարունակել անվերջ, սակայն... Եվ ոչ մի նպատակ չի լինի հարյուր տոկոսանոց… 
Բազմաթիվ գիտնականների, փիլիսոփաների, հոգեբանների տարբեր մասնագիտությունների մարդկանց են հարցրել կյանքի նպատակի վերաբերյալ: Նրանց մեծամասնությունը պատասխանել է, որ չգիտեն թե ինչն է կյանքի նպատակը: Հստակ կարող եմ ասել, որ մարդ ամեն ինչ տեսնում է սահմանափակ, ոչ լիարժեք: Աշխարհը նրա համար կարծես կտրած նկար լինի: Այսինքն մենք ի սկզբանե չենք կարող գտնել կյանքի իմաստ ու նպատակ: Այսինքն մենք պիտի աշխատենք մեր վրա, գտնենք մեր թույլ կողմերը, աշխատենք հնարավորիս շատ իմանալ, շատ մարդկանց ճանաչել: Միգուցե՞ սա է նպատակը:
Ես ինքս հակված եմ մտածել, որ մարդը չունի կոնկրետ նպատակ: Ի՞նչ նպատակ ունի այն ամենը ինչ մեզ շրջապատում է։ Ունի՞ արդյոք նպատակ քամին, օդը, ջուրը։ Կյանքի նպատակը փոփոխվում է կյանքի ընթացքում: Կյանքի գլխավոր նպատակը կազմված է բազմաթիվ փոքր նպատակներից: Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իրեն ստեղծում նպատակ ամեն մի ժամանակահատվածի համար։ Իսկ գլխավոր նպատակը ճանաչումն է, ինքդ քեզ ու շրջապատող միջավայրը։ Իսկ կատարյալ ճանաչման հասնեուց հետո նոր միայն կպարզես կյանքի նպատակը։ Որը նույնպես կլինի միայն քոնը ու ոչ ոք չի կարողանա օգտագործել դա։ Այսինքն ունիվերսալ նպատակ ՉԿԱ։

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Քո հարցի պատասխանը մտահոգել ու մտորել է մարդուն իր գոյության գրեթե ամբողջ ընթացքում։ 
> ...
> Այսինքն ունիվերսալ նպատակ ՉԿԱ։


Տնաշեն եսքանը մինչև կարդացի վատացա ու պատկերացրա են հույսով էի կարդում ,որ գոնե դւ կփարատես կասկածներս բայց ասեմ ես մեծ հիասթափություն եմ ապրում հիմա  ու քո պատճառով  :Wink:  
ինչի կարճ չգրեցիր չգիտեմ? :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Տնաշեն եսքանը մինչև կարդացի վատացա ու պատկերացրա են հույսով էի կարդում ,որ գոնե դւ կփարատես կասկածներս բայց ասեմ ես մեծ հիասթափություն եմ ապրում հիմա  ու քո պատճառով  
> ինչի կարճ չգրեցիր չգիտեմ?


Խնդիրը գիտե՞ս ինչում ա: Մարդուն հարկավոր է իմաստ, նպատակ, կրոն: Էությունն է այդպիսին: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն է այդպիսին: Հասկանում եմ, դժվար է գիտակցել, որ նպատակ չկա ու լուրջ դեպրեսիայի է բերում դա, ընդհուպ մինչև ինքնասպանության: Սակայն մյուս կողմից դրան հասած մարդը ինքնասպանություն չի գործի, քանի որ դա նա սկզբից էլ գիտեր, պարզապես համոզվել է դրա մեջ: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությանը լրիվ բավարարում է «մեծանալ, ամուսնանալ, երեխա ունենալ, մահանալ» համակարգը: Ի դեպ կրոնն ու հավատը նույնպես անհրաժեշտ են, հակառակ դեպքում... Հակառակ դեպքում հեչ լավ չի լինի, հենց այդ պատճառով ես քրիստոնեության ամենավառ պաշտպաններից եմ դառնում: Իհարկե, որոշ վերապահումներով, բայց դա էական չէ:
Ես գիտեմ, որ կյանքը ինքնին նպատակ չունի։ Ամեն ոք ինքն է ստեղծում իմաստ։
Իսկ դու ինչո՞ւմ ես տեսնում կյանքի իմաստը: 

Հ.Գ. ի դեպ քանի՞ տարկան ես:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Խնդիրը գիտե՞ս ինչում ա: Մարդուն հարկավոր է իմաստ, նպատակ, կրոն: Էությունն է այդպիսին: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն է այդպիսին: Հասկանում եմ, դժվար է գիտակցել, որ նպատակ չկա ու լուրջ դեպրեսիայի է բերում դա, ընդհուպ մինչև ինքնասպանության: Սակայն մյուս կողմից դրան հասած մարդը ինքնասպանություն չի գործի, քանի որ դա նա սկզբից էլ գիտեր, պարզապես համոզվել է դրա մեջ: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությանը լրիվ բավարարում է «մեծանալ, ամուսնանալ, երեխա ունենալ, մահանալ» համակարգը: Ի դեպ կրոնն ու հավատը նույնպես անհրաժեշտ են, հակառակ դեպքում... Հակառակ դեպքում հեչ լավ չի լինի, հենց այդ պատճառով ես քրիստոնեության ամենավառ պաշտպաններից եմ դառնում: Իհարկե, որոշ վերապահումներով, բայց դա էական չէ:
> Ես գիտեմ, որ կյանքը ինքնին նպատակ չունի։ Ամեն ոք ինքն է ստեղծում իմաստ։
> Իսկ դու ինչո՞ւմ ես տեսնում կյանքի իմաստը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. ի դեպ քանի՞ տարկան ես:


նախ ասեմ տարիքս գրված է բայց ես չեմ զլանա ու կասեմ 29 համարյա 30 մի 2 ամսից 

ետ անցանք 

հարցը իմ կյանքի իմաստի մասին չեր մենք մի փոքր շեղվել ենք հարցը գերնպատակի մասին էր 
կարծում եմ նպատակը մեկն է դառնալ աստծու նման  պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, մարդը իշխանության նպատակ ունի ծնված պահից սկսած

դա իմ կարծիքնա ու պարտադիր չէ Ճիշտ լինի

----------


## Selene

> կարծում եմ նպատակը մեկն է դառնալ աստծու նման  պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, մարդը իշխանության նպատակ ունի ծնված պահից սկսած


Ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ :Ok:  
Մարդկության գերնպատակը դարեր շարունակ եղել ու մինչև հիմա էլ մնում է Աստծու նման  դառնալը:
Մնացած նպատակները դրանք ամեն մի անհատին բնորոշ ու իր կյանքին համապատասխան սովորական նպատակներ են:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ 
> Մարդկության գերնպատակը դարեր շարունակ եղել ու մինչև հիմա էլ մնում է Աստծու նման  դառնալը:


Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի ես մի փոքր այլ ձևակերպում կտայի նույն երևույթին. մարդու նպատակը *կատարելագործվելն* է։  :Smile:  Իսկ քանի որ կատարելագործումն անվերջ գործընթաց է, նպատակն էլ, համապատասխանաբար, երբեք իրեն չի սպառի, մնում է միայն հետամուտ լինել նրան ու առաջ շարժվել։  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> նախ ասեմ տարիքս գրված է բայց ես չեմ զլանա ու կասեմ 29 համարյա 30 մի 2 ամսից 
> 
> ետ անցանք 
> 
> հարցը իմ կյանքի իմաստի մասին չեր մենք մի փոքր շեղվել ենք հարցը գերնպատակի մասին էր 
> կարծում եմ նպատակը մեկն է դառնալ աստծու նման  պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, մարդը իշխանության նպատակ ունի ծնված պահից սկսած
> 
> դա իմ կարծիքնա ու պարտադիր չէ Ճիշտ լինի


Շատերը ինձ անհայտ պատճառներով թաքցնում կամ սխալ են գրում իրենց տարիքը  :Wink:  

Որոշ վերապահումներով կհամաձայնվեմ հետդ։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ աստված ի սկզբան է մարդ է ու մարդ՝ աստված։ Չէ որ, մարդն նույնպես ստեղծում է մարդու իր նման։  :Smile:  
Չեմ համաձայնվի իշխանության հետ։ Իշխանությունն ու կատարելագործվելը իրար հետ կապ չունեն։

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Շատերը ինձ անհայտ պատճառներով թաքցնում կամ սխալ են գրում իրենց տարիքը  
> 
> Որոշ վերապահումներով կհամաձայնվեմ հետդ։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ աստված ի սկզբան է մարդ է ու մարդ՝ աստված։ Չէ որ, մարդն նույնպես ստեղծում է մարդու իր նման։  
> Չեմ համաձայնվի իշխանության հետ։ Իշխանությունն ու կատարելագործվելը իրար հետ կապ չունեն։


ես նպատակ չեմ հետապնդում տարիքս թաքցնեմ , որովհետև չեմ պատրաստվում խափեությամբ ամուսնանամ:
կատակ :Jpit: ))))) 

դե եթե համաձայն ես նրա հետ ,որ մարդ ձգտում ե նմանվել աստծուն ապա կիմանաս նաև պատճառը թե ինչիա ձգտում իշխանության, ոչ թե բարի գործեր կատարելու:

համոզ? :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի ես մի փոքր այլ ձևակերպում կտայի նույն երևույթին. մարդու նպատակը *կատարելագործվելն* է։  Իսկ քանի որ կատարելագործումն անվերջ գործընթաց է, նպատակն էլ, համապատասխանաբար, երբեք իրեն չի սպառի, մնում է միայն հետամուտ լինել նրան ու առաջ շարժվել։


Ինչպես գրեթե բոլոր քո գրառումների դեպքում ,այնպես էլ հիմա համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Ուլուանա ջան! :Ok:  
Ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում ես գտնում եմ,որ մարդու կատարելագործվելու նպատակը=Աստծուն նմանվելու նպատակին(ես դրանք նույնացնում եմ),քանի որ Աստված ինքնին կատարելություն է…

----------


## dvgray

Հարցը կորեկտ չէ; Բացատրեմ ինչու;
Նպատակ կարելի է ունենալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ դու ինքտ ես "արարիչը", կամ էլ քեզանից ինչ որ բան է կախված ;
Մարդու արարիչը - տիեզերքն է (աստված); նա ի՞նչ նպատակով է մեզ արարել, դա միայն իրեն է հայտնի; Կարող եմ միայն ասել, որ մենք հանդիսանում էնք էներգիայի կրողներ , ու էներգիայի փոխակերպման մեջ ունենք ինչ-ինչ ֆունկցիոնալ դեր;

Մարդը ի՞նչ է արարել; Ոչինչ; Բացի իհարկե արվեստից; Իսկ արվեստն արարվել է (ըստ արարող արվեստագետների) "վերին ներշնչումով"; այսինքն վերջին հաշով արարող մարդը չէ;
Այնպես որ, շատ պետք չէ տանջվել  :Smile:   , ենթադրելով , որ մեզանից ինչ որ բան է կախցած ...

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Հարցը կորեկտ չէ; Բացատրեմ ինչու;
> *Նպատակ կարելի է ունենալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ դու ինքտ ես "արարիչը", կամ էլ քեզանից ինչ որ բան է կախված ;*


Չհասկացա եթե ես արաիչն եմ (ինչը հաճելի կլներ շատ :Tongue:  ) ել իմ ինչինա պետք նպատակ դնեմ:
նպատակը իմ խորին համոզմամբ ենա,երբ չունես ու ուզում ես ունենաս, իսկ եթե ես ամեն բան ստեղծում եմ դժվարա ինչա ստեղծեմ են ,ինչ նպատակ պիտի դնեի:

շատ-շատ մազալու բան ես գրել  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Չհասկացա եթե ես արաիչն եմ (ինչը հաճելի կլներ շատ ) ել իմ ինչինա պետք նպատակ դնեմ:
> նպատակը իմ խորին համոզմամբ ենա,երբ չունես ու ուզում ես ունենաս, իսկ եթե ես ամեն բան ստեղծում եմ դժվարա ինչա ստեղծեմ են ,ինչ նպատակ պիտի դնեի:
> 
> շատ-շատ մազալու բան ես գրել


Ի՞նչ մազալու բան կա ստեղ:
Ամեն ինչ ասել եմ շատ պարզ: Եթե դու ես արարիչը, ապա դու "արարում" ես ինչ որ նպատակի համար; "ունենալը" ինքստինքյա նպատակ չի կարող լինել (չհաշված աննորմալ ( խփնված մարդկանց) դեպքերը  :Smile:  :

Հարցը այն էր, ինչքան հասկացա, թե ի՞նչ նպատակի համար ենք մենք ստեղծված կամ , ավելի պարզ ասած, ի՞նչի համար ենք ապրում:
Բնությունը, ըստ իր պլանի (նպատակի -target ) ստեղծել է մեզ; Որպեսզի հասկանանք բնության պլանը, պետք է կարողանանք "ըմբռնել անընբռնելին ", ինչը բնությունը (աստվածաշունչը) մեզ խորհուրդ չի տալիս , ասելով - "մի փորձիր ըմբռնել անըմբռնելին" , մեկա չի հաջողվի, ու իզուր քո ժամանակն (կյանքդ) ու ուրիշների կյանքն ես "փչացնելու"  :Tongue:  
"Քեզնից հասնում ա անել են, ինչ որ քեզ կասեմ (տարբեր ձևերով); 
Քեզ լավ չպահես - կվերացնեմ  :Angry2:  (սոդոմ-գոմոր, ջրհեղեղ և այլն) ;
Լավ պահեցիր, դրանից միայն կշահես  :Smile:  " -  ասում է բնությունը ( արարիչը ):

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ի՞նչ մազալու բան կա ստեղ:
> Ամեն ինչ ասել եմ շատ պարզ: Եթե դու ես արարիչը, ապա դու "արարում" ես ինչ որ նպատակի համար; "ունենալը" ինքստինքյա նպատակ չի կարող լինել (չհաշված աննորմալ ( խփնված մարդկանց) դեպքերը  :
> 
> Հարցը այն էր, ինչքան հասկացա, թե ի՞նչ նպատակի համար ենք մենք ստեղծված կամ , ավելի պարզ ասած, ի՞նչի համար ենք ապրում:
> Բնությունը, ըստ իր պլանի (նպատակի -target ) ստեղծել է մեզ; Որպեսզի հասկանանք բնության պլանը, պետք է կարողանանք "ըմբռնել անընբռնելին ", ինչը բնությունը (աստվածաշունչը) մեզ խորհուրդ չի տալիս , ասելով - "մի փորձիր ըմբռնել անըմբռնելին" , մեկա չի հաջողվի, ու իզուր քո ժամանակն (կյանքդ) ու ուրիշների կյանքն ես "փչացնելու"  
> "Քեզնից հասնում ա անել են, ինչ որ քեզ կասեմ (տարբեր ձևերով); 
> Քեզ լավ չպահես - կվերացնեմ  (սոդոմ-գոմոր, ջրհեղեղ և այլն) ;
> Լավ պահեցիր, դրանից միայն կշահես  " -  ասում է բնությունը ( արարիչը ):


Այսինքը ես հասկացա, որ մենք զինվոր ենք ու վոնց ասեց արարիչը տենց ել պետքա լինի?
ճիշտն ասած ես սրա նպատակը չեմ հասկանում, բա ուր մնաց կամքը չէ-որ արարիչը կամքա տվել մեզ ու մենք մեր կամքին հակառակ չենք կարա  :Wink:  

Չէ մեկա մազալուա ես մեկա չեմ կարում ըմբռնեմ են միտքը թե արարողնա նպատակ ունենում արարածը չէ կարծում եմ արարիչը նպատակ ուներ մինչև արարելը իսկ արարածը արարվելուց հետո միշտ (ես ինչ սիրուն միտք արարեցի մոտս գրեմ  :Tongue:  )

----------


## dvgray

> Այսինքը ես հասկացա, որ մենք զինվոր ենք ու վոնց ասեց արարիչը տենց ել պետքա լինի՞


զինոր ենք, թե մարշալ, դա ենքան էլ կապ չունի;




> ճիշտն ասած ես սրա նպատակը չեմ հասկանում,


մեքենայի կարբուրատորն էլ հաստատ չի հասկանում, թե ուր է քշում մեքենան վարորդը և ինչ նպատակի համար; իրենից հասնում է նորմալ աշխատել, թե չէ կամ ռեմոնտի կկանգնի, կամ էլ կշպրտեն, նորը կառնեն; 




> բա ուր մնաց կամքը չէ-որ արարիչը կամքա տվել մեզ ու մենք մեր կամքին հակառակ չենք կարա


Կարաս :Smile:   Քանի որ մարդը , ինչպես ամեն մի բնության ստեղծածը, կատարյալ չի, ապա պիտի աշխատես քո համար գծված սահմաններից ( օրինակ Քրիստոսի 10 պատվիրաններից)  չանցնես, թե չէ հետևանքները անկանխատեսելի են  :Smile:  
Դա կարող ես համարել բռնություն սեփական անձի հանդեպ, բայց միակ ելքը դա է:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց 



> Այ
> Չէ մեկա մազալուա ես մեկա չեմ կարում ըմբռնեմ են միտքը թե արարողնա նպատակ ունենում արարածը չէ կարծում եմ արարիչը նպատակ ուներ մինչև արարելը իսկ արարածը արարվելուց հետո միշտ (ես ինչ սիրուն միտք արարեցի մոտս գրեմ  )


Այսինքն արարողը ստեղծել ա, ու ասել գնացեք, ինչ ուզում եք արե՞ք;
Ոչ:
Նա ստեղծել է, որ հետո էլ "ղեկավարվես" իր կողմից, ու ծառաես ինչ- ինչ նպատակի; 
Իսկ ի՞նչ նպատակի, դա միայն աստծուն է հայտնի  :Smile:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> զինոր ենք, թե մարշալ, դա ենքան էլ կապ չունի;
> 
> 
> մեքենայի կարբուրատորն էլ հաստատ չի հասկանում, թե ուր է քշում մեքենան վարորդը և ինչ նպատակի համար; իրենից հասնում է նորմալ աշխատել, թե չէ կամ ռեմոնտի կկանգնի, կամ էլ կշպրտեն, նորը կառնեն; 
> 
> 
> Կարաս  Քանի որ մարդը , ինչպես ամեն մի բնության ստեղծածը, կատարյալ չի, ապա պիտի աշխատես քո համար գծված սահմաններից ( օրինակ Քրիստոսի 10 պատվիրաններից)  չանցնես, թե չէ հետևանքները անկանխատեսելի են  
> Դա կարող ես համարել բռնություն սեփական անձի հանդեպ, բայց միակ ելքը դա է:
> 
> ...


Լսիր, բայց ինչ տխուր ձևով ես պատկերացնում ու ներկայացնում մարդու դերն ու հնարավորություններն այս կյանքում...  :Sad:   Մի՞թե դու քեզ՝ որպես աստծո կողմից ստեղծված էակ, այդ աստիճանի անզոր ես զգում։  :Shok:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Լսիր, բայց ինչ տխուր ձևով ես պատկերացնում ու ներկայացնում մարդու դերն ու հնարավորություններն այս կյանքում...   Մի՞թե դու քեզ՝ որպես աստծո կողմից ստեղծված էակ, այդ աստիճանի անզոր ես զգում։


Ապրես :Ok:  
էլ ոչինչ չունեմ ավելացնելու  :Hi:

----------


## Arisol

Ինչի՞ համար ա կյանքը: Բոլորս էլ երևի մտածել ենք էս հարցի շուրջը, բայց արդյո՞ք որևէ մեկը գտել ա էս հարցի պատասխանը :Think:  … Երբեմն էս միտքն ընկնում ա գլուխս ու երկա՜ր, շատ երկա՜ր սկսում եմ մտածել սրա շուրջ, բայց ապարդյուն, միևնույն ա՝ ոչ մի արդյունքի չեմ հասնում… 
Ձեր կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար ենք մենք(մարդիկ և բոլոր շնչող էակները), ո՞րն ա մեր գոյության իմաստը, ինչի՞ համար են տառապանքներն ու ուրախությունները, մահը և այն, ինչ մահից հետո ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե նկատի ունես գլոբալ առումով՝  ոչ ոք չի կարող պատասխանել էս հարցին, քանի որ որպիսզի կարողանաս պատասխանես պետքա նախ իմանալ ինչ բանա տիէզերքը(տունը որտեղ մենք ապրում ենք) և ինչու է ստեղծվել(արդյոք մենակ նրա համար որ մենք ապրենք՞), իսկ էտ մարդկությունը մոտ ապագայում հաստատ չի պարզի :Smile:  

Հավատացյալների համար ինձ թվումա ամեն ինչ պարզա :Tongue:

----------


## Angelina

> Եթե նկատի ունես գլոբալ առումով՝  ոչ ոք չի կարող պատասխանել էս հարցին, քանի որ որպիսզի կարողանաս պատասխանես պետքա նախ իմանալ ինչ բանա տիէզերքը(տունը որտեղ մենք ապրում ենք) և ինչու է ստեղծվել(արդյոք մենակ նրա համար որ մենք ապրենք՞), իսկ էտ մարդկությունը մոտ ապագայում հաստատ չի պարզի 
> 
> Հավատացյալների համար ինձ թվումա ամեն ինչ պարզա


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ դժվար է պատասխանել այս հարցին:

----------


## Guest

Եվ չնայած նրա անիմաստությանը, ես նրան սիրում եմ:

----------


## Ծով

Եթե իմանայի,էլ հետաքրքիր չէր լինի ապրելը…

----------


## PoeT

Նար, ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ սենց անկապ բաների մասին շատ մտածում, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ անիմաստ է։ 

Չգիտեմ ինչի համար է կյանքը, բայց ես անչափ գոհ եմ նրանից։ Նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, ես երջանիկ եմ...

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ինչ վրազ եք է՞ :Smile:  
Կապրենք կտեսնենք ինչի համար էր :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

Կյանքը նրա համար է, որ ապրենք: Իսկ թե ով և ինչ նպատակներով է այնպես արել, որ գոյություն ունենա մարդ էակը, ապրի, ունենա որոշակի զգացումներ, ցանկություններ, դա արդեն բոլորովին այլ հարց է և այդքան էլ այս թեմայի հետ առընչություն չունի:

----------


## emo

> Ինչի՞ համար ա կյանքը: Բոլորս էլ երևի մտածել ենք էս հարցի շուրջը, բայց արդյո՞ք որևէ մեկը գտել ա էս հարցի պատասխանը … Երբեմն էս միտքն ընկնում ա գլուխս ու երկա՜ր, շատ երկա՜ր սկսում եմ մտածել սրա շուրջ, բայց ապարդյուն, միևնույն ա՝ ոչ մի արդյունքի չեմ հասնում… 
> Ձեր կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար ենք մենք(մարդիկ և բոլոր շնչող էակները), ո՞րն ա մեր գոյության իմաստը, ինչի՞ համար են տառապանքներն ու ուրախությունները, մահը և այն, ինչ մահից հետո ա:


Նախ սենց հարցի պատասխանենք,որը կարելի է ասել քո տված հարցից մի քայլ առաջ է. Ինչու Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն ? Իհարկե սրանել կոնկրետ 100% պատասխան չի լինի տալ...բայց մի բան հաստատ է Նա ստեղծեց մեզ *Իր փառքի համար* (տալով ամեն հնարավորություն, հարմարություն, մեծ կարողություն,խելք,ազատություն...), մենք իրավունք չունենք չփառաբանել Նրան...
Հիմի ինչի համար է այդ տված կյանքը? 
Ես այս աշխարհը նմանեցնում եմ մաղի, _մեզ տրված կյանքը մաղում մաղվելու հնարավորություն_.Այսինքն մեզ տրված այդ կյանքում, փառաբանելով Աստծուն,ընդունելով փրկություն՝Քրիստոսին,և ապրելով Աստծու երկյուղով, 
մենք այս կյանքի շնորհիվ հնարավորություն ունենք «վաստակելու»(ավելի ճիշտ նվեր ստանալու,այդ նվերը ընդունելու կամ չնդունելու)այն ինչ Աստված է խոսք տավել՝ հավիտյան ապերլու......(ոչ այնպես ,ինչպես հիմի է....)
Դա էլ կլինի մաղվելը,     մնացածը կլինեն ....
Եվ բացի բարեհաջող մաղվելուց՝ հավիտենության «տոմս» ձեռք բերելուց,էլի այս կյանքի միջոցով հնարավորություն ունենք այնտեղ  մեր դիրքը բարձրացնելու,այդ առիթով Հիսուս ասած, որ Գանձեր մի դիզեք երկրի վրա, ուր ցեցը կուտի ու գողը կգողանա,այլ գանձեր դիզեք երկնքում,ուր ոչ ցեց ոչ էլ գող կա .....

----------


## Մանե

Ապրելու :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Ապրելու…Բայց ինչի՞ համար ենք ապրում, ո՞րն ա իմաստը, նպատակը :Think:  …

----------


## Մանե

> Ապրելու…Բայց ինչի՞ համար ենք ապրում, ո՞րն ա իմաստը, նպատակը …


Կարծում եմ ինչքան մտածես,այնքան ավելի կխճճվես.Ավելի լավ է ապրես և տեսնես.Ամեն մարդ որևէ նպատակի համար է ապրում որը առաջանում է ապրելու ընթացքում
Չհասկացա ինչ գրեցի :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Կյանքում ինչ էլ պատահի, ինչի էլ հանդիպեք, կյանքին նայեք գունավոր ակնոցներով :Smile:  
Էդ դեպքում գոնե մասամբ պարզ կլինի  ինչի համարա կյանքը, կամ վատագույն դեպքում նման հարց չի առաջանա :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Ամեն մարդ որևէ նպատակի համար է ապրում որը առաջանում է ապրելու ընթացքում


Սպասում էի, որ էս պատասխանը կտա որևէ մեկը: Ես այս պատասխանն արդեն լսել եմ, բայց էդ նպատակն ինչի՞ համար ա, իմաստը ո՞րն ա:
Էհ, քիչ ա ես եմ տանջվում, հիմա էլ ձեզ եմ էս կրակի մեջ գցել :LOL:  :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Կյանքում ինչ էլ պատահի, ինչի էլ հանդիպեք, կյանքին նայեք գունավոր ակնոցներով


Է հա, ես տենց եմ ապրում, բայց մեկ ա չեմ հասկանում էս ամենի իմաստը :Smile:  :

----------


## Ծով

> Կյանքում ինչ էլ պատահի, ինչի էլ հանդիպեք, կյանքին նայեք գունավոր ակնոցներով 
> Էդ դեպքում գոնե մասամբ պարզ կլինի  ինչի համարա կյանքը, կամ վատագույն դեպքում նման հարց չի առաջանա


Այո :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Ինչի՞ համար է կյանքը


Մեզ համար հաստատ չի… էն վերևի Մարդը ( անունը չեմ տալիս, քանի որ իրան տարբեր մարսիկ տարբեր անունով գիտեն) կյանքը տալիսա մեզ ու փորձում է տեսնի՝ մեր երևակայությունը ինչքա՞ն է: Մեր կյանքի ընթացքում ինչե՞ր ենք անում, որ Իրա մտքով չէր անցնի… սենց էլի…

----------


## Ֆելո

մարդու ապրելը իմաստ ունի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ մարդ ունի հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները չգիտի... :Think: 
լավ ասի՞... :Smile:

----------


## Արսեն

Կյանքը մի ակնթարթ է, պետք է այն վայելել: մենք ինքներս ենք այն դարձնում հետաքրքիր կամ էլ անտանելի:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեռնելու համար ա:

----------


## Mesrop

կայծերի, կայֆերի, ու ըտենց

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Է հա, ես տենց եմ ապրում, բայց մեկ ա չեմ հասկանում էս ամենի իմաստը :


Մենակ մի բան կարամ ավելացնեմ, եթե կյանքում ամեն ինչի մեջ փորձես իմաստ գտնես շատ արագ կխորտակվես, ինչքան էլ ուզում ես օպտիմիստ եղի, վաղ թե ուշ կսպառվես էդ մտքերից: Կյանքի իմաստը փնտրելը նույննա, ինչ տիեզերքի վերջը փնտրելը: Մոտավորապես իհարկե :Cool:  որովհետև կյանքի զարգացման տեմպերին նայելով, կարելիա հավատալ , որ տիեզերքի եզրերը կգտնվեն :Cool:

----------


## electrical_storm

երկրորդ կեսին գտնելու, սիրելու և նրա հետ ապրելու համար..
մնացածը երկրորդական ու լուծելի հարցեր են...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> երկրորդ կեսին գտնելու, սիրելու և նրա հետ ապրելու համար..
> մնացածը երկրորդական ու լուծելի հարցեր են...


Մոռացար նշել - սերունդը շարունակելու համար… :LOL:

----------


## Selene

Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ եկար մտածում այս հարցի շուրջ,բայց հետո հասկացա,որ դա անիմաստ է,որովհետև սպառիչ ու բոլորին բավարարող պատասխան գտնել չես կարող:
Նաև հասկացա,որ կյանքի իմաստը փնտրել պետք չէ,այլ պետք է այն իմաստավորել ,իմաստավորել ապրածդ ամեն մի րոպեն,ամեն մի ակնթարթը:
Նաև մի բան գիտեմ հաստատ,որ կյանքը շատ հաճելի ու ցանկալի է բոլորի համար,որի արդյունքն էլ այն է,որ յուրաքանչյուրը ուզում է որքան կարող է երկար ապրել(կան իհարկե բացառություններ՝ ինքնասպանությունները) ,հակառակ դեպքում բժշկություն չէր լինի :Wink:  
Պետք է միայն ապրել ու վայելել կյանքի ամեն մի վայրկյանը :Love:  Միգուցե սրանում է հենց կայանում կյանքի ողջ էությունը :Smile:

----------


## Goga

Շատերն այս հարցի շուրջ մտածած կլինեն, դա հաստատ, բայց երևի թե սպառիչ պատասխան ոչ ոք տալ չի կարող, թեկուզ տարիներ հետո, մեզ մնում է միայն այն ապրել :Wink:

----------


## electrical_storm

> Մոռացար նշել - սերունդը շարունակելու համար…


...չէ'..հենց էտ սերունդը շարունակելը ամենակարևոր բաների մեջ չի մտնում... համենայն դեպս ինձ համար...իսկ եթե երեխա ունենամ 1 հատ ամենաշատը...

----------


## Արսեն

Կյանքը լավ բան ա իր էությամբ, բայց ոչ բոլոր կողմերով: Եթե մի բան տրված է մարդուն առանց իր կամքի, որպեսզի տնորինի դա իր ցանկությամբ ( Ճակատագիրը մի կոմ ), ամենալխելամիտը այն վայելելն է որքան հնարավոր է լիարժեք: Կյանքը ապրելու համար է, բայց թե ոնց այն կապրենք, դա մենք ենք որոշում, ես դրանում համոզված եմ…

----------


## Բարեկամ

Սպասելու

----------


## Artgeo

> Սպասելու


Իսկ միգուցե գործելո՞ւ…  :Smile:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Իսկ մի գուցե դա ձեր խելքի բանը չի, թե ինչի համար է կյանքը:  Ծնվել եք ապրեք էլի խելոք: 
Չէ պետքա անպայման քիթներդ խոթեք ձեզ չվերաբերվող գործերի մեջ :LOL:

----------


## Angelina

> Իսկ մի գուցե դա ձեր խելքի բանը չի, թե ինչի համար է կյանքը:  Ծնվել եք ապրեք էլի խելոք: 
> Չէ պետքա անպայման քիթներդ խոթեք ձեզ չվերաբերվող գործերի մեջ


Բայց դու դեմք ես հա… :Hands Up:

----------


## Sun

> Ինչի՞ համար ա կյանքը: Բոլորս էլ երևի մտածել ենք էս հարցի շուրջը, բայց արդյո՞ք որևէ մեկը գտել ա էս հարցի պատասխանը … Երբեմն էս միտքն ընկնում ա գլուխս ու երկա՜ր, շատ երկա՜ր սկսում եմ մտածել սրա շուրջ, բայց ապարդյուն, միևնույն ա՝ ոչ մի արդյունքի չեմ հասնում… 
> Ձեր կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար ենք մենք(մարդիկ և բոլոր շնչող էակները), ո՞րն ա մեր գոյության իմաստը, ինչի՞ համար են տառապանքներն ու ուրախությունները, մահը և այն, ինչ մահից հետո ա:


Կյանքը :Think:   իրոք դժվար կատիգորիա է...
Պետք չէ շատ մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ,որովհետև,եթե ապրում ես,  տառապում ես,ուրախանում ես,անտարբեր ես դառնում,համբերում ես,հիասթափվում ես ...... այդ կյանքը կազմող զգացմունքների ամբողջությունն է,ուղակի պետք է ձգտել հաղթահարել ամեն ինչ հեշտությամբ և առաջնորդվել հետևյալ կարգախոսով "Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի": 
________________
_Լավը և նույնիսկ լավագույնը արագ հագեցնում է, եթե դառնում է առօրեական:_

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իսկ միգուցե գործելո՞ւ…


Է չէ՛, գործելը *ինչպես* ապրելն ա, ոչ թե *ինչի համար*ը :  Ի վերջո ամեն նպատակ էլ արժեզրկվում ա, երբ իրականանում ա, քանի դեռ չենք երևակայել նորը: Իսկ սպասելը միակ հարմար ձեւն ա. հույս ա, երբ չենք հասկանում, թե չէ կխելագարվենք...

----------


## Sirop

Ինձ թվումա որ մենք լրիվ իրավունք  ունենք ինքներս ինչոր իմաստ կամ նպատակ որոշելու ու ապրել դրան համաձայն, բայց ետ ամենինչի համար պետքա վճարլ ու շատ թանկ

----------


## Gohar

Կյանքն ապրելու համար է: Իսկ,  «Ինչո՞ւ համար ենք ապրում»  հարցին դիպուկ պատասխան է տվել Գարեգին Նժդեհը`

*«Ապրել ու գործել միայն այն բանի համար, որի համար արժե մեռնել, և մեռնել միայն այն բանի համար, որի համար արժեր ապրել»:*

----------


## ihusik

:Blush:   Շատ հետաքրքիր է... մի քանի օր առաջ ընկերս ասաց այս կայքի մասին, իսկ դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ էլ տետրակիս մեջ գրի էի առել մի քանի տող՝ ինչն ուղիղ կապ ունի տվյալ թեմայի հետ: Թող շատ տարօրինակ չթվա ու չկարծեք մեծամտություն եմ անում, բայց փորձելու եմ սահմանումներ տալ /որքանով որ ես հասկանում եմ ու իմ կարծիքով դա ողջ մարդկությանն է վերաբերում անկախ այն բանից, թե տվյալ պահին ով ինչպե՞ս է վերաբերվում այդ հարցին ու հետևաբար ըստ այդմ ի՞նչ կյանք է վարում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ Տիեզերական Օրենքներն անխախտ են և մի բոլոր մարդկանց համար և Օրենքի չիմացությունն էլ չի ազատում որևէ մեկին պատասխանատվությունից/. և այսպես, նախ գրեմ թե ա/ ի՞նչ եմ հասկանում կյանք ասելով և նոր հետո թե բ/ ինչի՞ համար է կյանքը /երկու դեպքում էլ նկատի ունեմ մարդկային կյանքն/.
10.01.2007.  15:00-04 /տետրակիցս/ - *Կյանքը*՝ դա պայքար է, որը տեղի է ունենում մարդու ներսում և հետո դրսևորվում արտաքին աշխարհում: Իմաստունների մոտ չկա այդ պայքարն, քանզի Նրանք ապրում են Ներդաշնակության մեջ, այդ իսկ պատճառով Նրանք ապրում են աշխարհում, աշխարհի համար, բայց իրենք ինքներն այս աշխարհից չեն այլևս: ... Կյանքն էլ նրա համար է, որ մարդ իմաստություն ձեռք բերի, այլ կերպ ասած *ճանաչի ինքն իրեն*... /Չեմ կարող Սիրո թեման չշոշափել նույնիսկ այս թեմայի հետ կապված - Ռոմեն Ռոլանն ասում է. "Սերն արժե ճիշտ այնքան, որքան արժե այն մարդը, որն այն զգում է", ես կասեի նույնիսկ Ամեն մարդու Սերն արժե ճիշտ այնքան, որքան տվյալ մարդն առաջ է գնացել իր ինքնաճանաչողության, իր Բարձրագույն Եսի ճանաչողության գործում, քանզի մենք մի ենք մեր այդ Էությամբ - Սիրիր մերձավորիդ ինչպես ինքդ քեզ.../  :Wink:  
*"Ճանաչեք ինքներդ ձեզ և դուք կճանաչեք Տիեզերքն ու Աստվածներին..."*

----------


## electrical_storm

> Ինձ թվումա որ մենք լրիվ իրավունք  ունենք ինքներս ինչոր իմաստ կամ նպատակ որոշելու ու ապրել դրան համաձայն, բայց ետ ամենինչի համար պետքա վճարլ ու շատ թանկ


այյյոոոո....ոսկե բառեր...there ain't no such thing as a free lunch!...

----------


## Նանե

> Re. Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ…
> 
> Ամենաառաջինը, որ միտքս եկավ, այս է. ապրիր, որ մահովդ բարեկամներիդ չվշտեցնես ու այնպես ապրիր, որ իրենց ինչքան հնարավոր է երջանկացնես։


Վազգեն  ներիր  բայց  ես  քո  գրառման  հակառակը  պիտի  գրեմ  :Blush:  
Եթե  լավ  կյանքով ես  ապրում,  ապա  մահովդ  հաստատ   բարեկամներիդ  կվշտացնես :

----------


## Philosopher

> Դե, պատասխանեք…


Ապրելը, եթե անիմաստություն է ստացվում, ուրեմն այդ անիմաստությունը։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վազգեն  ներիր  բայց  ես  քո  գրառման  հակառակը  պիտի  գրեմ  
> Եթե  լավ  կյանքով ես  ապրում,  ապա  մահովդ  հաստատ   բարեկամներիդ  կվշտացնես :


ՆԱՆԵ, ինձ թվում է՝ դու մի քիչ սխալ ես հասկացել Վազգենի գրածը։ Չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, ես այսպես եմ հասկանում. ապրիր, այսինքն՝ կենդանի եղիր, որ բարեկամներդ չվշտանան (եթե չապրես, այսինքն՝ մահանաս, կվշտանան)։

----------


## Վազգեն

Անուկ ջան, դու ինձ ճիշտ ես հասկացել, ես հենց դա նկատի ունեի: :Smile:  
Հիմնական միտքը այն էր, որ եթե որևէ մեկը էլ չի ուզում ապրել, ապրելու նպատակ չի գտնում, ապա գոնա թող ապրի անյ բանի համար, որ իր մտերիմներին, բարեկամներին չվշտացնի իր մահով: Մեկ էլ թող փորձի կյանքը այնպես անց կացնել, որ իրենց չվտացնելուց բացի ինչքան կարող է երջանկություն էլ պարգևի իրենց:

----------


## Նանե

Այ  հիմա   պարզ է ,   :Wink:      Ու   ասեմ,  որ  համաձայն  եմ,  ես   նման  իրավիճակի ականատես  եմ  եղել  իրական  կյանքում,  բայց  չեմ  պատմի  շատ  տխուր է:  

       Անուկ   ջան   դու  իրոք  լավ  ես  հասկանում  մարդկանց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանոն

> Դե, պատասխանեք…


Ճիշտն ասած ավելի հեշտ կլիներ Ձեզ խորհուրդ տալ, եթե իմանայի Ձեր տարիքը: Որովհետև տարբեր տարիքում մարդու աշխարհընկալումը տարբեր է, ու ապրելու նպատակներն էլ տարիքի հետ փոփոխվում են: Բայց կան բաներ, որոնք ամեն տարիքում էլ անհրաժեշտ են մեզ: Դե մի՞թե չարժե ապրել հենց միայն նրա համար, որ տեսնեք մոտեցող գարնան զարթոնքը, փթթող բնությունը: Որ ճանաչեք ինքներդ Ձեզ ու դրանով էլ՝ աշխարհը: Ապրել՝ որ մի օր լուսնկա գիշերով նայեք աստղերին ու  թվա , թե նրանք ժպտում են Ձեզ…Ու վերջապես ապրել նրա համար, որ  մի օր Ձեր շուրթերն աղոթքի պես մրմնջան _նրա_ ականջին. «Ես սիրում եմ քեզ»…
*«....Ջահել ժամանակ մենք ապրում ենք, որ սիրենք…մեծ հասակում՝ սիրում ենք, որ ապրենք»:*

----------


## armenianhackers[info]

Սեքս, Ֆրի Սթայլ, Վինդոուս 2000 Սերվեր - 250 օգտվողներով

Հ.Գ. մեկի տեղը 3-ը ասեմ!

----------


## Tumbler

Իսկ դուք չեք կարծում որ մտածել տե ինչի համար ապրել, դա տուլուտյուն ե :Wink:  
Բացի այդ կյանքը նվերե և հիասքանչե.

----------


## kiki

*տուլուտյուն* է թե չէ, չգիտեմ...բայց եթե ուշադիր լինես, կնկատես, որ յուրաքանչյուրը իր կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ այս հարցի շուրջ մտածում է, ու այս հարցն ինքն իրեն տալիս...

հ.գ. անկեղծ ասած, զարմացած եմ, չէի սպասում, որ ստորագրությունս նման ոչ կարճ թեմայի պատճառ կդառնա...համենայն դեպս, չեմ կարծում որ սա երկար քննարկել արժի...դա պարզապես իմ հգևիճակն է պատկերում այս պահին, և ոչ ավելին...

----------


## Goga

Սերը, թե դեպի քեզ, թե նրանց հանդեպ, ում դու սիրում ես: Եվ ընդհանրապես ապագայի հանդեպ հետաքրքրությունները :Ok:

----------


## Censor

> ... ապագայի հանդեպ հետաքրքրությունները


ВОТ!!!
Դա նույնիսկ հետաքրքրութուն չէ, ինստինկտատիպ մի բան ա.. :Smile:

----------


## Kyanquk

Որպեսզի սիրեմ և լինեմ սիրված... :Love:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունները, շատտտ հետաքրքիրա նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալ ու ուսումնասիրել իրենց :Smile:

----------


## Tumbler

> *տուլուտյուն* է թե չէ, չգիտեմ...բայց եթե ուշադիր լինես, կնկատես, որ յուրաքանչյուրը իր կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ այս հարցի շուրջ մտածում է, ու այս հարցն ինքն իրեն տալիս...
> 
> հ.գ. անկեղծ ասած, զարմացած եմ, չէի սպասում, որ ստորագրությունս նման ոչ կարճ թեմայի պատճառ կդառնա...համենայն դեպս, չեմ կարծում որ սա երկար քննարկել արժի...դա պարզապես իմ հգևիճակն է պատկերում այս պահին, և ոչ ավելին...




Թեկուզ էս ֆորումի ու նրանում գրանցված ու քեզ շատ սիրող ու հարգող մարդկանց համար արժի ապրել. :Blush:   :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

*Ավ. Իսահակյան. <<Հազար ու մի հրաշք գիտեմ, որ կա մի մեծ հրաշքի մեջ՝ Տիեզերքի մեջ. մի-մի հրաշք են ծաղիկները, աստղերը, հրեշտակները, բայց հրաշքներից-հրաշքն է՝ մարդը և հոգին>>:* 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդու նպատակն է  *ինքնաճանաչումը*, ինքն իրեն բացահայտելը կամ այլ կերպ ասած՝ *ինքնակատարելագործումը, գիտակցության ընդլայնումը*, որը նույն ինքնաճանաչումն է, քանզի մարդը՝ Միկրոտիեզերքը՝ լինելով Տիեզերքի՝ Մակրոտիեզերքի նմանակը՝ նրա կերպարով ու նմանակով կառուցված, իր մեջ կրում է ամեն բան և ճանաչելով ինքներս մեզ՝ մենք հասու ենք դառնում ամեն բանի - *Ճանաչիր ինքդ քեզ և դու կճանաչես Տիեզերքն ու Աստվածներին...*

Բայց ինչպես միշտ նշում եմ. *Իմաստությունն* մի շքանշան է, որն ունի երկու անբաժան իրարից կողմ, դա՝ *Ոգեղեն Գիտելիքն է և Սերը*, ուստի հաշվի առնելով նաև *Ռոմմեն Ռոլլանի <<Սերն արժե ճիշտ այնքան, որքան արժե այն մարդը, որն այն զգում է>>* այս Իմաստուն խոսքը, կարելի է ասել, որ *այնքանով, որքանով մարդն առաջ է գնացել իր ինքնաճանաչման ու ինքնակատարելագործման մեջ՝ այնքան ուժգին ու մաքուր էլ նա կարողանում է Սիրել դիմացինին, քանզի հասկանում ու զգում է, որ այդ դիմացինն էլ ինքն է, քանզի նրանք Մի են իրենց խոր ու խորհրդավոր Էությամբ:
*
Ահա ես նշեցի  երկու հավասարազոր ու նույնական կյանքի հիմնական նպատակները, որի համար արժե ապրել, դա *Ինքնաճանաչումն ու Սերն* է:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Անկեղծ ասած մի այլ ֆորումում նմանատիպ հարց ինքս էի տվել: Սակայն գրելուցս հետո անկախ ինձնից մտածմունքների մեջ ընկա: Երկար մտածելուց հետո հասկացա, որ ՄԵՆՔ ԱՊՐՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ԱՊՐԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ: Չէ? որ կյանքն այնքան հիասքանչ բան է, անկախ նրանից մենք հարուստ ենք, թե աղքատ: Կարևորը դա չէ, կարևորը, որ մենք ապրում ենք: Եթե գիտակցենք, թե ով ենք մենք Աստծո Արարչագործության մեջ, ապա այսպիսի հարցեր չենք տա մեկմեկու: Քանզի ամեն ոք սիրում է ապրել (ես եչմ խոսում հոգեկան խանգարում ունեցողների, աղանդների և թուլամորթ մարդկանց մասին): Չեմ կարծում լինի խելքը գլխին մեկը, ով ցանկանա մեռնել: Այդ պատճառով իմ պատասխանը այս հարցին այս է.
ՄԵՐ ՆՊԱՏԱԿՆ Է` *ԱՊՐԵԼ:*

----------


## impression

Ըստ իս՝ հարցադրումն ի սկզբանե սխալ է դրված, քանի որ մարդը կարիք չունի նպատակի՝ ապրելու համար: Երբ ընդունվում ես համալսարան, ինքդ քո առաջ նպատակ ես դնում՝ դառնալ լավ մասնագետ կամ լինել անտանելի ուսանող կամ ազատվել բանակից և այլն... Համալսարան ընդունվել-չընդունվելը ընտրում/որոշում ես դու ինքդ: Սակայն ծնվելուց ոչ ոք քո ընտրելուն կամ որոշելուն չի նայել: Դու պարզապես ծնվել ես՝ ի հեճուկս քեզ ու շրջապատի: 
Ես չեմ նշի նպատակներ, դա համարում եմ անիմաստ, սակայն կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ հաճույք ստանալ կյանքից, գնահատել երիտասարդությունը, ամեն մի ապրած վայրկյանը, չընկնել դեպրեսիայի մեջ, որովհետև դա դարձել է մոդայիկ, ու նաև չխորանալ տարբեր անիմաստ հարցերի մեջ, չխճճվել ինքդ քո մտքերում, այլ կարողանալ գնահատել այն պարզ ու հասարակ փաստը, որ քո ծնվելը զուտ մի երջանիկ պատահականություն էր, ու պետք չէ այն դարձնել պատուհաս քո գլխին  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

Կյանքը դա մահին սպասելու որևէ ձևի ընտրություն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## Լէգնա

Կյանքը  ոչինչ  է,այն  ընդհամենը  ինչ – որ  բան  անելու  հնարավորություն  է  :
 Գ.Գեբել
Այն ինքնաճանաչման փորձ է, արյանդ ամեն մի գնդիկի գույնը պարզելու,շնչիդ ամեն մի օդի համը գտնելու,հոգուդ ամեն մի թոթովանքի վանկը գտնելու,սրտիդ ամեն մի երգի նոտան  տեսնելու ....Քեզ ճանաչելու փորձ է:

----------


## Սամվել

Ինչի՞ համար է Կյանքը  :Think:  Շատ լավ հարց է
Երևի Ամեն Տարիքում Մարդ այս հարցին այլ պատասխան կտա…
ինչևէ ըստ իս Կյանքը Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ապրում է, որ ինչոր դրական բան անի Պատմության մարդկության և առհասարակ ինչոր մեկի համար, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կյանքը պետք է ապրել այնպես, որ երբ գա նրան հրաժեշտ տալու ժամանակը չզղջաս նրա համար որ ինչոր բան չես հասցրել կամ չմտածես ինչի այսինչ բանը այսպես չարեցի…պետք է մեզ հատկացված ժամանակը առավելագույնս օգտակար օգտագործել և ապրել այնպես ինչպես հարկն է, չէ որ այն այնքան քիչ է  :Sad: 
Նաև ըստ իս շատ կարևոր է լավ հուշեր թողնելը, որ քեզնից հետո ասեն "Բայց ի՜նչ լավ մարդ էր" ափսոս որ լքեց մեզ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Djavaxhq

ԷԷԷԷԷԷ լրիվ խառնեցի, հիմա ապրե թե չապրեմ,  :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

> ԷԷԷԷԷԷ լրիվ խառնեցի, հիմա ապրե թե չապրեմ,


Ապրի արխային, մեռնելը հա էլ կա: :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Այս վերջերս ստացա մի նամակ և գլխումս մի միտք առաջացավ, բացել մի թեմա, որտեղ ներկայացնեմ մի փոքրիկ հատված նամակից, (չմտածեք թե ինչ-որ աղանդի եմ պատկանում  :Lol2: , ուղղակի հետաքրքիր կլիներ պատասխաններ լսել  :Wink: )





> Ես ոչ մեկից չեմ պահանջել, որ աշխարհ գամ: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ համար եմ ծնվել: Ո՞վ եմ ես: Ո՞րն է իմ կյանքի իմաստը: Արդյո՞ք ինչ-որ բան պետք է կատարեմ երկրի վրա: Այս բոլոր հարցերը միայն խելացի մարդը կարող է տալ ինքն իրեն: Եվ պետք է գիտակցել, որ ընդամենը մեկ կյանք ունենք և անհնարին է այն երկրորդ անգամ սկսել: 
> Մարդ արարածն ունի ճշմարտության և երջանկության ծարավ:  Մարդն ունի իր բնության մեջ հավիտենության միտքը: Նա ուզում է ապրել և ոչ թե մահանալ: Նա իր սրտի խորքում զգում է, որ կա մի պատասխան, մի բացատրություն այս ամեն հարցերին, բայց որտեղի՞ց այն գտնել...


Իհարկե, կարդալուց մտածում ենք թե սրանք ինչ-որ աղանդավորական մտքեր են, բայց փորձենք հարցերին հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից նայել, մի կողմ դնենք այն միտքը թե որտեղից է այն գալիս, քարոզչական մտքեր են պարունակում թե ոչ ...    ուղակի փորձենք քննարկել:  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ լավ թեմա է, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ բարդ :Think: :
Դժվար է ասել, թե ինչու ենք ծնվել, որն է մեր կյանքի իմաստը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մեկս մեր կյանքը պետք է ապրենք այնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք ուզում, քանի որ կյանքը մեկ անգամ են ապրում, և մենք հնարավորություն չունենք նորից ապրելու :Sad: :
Կյանքի իմաստ........երևի ինքներս պետք է մեր կյանքը իմաստավորելու շնորհք ունենանք :Think: 



> Արդյոք իմ կյանքն իմաստ ունի?


Այս հարցի շուրջ շատ եմ մտածել, 
բայց,ինչպես տեսնում եք, ինչ-որ վերջնական կամ խելքին մոտ եզրահանգման չեմ եկել :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Գիտեմ, որ բարդ և դժվար հարցեր են, բայց փորձեք գոնե մի բան ասել  :Sad: , մտածե՞լ եք արդյոք այս հարցերի շուրջ, դե գրեք..., մի բան գրեք... :Sad:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Սխալելու իրաւունքով: :Smile: 
Երբ հարցատուն ժամանակ գտել է, այսպիսի խնդիրների մասին մտածելու, նշանակում է՝ փորը կուշտ մարդ է:

----------


## Ֆելո

բոլորիս կյաքն էլ իմաստ ունի. էդ մի բանը հաստատ կարամ ասեմ

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Սխալելու իրաւունքով:
> Երբ հարցատուն ժամանակ գտել է, այսպիսի խնդիրների մասին մտածելու, նշանակում է՝ փորը կուշտ մարդ է:


Միգուցե, հետաքրքիր պատասխան էր... :Think:  
Ուրեմն ելնելով ասածիցդ, ենթադրում եմ, որ դու դեմ ես հարցատույի այս տողերին ՝



> Այս բոլոր հարցերը միայն խելացի մարդը կարող է տալ ինքն իրեն:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Միգուցե, հետաքրքիր պատասխան էր... 
> Ուրեմն ելնելով ասածիցդ, ենթադրում եմ, որ դու դեմ ես հարցատույի այս տողերին ՝


Սոված մարդը խելացի լինելու ժամանակ չի ունենում:
Անձնասպանութեան դէպքերը ամէնաշատ Սկանդինավեան երկիրներում գրանցուել են:
Մարդիկ հասել կեանքի քաղցրութիւններին եւ կշտացել: Ետքը զգացել են ահաւոր դատարկութիւն:

----------


## Սամվել

ՇԱտ լավ թեմա է  :Ok: 
Միշտ մտածել եմ այս հարցերի շուրջ…
մի անգամ մեր դասախոսներից մեկը շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր ասեց, որ ի վերուստ մենք բոլորս էլ ունենք ինչոր դեր ինչ որ նպատակ և ծնվում ենք այն իրագործելու ակնկալիքով բայց քանի որ մարդիկ ունեն ընտրելու հնարավորություն շատ քչերին է հաջողվում գտնել իր դերը իր նշանակությունը պամության մեջ :Ok:  և երջանիկ է այն մարդը որը կարողանում է գտնել իրեն իր նշանակությունը իր կյանքի իմաստը և նպատակը…
ընդ որում ինքը ինչոր մեթոդներ էր թվարկում այդ դերը գտնելու համար…
ճիշտն ասած այդքան էլ լավ չեմ հիշում բայց կարծեմ առաջին քայլը շատ ուսուցանելն է իսկ երկրորդը մարդկության հետ ինչոր կապերի անհրաժեշտությունը …այդ կապերը այսպես վերացական հասկացություններ էին, կարծեմ, բայց բավականին հետաքրքիր մտքեր էին…չգիտեմ ինչքանով ճիշտ հիշեցի բայց մոտավոր այսպիսի բան էր… 
ընդ որում ինքը պնդում էր որ գտել է իր դերը պատմության մեջ և իր կյանքի իմաստը և նրա կապերը մարդկության հետ նա համարում էր ուսանողներին  :Think:  
Չգիտեմ այն ժամանակ այդքան էլ չխորացա այս հարցերի մեջ բայց ապագայում նպատակ ունեմ ավելի մանրամասն ուսումնասիել այս հարցերը…
Հ.Գ. Շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել Փիլիսոփաների կարծիքը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ… :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Սոված մարդը խելացի լինելու ժամանակ չի ունենում:


այ էս մեկը լավ բան չասիր  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սխալելու իրաւունքով:
> Երբ հարցատուն ժամանակ գտել է, այսպիսի խնդիրների մասին մտածելու, նշանակում է՝ փորը կուշտ մարդ է:


Համաձայն եմ :

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սխալելու իրաւունքով:
> Երբ հարցատուն ժամանակ գտել է, այսպիսի խնդիրների մասին մտածելու, նշանակում է՝ փորը կուշտ մարդ է:


ՄԱՐԴՈՒ փորը կուշտ չի լինում, ահավոր միտքա էն որ մարդիկ ընդհունակ են  մտածելու սենց հարցերի մասին մենակ էն դեպքում երբ փորները կուշտա, սխալ կարծիքա՝ ամեն ինչ չէ որ փորի կշտությամբա որոշվում, ամեն մարդ անկախ նրանից կուշտ փորովա էտ անում թե սոված, իր լումանա ներդնում կյանքում, կարողա ինքը դաժէ չզգա բայց լուման անպայման ներդնումա, ու ներդնելուց երբք չի մտածում ինքը կուշտա թե սոված, ամեն մարդ բացի կյանքում ԻՐ կենցաղային խնդիրների լուծումից ինչ որ բան հաստատ անումա ամբողջ մարդկության համար, նենց որ ես դեպքում որպես փորով մարդ ասեմ որ էս ամենի մասին մենակ փորի տեսանկյունից նայելը սխալա :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Արդյոք իմ կյանքն իմաստ ունի՞


Ճիշտն ասած նման հարցեր ինքս իմ առաջ երբեք չեմ դրել, ու դժվար էլ դնեմ:
Պատճառը երևի իմ սեփական աշխարհաընկալման մեջ է: Էս հարցի հետ կապված "իմ աշխարհաընկալումը" ինձ հուշում է, որ 
1. աշխարհը ՝ դա ես չեմ, ու աշխարհը ինձանով չի սկսվել, ու ինձանով չի ավարտվելու /ի տարբերություն Կանտի աշխարահայացքի :Smile: /:
2. աշխարհը ունի հետադարձ կապի հետաքրքիր, մշակված մեխանիզմ, ըստ որի, եթե ես պետք է լինեմ "ուրիշ", քան կամ այժմ, ապա աշխարհը կմտնի իմ հետ պայքարի մեջ, ու կփորձի ինձ պարտադրել այդ "ուրիշը":

 Ըստ վերևի ասվածի, հարցը ձևափոխեմ մի քիչ:
-Իմաստ ունի՞ ոտքիս վրա շրջագայող մրջունի գոյությունը, երբ որ հիմա ես նրան կվերացնեմ... Իմաստ ունի՞ Երկրի գոյությունը, տիեզերքի գոյությունը,... աստծո գոյությունը: 
"Ամեն ինչ ունի սկիզբ և վերջ:"  Հետո՞ ինչ:
Իսկ մտածել եք երբևէ, իմաստ ունի՞ հենց "իմաստ" բառը: Տաֆտալոգիա է ստացվում, չէ՞  :Smile: : Նույն ձևի տաֆտալոգիա է սեփական կյանքի իմաստի փնտրտուքը:  :Wink: 
Այնքան էլ դժվար չէ հասկանալ ու ընդունել, որ մեր կյանքը նրա համար չէ, որ անիմաստ ժամանակ ծախսենք... այն մեզ տրված չէ բնութագրելու, արժեքավորելու, իմաստավորելու համար, այլ տրված է ապրելու համար: Իսկ ապրելու համար հաճախ պետք է գալիս  բնութագրել, արժեքավորել, իմաստավորել... սակայն ոչ մեր կյանքը, այլ մեզ շրջապատող կյանքը: Սա էներգետիկայի հարց է: Իսկ էներգետիկան մեր սնունդն է, տիեզերքի սնունդն է: Սա մեր,... տրեզերքի ծրագրում է գրված:

Հ.Գ. Համարում եմ, որ դեպրեսիոն հարցադրումներ ունենում են ամուր հողի վրա չկանգնած հոգեվիճակները, և ստեղ տեղին չէ խելոք ու անխելք բաժանումները: Դա կարող է պատահել ինչպես անգրագետ բոմժի հետ, այնպես էլ ակադեմիկոսի հետ:




> ՇԱտ լավ թեմա է 
> Միշտ մտածել եմ այս հարցերի շուրջ…
> մի անգամ մեր դասախոսներից մեկը շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր ասեց, որ ի վերուստ մենք բոլորս էլ ունենք ինչոր դեր ինչ որ նպատակ և ծնվում ենք այն իրագործելու ակնկալիքով բայց քանի որ մարդիկ ունեն ընտրելու հնարավորություն շատ քչերին է հաջողվում գտնել իր դերը իր նշանակությունը պամության մեջ:


Մարդու դերը դա նա է, ինչի մեջ գտնվում է մարդը հենց հիմա, այս պահին: Դա է իր դերը : Մնացած /ենթադրյալ/ տարբերակները հոգու սփոփաքի ու ինքնախաբեության համար են միայն /որոնք երբեմն էնքան էլ վատ բան չեն :Smile: /: 
Մարդ, անհատը, ինչ որ է տվյալ պահին, նա հենց այդ է, և ոչ ուրիշ մի բան:

----------


## ihusik

Մարդու այս աշխարհում մի անգամ ծնվելու ու մահանալու գաղափարն ինձ համար անհեթեթ գաղափար է ու չեմ կարող հասկանալ ու ընբռնել թե էլ ինչպե՞ս կարող են մարդիկ կյանքի նպատակ ու իմաստ գտնել կյանքի մեջ եթե նրանք գալիս են լույս աշխարհ այդքան տարբեր ու այդքան անհավասար պայմաններում ու դեռ մի քանի տասնայակ տարի ապրելով (եթե իհարկե այդքանն էլ հաջողվի) պետք է անհետանան իսպառ կամ էլ չունենան սխալների ուղղման ու կատարելություն դեպի գնալու հնարավորություն: Հոգու անմահության ու վերամարմնավորման գաղափարների մասին կարող եք անցյալ գրառումներումս էլ իմ կարծիքը տեսնեք ուստի այդ մասին երկար կանգ չառնեմ ու կարճ պատասխանեմ այս թեմայի հարցին.

*Մարդու, որպես Անհատի կյանքի նպատակն ու իմաստն՝ ինքն իրեն ճանաչելն է:

Մարդու, որպես շրջապատի, խմբի մեջ մի էակի կյանքի նպատակն ու իմաստն՝ սիրել սովորելն է:*

----------


## Պանդուխտ

«Ժամանակ չունենալ» նշանակում է աշխատանք: Հացի կարօտ մարդը աշխատում է ապրեցնելու համար իր ընտանիքը, իսկ երբ ազատ ժամանակ է ունենում. յատկացնում է կամ զուարճութեան կամ նինջին:
Ճիշտ ես Երուանդ, պէտք էր խօսէի հոգեպէս սովածների մասին, որոնք 21րդ դարում ժամանակ ունենում են ձանձրանալու:
Որոշ նպատակ հետապնդող մարդը ապրում է իր առօրեայ կեանքի կշռոյթովը: Նա հպարտանում եւ ուրախանում է իր նուաճումներով, թէկուզ դրանք լինեն աննշան, մխիթարւում է: 
Այսպիսի մտածումներ, այսինքն «կեանքի իմաստի փնտռտուք» ծագում են ձանձրոյթից, տաղտուկից: Ճանաչել եմ ծերունիներ, որոնք մինչեւ իրանց կեանքի վերջին օրը սովորելիք բան ունեցել են: Երեխայի խանդով ձեռնարկել են նոր գործի, հարստացել փող դիզել են ողջ կեանքում: Որոշ ժամանակ ետք, աշխատելու մարմաջը դառնում խառնուածք, բնաւորութիւն: Անձը հասնում է նապատակներին, սակայն չի կարողանում տանը նստել եւ մահը սպասել: Նա ամէն առաւօտ, հարուստ ծնած զաւակներից առաջ պիտի զարթնի եւ գնայ իր գործին:
Նպատակ ունենալը կեանքն իմաստաւորում է: Նպատակ հետապնդող անձը ներքուստ ուրախ անձ է, եւ արդէն նրա մտքով չի անցնում կեանքն ու իր իմաստը, մահուան գաղափարը: Նա անցել է այդ մտածումներից եւ գտել է իր տեղը: Մնում է լինել խելացի եւ հեշտ իրականանալի նպատակներ հետապնդել: Խելացի որոշումները եւ հաճելի նորութիւնները եւս մարդուն երջանիկ են դարձնում:  Հնարամիտ անձինք մարդկութեան զարգացման նպաստում են, երջանկացնելով իրանց անձը եւ ուրախացնելով շուրջինները: 
Նորութիւնները միշտ հաճելի են  եւ կեանքը դարձնում են հետքրքիր: 
Ուրախ լինելու գաղտնիքներէն մին էլ եղածով գոհանալու կարողութիւնն է: Ունեցածովը ուրախանալ խելացութեան գագաթնակէտն է, ապա թէ ոչ ամէնատխուր անձը կը լինես: Մնացածը կուգայ ինքնիրեն...

----------


## Աբելյան

> բոլորիս կյաքն էլ իմաստ ունի. էդ մի բանը հաստատ կարամ ասեմ


Ոչ մեկիս կյաքն էլ իմաստ չունի: Էդ մի բանը հաստատ կարամ ասեմ:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ոչ մեկիս կյաքն էլ իմաստ չունի: Էդ մի բանը հաստատ կարամ ասեմ:


եթե անիմաստ ես ապրում, էլ ինչի համար ես ապրում :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

Եթե  մարդն  այս  աշխարհում  *գոնե  մի  հոգու պետք  է*,  ուրեմն  իր  ապրելն   *իմաստ  ունի*…… :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

> Այս վերջերս ստացա մի նամակ և գլխումս մի միտք առաջացավ, բացել մի թեմա, որտեղ ներկայացնեմ մի փոքրիկ հատված նամակից, (չմտածեք թե ինչ-որ աղանդի եմ պատկանում , ուղղակի հետաքրքիր կլիներ պատասխաններ լսել )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Իհարկե, կարդալուց մտածում ենք թե սրանք ինչ-որ աղանդավորական մտքեր են, բայց փորձենք հարցերին հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից նայել, մի կողմ դնենք այն միտքը թե որտեղից է այն գալիս, քարոզչական մտքեր են պարունակում թե ոչ ...    ուղակի փորձենք քննարկել:


Նամակը կարդալուց աղանդների հետ կապված ոչինչ չտեսա: Ցանկացած մարդ որոշակի տարիքում նմանատիպ հարցեր տալիս է ինքն իրեն, բայց համաձայն չեմ այն մտքի հետ, որ միայն խելացի մարդը կտար այս հարցերը: Ոչ, խելացի մարդը կասեր երբեք մի տվեք այս հարցերը, քանզի կան հարցեր, որոնք պատասխաններ չունեն, կամ ունեն բազմաթիվ իրար հակասող պատասխաններ:
Եթե ապրում ես եթե ծնվել ես, ուրեմն մեկին կամ ինչ-որ բանի պետք ես, ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի լինում, ու գուցե ամբողջ կյանքդ կապրես կգնաս ու երբեք էլ ես իմանա, թե ինչի համար էիր ապրում: Ուղղակի ապրեք, մի տվեք հարցեր, որոնք ձեզ ապատիայի մեջ կգցեն կամ որոնք կստիպեն արհեստական ու կեղծ պատասխաններ գտնել, որը շատ ավելի վատ է:
Ես ինքս նմանատիպ հարցեր տվել եմ երբ 5-րդ 6-րդ դասարան էի, ու ունեմ նման թեմաներով այդ տարիներին գրված բազմաթիվ բանաստեղծություններ, որոնք հիմա կարդալուց ծիծաղս գալիս է ինքս իմ վրա:

----------


## Mari

Դարեր  շարունակ  խոսվել  ու  խոսվում  է  մարդկային  կյանքի  իմաստի  մասին: Սակայն  ինձ  թվում  է,  որ  մեզանից  յուրաքանչյուրը   չի  փորձում  իր  կյանքի  իմաստի  վերաբերյալ  պատկերացում  կազմել  փիլիսոփայական  կամ  աստվածաբանական  բառարաններից, թեկուզև  շատ  հայտնի    ու  հանճարեղ  մարդկանց  ասույթներից: Հարցի  պատասխանը  յուրաքանչյուրը  փորձում  է  գտնել  ներքին  ինչ-որ  ռեֆլեքսիայի/հուսով  եմ  ճիշտ  բառով  եմ  արտահայտել  այն,  ինչ  ուզեցել  եմ  ասել /  օգնությամբ,  անձնական  կյանքի  ռեալ  հոսքի  վերլուծությամբ, սեփական  կյանքի  առանձնահատկությունների  ընկալմամբ  և  այլն: Սա  ինձ  թվում  է  այնքան  անձնային  խնդիր  է, որ  թվում  է  ենթակա  չէ  գիտական  մեկնաբանության: Եթե  նույնիսկ  պատկերացնենք  մի  իրավիճակ, որի  դեպքում  հիմնահարցը  գտնի  գիտական  կոնկրետ  մեկնաբանություն՝  միևնույնն  է  անձնապես  բոլորի  կողմից  չի  ընդունվելու:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Կեանքն իմաստաւորւում է յաւերժութեամբ: Յաւերժանում ենք, երբ մեր ծիները փոխանցում ենք մեր զաւակներին: Մեռնելուց ետքը ապրում ենք նրանց մէջը: Կրում են մեր անունները, արիւնը, ծինային յատկանիշները, շարժուձեւերը, նախասիրութիւնները, ազգութիւնը եւ լեզուն: Ամուսնացէ՛ք, երեխայ ունեցէք, մեծացրէք ետքն ալ քաջաբար մահացէք: Մահը Արդար է: Մենակ ենք գալիս, մենակ ենք գնալու:

----------


## Mari

> Կեանքն իմաստաւորւում է յաւերժութեամբ: Յաւերժանում ենք, երբ մեր ծիները փոխանցում ենք մեր զաւակներին: Մեռնելուց ետքը ապրում ենք նրանց մէջը: Կրում են մեր անունները, արիւնը, ծինային յատկանիշները, շարժուձեւերը, նախասիրութիւնները, ազգութիւնը եւ լեզուն: Ամուսնացէ՛ք, երեխայ ունեցէք, մեծացրէք ետքն ալ քաջաբար մահացէք: Մահը Արդար է: Մենակ ենք գալիս, մենակ ենք գնալու:


Համամիտ  եմ  քեզ  հետ  Պանդուխտ: Վերջերս  մի  գիրք  էի  կարդում/վերնագիրը  կարծեմ  սոցիալական  փիլիսոփայություն  էր/,  այնտեղ  մի  հատված  կար,  որտեղ  խոսվում  էր  կյանքի  իմաստի  մասին,  ու  հեղինակը  նույնպես   նշել  էր,  որ  կյանքի  իմաստը  պետք  է  տեսնել  զավակների  մեջ: Հետո  նշում  էր,  որ  դա  մեր  երկրի  նման  փոքրաթիվ  բնակչություն  ունեցող երկրների  համար  նշանակալի  դեր  կունենա: Այսինքն,  եթե  մարդկանց  կարելի  լինի  համոզել,  որ  դա  է  կյանքի  իմաստը,  ինչ-որ  չափով  կլուծվի  նաև  դեմոգրաֆիական  խնդիրը:

----------


## ihusik

Դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրը կլուծվի իսկ այ մարդ ինքն իրեն երջանիկ չի զգա որովհետև մարդ պետք է իրեն երջանիկ զգա երբ նույնիսկ մենակ էլ մնա, այլ կերպ ասած մարդն ինքն իր մեջ պետք է երջանիկ լինի այլ ոչ թե փնտրի երջանկությունն իրենից դուրս չնայած այդքան սիրելի ուրիշ մեկի մեջ կամ նրա հետ կապված: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ մարդն ինքն իր մեջ ու իրեն հետ լինելով էլ պետք է երջանիկ լինի ու թող այդ երջանկությունն ուրիշներին էլ փոխանցի բայց ոչ թե իր երջանկությունն տեսնի միայն ուրիշի մեջ չունենալով իրեն սեփական անհատական երջանկությունը: Ուրիշի մեջ տեսնելով սեփական երջանկությունն ու կյանքի իմաստն առաջանում է վախ ու մշտական տագնապ կորցնելու այդ մեկին ու նրա հետ նաև իր երջանկությունն ու կյանքի իմաստը:

Առանց կյանքը ճիշտ իմաստավորելու ու ըստ այդ իմաստից բխող համապատասխան նորմերի էլ ապրելու մարդ չի կարողանա երջանիկ լինել: 

Մարդիկ հավերժի ճամփորդներ են ու սխալ է դիտել նրան մի կյանքի շրջանակի մեջ ու կյանքի իմաստն էլ գտնել ելնելով այդ սահմանափակ հատվածից:

----------


## Furnelios

Ժողովուրդ ջան,,մարդ հենց ծնվում է արդեն կյանքը իմաստավորվում է,քանի վոր նրան տրվում է հնարավորություն ապրելու երկրային այդ մի քանի ակնթարթները,,
այո ամեն մարդ աշխարհ է գալիս ինչ-որ նպատակով ,որը ղեկավարվում է  գերբնական մի ուժով(մենք համարում ենք աստված),,պարզապես շատերը ռոբոտի նման առանց գիտակցելու ապրում են, անում են այն ինչ անում են և հեռանում են կյանքից,այդպես ել չհասկանալով թե ինչու եկան,ինչու են գնում,,
ես եռջանիկ եմ համարում  այն մարդկանց ,ովքեր գիտակցում են  և ձգտում են գիտակցելով ապրել իրենց կյանքի ամեն մի վարկյանը,հասկանան ամեն մի վարկյանի իմաստը,իրենց արված քայլերի իմաստը ,և ոչ թե անեն նրա համար քանի որ մյուսներն ել են այդպես անում,մի խոսքով սա մի թեմա է ,որ  ունի սկիզբ և չունի ավարտ մարդու բանականության նման...
այնպես որ խորհեք իմ բարեկամներ,,,, խորհեք.. մտածեք,,, ձգտեք իմանալ առավելը,,դա կհեշտացնի ձեզ ապրել բանական մարդու կյանքով..... :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Գործն է Անմահ, Լա՛վ իմացեք, որ հիշվում է դարեդար, 
> Երնեք նրան ով իր գործով կապրի անվերջ, անդադար…


Շատ եմ սիրում այս տողերը որոշեցի տեղադրել այս թեմայում  :Blush: 

Այն միտքը դուրս եկավ, որ մարդու կյանքի իմաստը լավ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ դաստիարակելն է և "լավ մարդ" կոչվելու երջանկությւոնը ունենալն ու իր սերունդների մեջ լավ մարդ լինելը ներդնելը… :Smile:  

Ես իմ օրինակով ասեմ…

Երբ գա երկրին հարժեշտ տալու պահը ես ինձ երջանիկ կզգամ եթե իմանամ, որ կյանքս ապրել եմ իմ սիրելիի հետ և ինձնից հետո թողել եմ արժանի սերունդ, որոնք մարդկությանը ինչոր բանով պիտանի կլինեն  :Ok:

----------


## Lapterik

> Եթե  մարդն  այս  աշխարհում  *գոնե  մի  հոգու պետք  է*,  ուրեմն  իր  ապրելն   *իմաստ  ունի*……


Շատ դուրս եկավ էս տողը, երևի ճիշտա ու հաստատ կա գոնե մեկը, ու ես պետք եմ:

----------


## Ուրվական

Եթե ես որևէ մարդու կարողացել եմ սովորեցնել հուսալ, ապա իմ կյանքն աննպատակ չի անցել:
Մարտին Լյութեր Քինգ:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ որպես կյանքի նպատակ կարելի է դիտել նաև ուրիշներին իրենց կյանքի որոշ փուլերում իրենց առջև դրված նպատակների իրագործմանը հնարավորինս նպաստելու գործը: Իսկ եթե ավելի կոնկրետ պատասխան եք սպասում, աղոթեք Աստծուն:

----------


## Hrayr

Մարդկանց ապրելու նպատակները տարբեր են, սակայն կա գերագույն նպատակ, որն է՝ Աստծո հետ ապրելը:

----------


## Հրատացի

Ապրի ամեն օրը այնպես ինչպես կապրեիր եթե դա լիներ քո վերջին օրը(մի օր հենց այդպես էլ կլինի) ու նման հարցեր չեն առաջանա :Smile:

----------


## Tom

Գտնել քո երկրորդ կեսին ու հասկանալ ամենա անհասկանալի զգացմունքը , որը սերն է :

----------


## Second Chance

> Մարդկանց ապրելու նպատակները տարբեր են, սակայն կա գերագույն նպատակ, որն է՝ Աստծո հետ ապրելը:


Համամիտ  եմ  :Smile: քանի որ  դա  է  այն նպատակը,  որը  և  ապահովում  է  մեր երջանկությունը ....

----------


## Մարիաննա

Ոմանք սառուցի նման սառն են ու անտարբեր. նրանց համար ամեն ինչ նույնն է, ամբողջ աշխարհը իր խորությունով և աստղերով: Ոմանք երկրի վրա իրենց կոչումը տեսնում են անզուսպ գեդոնիզմի, հաճույքի մեջ: Ոմանք էլ տխրությամբ իրենց օրերն են հաշվում՝ միայն անդրաշխարհում, հանդերձյալ կյանքում _ապրելու_ հույս ունենալով: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ լինել և՛ երկրային գոյի ներսում, և՛ նրա սահմաններից դուրս, ապրել՝ ամեն ինչ հասկանալով: Ուզում եմ խարհրդածել մեծի ու փոքրի մասին, հեռավորի ու մոտիկի մասին, նրա մասին, ինչը կարելի է ափի մեջ պահել, և նրա մասին, ինչը մատչելի է միայն երևակայությանը: Ուզում եմ իմանալ …  :Smile:

----------


## Armushik

Հարգելի Բարեկամ, ապրելու նպատակը սիրելն ու սիրված լինելն է…

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
Կյանքը...կյանք է` սրտի տրոփյուն...

----------


## Սելավի

Կարելի  է  ասել   կյանքի   իմաստը,  մարդու  համար  կայանում է նրանում, 
 որպեսզի   գտնի  այս   կյանքի իմաստը : Փնտրեք՝ և  ինչ  որ մի օր  այն  կտեսնեք 
այնքան  պարզ,  ինչպես  ձեզ  հաելու  մեջ:
Մարդկային  կյանքի  իմաստը  կայանումա  նաև  նրանում, որպեսզի այն  
անիմաստ  չանցնի:
Իմաստ  ամեն  բանի  մեջ  էլ  կա  մենակ  պետքա  սովորեք  տեսնել  այդ  իմաստը:


Ու  ընդհանրապես՝  Աստված  ստեղծեց  էս  աշխարհը  ու  մարդկանց  ոչ  թե  նրա  համար  որ...  այլ՝  ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ:
Դուք  ձեր  զավակներին  չեք  սիրում  նրա  համար  որ...  այլ  դուք  սիրում  եք  ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ:  Նույն  ձև  էլ  Աստված  ստեղծեց  այս  աշխարհը  ու մեզ,  մենք    բոլորս  մեր  ամբողջ  կյանքի  ընթացքում  քննություն  ենք  տալիս:  Այս  կյանքը  շարունակական  քննաշրջանա:  Մեր  բոլորիս  ամեն  քայլափոխը  քննությունա  ու  վերջում  բոլորս  էլ  պատասխան  ենք  տալու  Բարձրիալին  մեր  արարքների  համար:  ու  իմաստը  հենց  նրա  մեջա,  որպեսզի  բարի  գործեր  անենք  մեզ  շրջապատող  յուրաքանչյուր  մարդու  համար  և  ամենակարևորը  սիրենք  միմիանց:

Հ,Գ  Բարի  գործը  մի  հետաձգեք  ու  Լավություն  անելու  պահը    ձեռքներիցտ  բաց  մի  թողեք, հետո  կարողա  էլ  այդպիսի   պահ  չլինի: Ես  սրա  մեջ  եմ  տեսնում   կյանքի  իմաստը:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Այն թե ինչպես կյանքդ կապրես և ինչի կհասնես.. :Smile:   (հետաքրքրություն)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ լավ եմ զգում ապրելուց և ուզում եմ դեռ երկար վայելել էդ զգացումը:  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

Որ վերջապես հասկանամ` թե ո՞րն է մեր ապրելու նպատակը…

----------


## Elmo

*Ծնողներ, քույր, եղբայր, սիրած էակ, ապագա երեխա(ներ), ընկերներ, լավ մարդիկ:*
Եթե էսքանից ոչ մեկը ինչ որ մեկի համար թանկ չէ, ու հանուն իրանց ապրել  չարժե,  ուրեմն Դավիթաշենում կամուրջ կա:

----------


## impression

շատ խելացի բաներ կան գրված, բայց էսօր դրանցից ոչ մեկն  ինձ չի օգնում  :Smile: 
չնայած, ես տեսողությունից թույլ եմ, հաստատ մի լավ բան  գրված կլինի, ուղղակի ես չեմ նկատել:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_ Անց են կենում սեր ու խընդում,
      Գեղեցկություն, գանձ ու գահ,
      Մահը մերն է, մենք մահինը,
      Մարդու գործն է միշտ անմահ:

        Գործն է անմահ, լա՛վ իմացեք,
        Որ խոսվում է դարեդար,
        Երնե՜կ նրան, որ իր գործով
        Կապրի անվերջ, անդադար:_
Ապրել՝ ինչ որ էական բան անելու և այդ արածը ապագայի դատին հանձնելու համար…

----------


## Tanamasi

Նպատակը՝ արարել։ 
Կյանքի իմաստը մի բան ստեղծելն է՝ նոր մարդ, արվեստի գործ, բույս, միտք։ Պետք է, որ ամեն մեկը կարենա իրեն գեթ մի փոքր *արարիչ* զգալ։ 
Ընտրիր մի նպատակ  և ողջ ուժերդ կենտրոնացրու այն իրականացնելու վրա։ Ստեղծիր մի ինչ-որ նոր բան։

----------


## Սերխիո

Ծնվելուց կոնկրետ նպատակ չեմ ունեցել , ու քանի որ ծնվեցի ,հետո որոշ չափով դարձա գիտակից , ուստի ինքնասպան լինելու փոխարեն , ինչ-ինչ նպատակներ եմ դնում , հասնում դրանց , կամ հիասթափվում …Ծնվել ենք պիտի ապրենք էլի , կյանք ա էլի ,բայց ամեն դեպքում , մի տարրական նպատակ կա՝ արդարացնել ծնողներիս հույսերը , որ չփոշմանեն ,թե  խի են լույս աշխարհ բերել…Լինենք արժանի զավակ…

----------


## Աբելյան

ոչ մի նպատակ էլ ոնց որ թե չկա

Ծնվել ես՝ շատ լավ: Չփոշմանես, որովհետև էնքան բաներ են պատահելու... Իսկ դու դիմադրի, դիմադրի, էնքան մինչև մեռնես: Արանքում կյանքդ ճոխացրա, դարձրու հետաքրքիր, դարձրու ուրախ, որ չզգաս ինչ բան ա կյանքը. մանր-մունր նպատակներ դիր առաջդ՝ աշխատանք, դպրոց, հանգիստ, երջանկություն...
շուտ արա, հետո ուշ կըլնի  :Wink:

----------


## Tanamasi

> ոչ մի նպատակ էլ ոնց որ թե չկա
> 
> Ծնվել ես՝ շատ լավ: Չփոշմանես, որովհետև էնքան բաներ են պատահելու... Իսկ դու դիմադրի, դիմադրի, էնքան մինչև մեռնես: Արանքում կյանքդ ճոխացրա, դարձրու հետաքրքիր, դարձրու ուրախ, որ չզգաս ինչ բան ա կյանքը. մանր-մունր նպատակներ դիր առաջդ՝ աշխատանք, դպրոց, հանգիստ, երջանկություն...
> շուտ արա, հետո ուշ կըլնի


Էս ի՛նչ սարսափելի պատկեր ուրվագծեցիր։  :Shok:

----------


## varduuhi

Վայ, էստեղ ոչ մեկը երեխա չունի? Մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը կյանքն ուրիշ է, իսկ երբ արդեն ծնող ես դառնում, կյանքի գույները փոխվում են, փոխվում են նպատակները, երազանքները, ապրել ես ուզում, որ սիրես բնության կողմից քեզ շնորհված ամենամեծ հրաշքը :Love: , ուզում ես պաշտպանել, սիրել, տալ ու էդ ամենը անշահախնդիր: Հանուն էդ անշահախնդիր սիրո արժե ապրել, հաստատ :Blush:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չես կարող իմանալ ինչի համար ես ապրում, մինչև չհասկանաս, թե ինչի համար ես պատրաստ մեռնել:

                                                                                                      Էրնեստո Չէ Գեվարա

իրականում, շատ խորը իմաստ ունի: Երբ մտածում ես, թե ինչն է քո կյանքում ամենաթանկ բանը, ինչի համար կպայքարեիր մինչև արյան վերջին կաթիլ, հասկանում ես, որ հենց դա է քո կյանքի ամենակարևորը:  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

> Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը:Ես չեմ խոսում ոչ միյայն այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր ուղղակի հոգնել են այս կյանքից և իրենք հաճախ իրենց այս հարցն են տալիս, ոչ. սա վերաբերվում բոլորին:Չե որ վոչինչ հենց այպես չի լինում. ես դա ձեզ հավատացնում եմ:


Էլ ինչ նպատակ, թեկուզ մեկը, եթե պետքա վերջում մեռնես !
Սա իհարկե իրականությունն է, բայց որոշումը մադունն է...
բայց լուրջ նպատակ կարող է հանդիսանալ հենց ինքը կյանքը...կյանքը հիասքանչ է....

----------


## azat11

Երջանիկ լինելը.........

----------


## nune'

Ասեմ, ասեմ....լիքը փող ու էլի ըտենց բաներ..բայց, գալիսա մի պահ, որ հասկանում ես, որ քո փողերը քեզ չեն կարող երջանկացնել, որովհետև չկա մեկը,  որը կտա քեզ հոգևոր բավարարվածություն....մի խոսքով իմ համար կյանքի իմաստը սիրել ու սիրվել նրա կողմից ում սիրում ես.. :Love:

----------


## Adriano

Ապրել, իմ կարծիքով, նշանակում է սիրել և լինել սիրված: Ապրելու իմաստը կայանում է հենց սրա մեջ:

----------


## impression

Կյանքը հրաշք է: Նույնիսկ եթե ոչ մի տեսանելի նպատակ չունես: Ուղղակի ապրի, վայելի կյանքը, ամեն մի վայրկյանը: Դրանից թանկ ոչինչ չկա: Վայելի թե՛ ուրախությունդ, թե՛ թախիծդ, երկուսն էլ սիրուն են: Գիշերը վայելի, երբ մենակ ես կամ էլ ոչ: Վայելի հենց թեկուզ մի բաժակ տաք սուրճդ առավոտ շուտ: Վայելի, որ կաս: Ու որ դեռ ինչ-որ ժամանակ լինելու ես: Կյանքդ մի դարձրու անվերջ սպասում, ինչ-որ ձգտում, նպատակասլաց վազվզոց՝ կարիերա, ընտանիք, տուն-տեղ ստեղծելու համար: Ուղղակի ապրի: Հենց էս պահով: Էս պահը քոնն ա: Չկորցնես: Ուղղակի պետք ա վերանալ պրոբլեմներից, ես-ռեալիստ-եմ, դու-հոռետես-ես վիճակներից, վերանալ ակնկալիքներից ու չարդարացված հույսերից, ու ուղղակի ապրել: Առավոտ շուտ՝ խորը շունչ, թարմ օդ... Ի՞նչ կա դրանից լավ:  :Smile: 
Երջանիկ լինելն իրականում էնքան հեշտ է: Ուղղակի ավելի հեշտ է երջանկության զգացումը կորցնելը: Երջանկության համը մի մոռացեք, երջանիկ եղեք բացարձակ: Առանց պայմանականությունների: Ուղղակի որովհետև էդպես եք ուզում: Նենց հավես ա, ազնիվ խոսք  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կյանքը հրաշք է: Նույնիսկ եթե ոչ մի տեսանելի նպատակ չունես: Ուղղակի ապրի, վայելի կյանքը, ամեն մի վայրկյանը: Դրանից թանկ ոչինչ չկա: Վայելի թե՛ ուրախությունդ, թե՛ թախիծդ, երկուսն էլ սիրուն են: Գիշերը վայելի, երբ մենակ ես կամ էլ ոչ: Վայելի հենց թեկուզ մի բաժակ տաք սուրճդ առավոտ շուտ: Վայելի, որ կաս: Ու որ դեռ ինչ-որ ժամանակ լինելու ես: Կյանքդ մի դարձրու անվերջ սպասում, ինչ-որ ձգտում, նպատակասլաց վազվզոց՝ կարիերա, ընտանիք, տուն-տեղ ստեղծելու համար: Ուղղակի ապրի: Հենց էս պահով: Էս պահը քոնն ա: Չկորցնես: Ուղղակի պետք ա վերանալ պրոբլեմներից, ես-ռեալիստ-եմ, դու-հոռետես-ես վիճակներից, վերանալ ակնկալիքներից ու չարդարացված հույսերից, ու ուղղակի ապրել: Առավոտ շուտ՝ խորը շունչ, թարմ օդ... Ի՞նչ կա դրանից լավ: 
> Երջանիկ լինելն իրականում էնքան հեշտ է: Ուղղակի ավելի հեշտ է երջանկության զգացումը կորցնելը: Երջանկության համը մի մոռացեք, երջանիկ եղեք բացարձակ: Առանց պայմանականությունների: Ուղղակի որովհետև էդպես եք ուզում: Նենց հավես ա, ազնիվ խոսք


Ապրես Լիլ ջան, ինձ թվում ա քո գրածից հետո էս թեման կարելի ա արդեն փակել։  :Wink:

----------


## Grace43

Ապրել սիրելու համար,և Նրա համար ում սիրում ես... :Smile:

----------


## Nyuton

> Շատ դուրս եկավ էս տողը, երևի ճիշտա ու հաստատ կա գոնե մեկը, ու ես պետք եմ:


Եթե կա մեկը, ում ես պետք եմ, ուրեմն ապրում եմ իրա համար: իսկ ինքն ապրումա, ինձ համար: Մենակ մարդու ապրելու նպատակը մեկնա` :Love:

----------


## Katka

:Smile: Ուղղակի ապրիր ապրելու համար և ոչ թե գոյատևելու, և թող քո կյանքը ինքնանպատակ չլինի:
Խորհուրդ. Մի փորձիր կյանքի մեջ իմաստ գտնել, դրա իմաստը անիմաստությունն է:

----------


## azat11

> Նպատակը՝ արարել։ 
> Կյանքի իմաստը մի բան ստեղծելն է՝ նոր մարդ, արվեստի գործ, բույս, միտք։ Պետք է, որ ամեն մեկը կարենա իրեն գեթ մի փոքր *արարիչ* զգալ։ 
> Ընտրիր մի նպատակ  և ողջ ուժերդ կենտրոնացրու այն իրականացնելու վրա։ Ստեղծիր մի ինչ-որ նոր բան։


Ամբողջությամբ համաձայն  եմ, բայց այն չի հակասում «երջանիկ լինել» հավաքական նպատակին: Պարզապես յուրաքանչյուր մարդ յուրովի է պատկերացնում երջանիկ լինելը: Կարծում եմ ժամանակի տվյալ պահին յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր կյանքի նպատակն է համարում այն, ինչը չի հերիքում իրեն երջանիկ լինելու համար:
Այն ընկած է շատ արևելյան տեսությունների և փիլիսոփայությունների հիմքում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է նաև յոգայի ուսմունքը, որը նույնպես տալիս է երջանկության հասնելու ողիներ: Ի դեպ արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունները հետաքրքիր թեմա կարող են լինել, Մերկուրի կսկսես?

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ամբողջությամբ համաձայն  եմ, բայց այն չի հակասում «երջանիկ լինել» հավաքական նպատակին: Պարզապես յուրաքանչյուր մարդ յուրովի է պատկերացնում երջանիկ լինելը: Կարծում եմ ժամանակի տվյալ պահին յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր կյանքի նպատակն է համարում այն, ինչը չի հերիքում իրեն երջանիկ լինելու համար:
> Այն ընկած է շատ արևելյան տեսությունների և փիլիսոփայությունների հիմքում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է նաև յոգայի ուսմունքը, որը նույնպես տալիս է երջանկության հասնելու ողիներ: Ի դեպ արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունները հետաքրքիր թեմա կարող են լինել, Մերկուրի կսկսես?


Որպես առանձին թեմա՞։Կարծում եմ իմ համար մի քիչ բարդ կլինի  :Blush:  Բայց եթե հիմքը դրվի, հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ քննարկումներին։ 
Բայց նպատակը հաճախ կարող է իր վերջնակետում միայն երջանկություն պարգևել, իսկ այն իրագործելու ուղին շատ բարդ և անգամ դժբախտացնող։ Բայց դրանից նա չի կորցնում իր իմաստը և կարևորությունը։

----------


## ihusik

> Բայց նպատակը հաճախ կարող է իր վերջնակետում միայն երջանկություն պարգևել, իսկ այն իրագործելու ուղին շատ բարդ և անգամ դժբախտացնող։ Բայց դրանից նա չի կորցնում իր իմաստը և կարևորությունը։


Իսկ այդ Ձեր ասած երջանկությանը մարդ որ հասնի թեկուզ տառապանքների միջով անցնելուց հետո այդ երջանկությունը հավերժ ու անբաժան նրա հետ է լինելու՞, որ գոնե մարդ իր ողջ կյանքի նպատակը դա ընտրի, թե՞ դա էլ մի պահ է, որ եկավ ու հետո էլի անցնելու է։ 
Ռ. Հախվերդյան - երջանկություն անցիր կողքովս դու հարատև չես... թե՞ այս տողերի հետ համամիտ չեք ու Ձեր ասածն մեկ այլ երջանկություն է... համենայն դեպս կբացատրե՞ք...

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իսկ այդ Ձեր ասած երջանկությանը մարդ որ հասնի թեկուզ տառապանքների միջով անցնելուց հետո այդ երջանկությունը հավերժ ու անբաժան նրա հետ է լինելու՞, որ գոնե մարդ իր ողջ կյանքի նպատակը դա ընտրի, թե՞ դա էլ մի պահ է, որ եկավ ու հետո էլի անցնելու է։ 
> Ռ. Հախվերդյան - երջանկություն անցիր կողքովս դու հարատև չես... թե՞ այս տողերի հետ համամիտ չեք ու Ձեր ասածն մեկ այլ երջանկություն է... համենայն դեպս կբացատրե՞ք...


Նայած մարդու համար։ Մարդ կա, որ իրեն լիովին վերջնականապես կերջանկացնի նպատակին հասնելը։ Մարդ էլ կա, որ իր մտավոր ու էմոցիոնալ զարգացման արդյունքում նոր բարձրունքների կձգտի / և սա իմ կարծիքով ավելի նորմալ է / և նոր նպատակ կդնի իր դիմաց։ Բայց այն վստահությունը քո ուժերի նկատմամբ, որը դու ստանում ես առաջին նպատակդ իրականացնելով քեզ այնքան է ոգևորում, որ նոր ճանապարհ սկսելուց դու արդեն երջանիկ ես։ Հետո էլ հենց կատարելագործվելու պրոցեսը ինքնին շատ հաճելի է, եթե ոչ երջանկացուցիչ։ Կամ էլ նպատակը պետք այնքան մեծ և կարևոր լինի, որ  հարատև երջանկություն պարգևի։ Սակայն այս դեպքում էլ վտանգ կա, որ այն չստացվի իրականացնել։ 
Ես չէի ասի, որ ողջ կյանքի համար արժե միայն մի նպատակ ընտրել, քանի որ ճիշտ ես՝ երջանկությունը հարատև չէ։ Բայց կարելի է ձգտել նոր բարձունքների։ Ի դեպ նկատի առ, որ դա պետք է լինի քո սիրած զբաղմունքը, որ հաճույքով անես և դա արդեն երջանկություն է։ 
Բայց եթե այն սկզբունքով շարժվենք, թե ավել լավ է ստաբիլ ապերջանիկ լինել, քան երբեմն երջանիկ՝ մենք չենք ձգտի երջանկության, իսկ այն երբեք օդից չի ընկնում, այն մեր ձեռքերում է և կարծում եմ մենք մեծ ցանկության դեպքում միշտ կարող ենք այն ստեղծել։ Հետո էլ մարդ կա, որ միայն իր ապրելու փաստից արդեն երջանիկ է՝ ի՞նչ վատ է որ։ Ես սիրում եմ այդպիսի մարդկանց, նրանց հետ հեշտ է շփվել և հաճելի է ժամանակ անցկացնել՝ ինչպես և ամեն երջանիկ մարդու հետ։ 
Անպայման չէ, որ քեզ ուրիշները երջանիկ ճանաչեն, կարևորը, որ դու քեզ երջանիկ զգաս՝ պատճառները կարող են լինել ամենազանազան։

----------


## Narinfinity

> Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը:Ես չեմ խոսում ոչ միյայն այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր ուղղակի հոգնել են այս կյանքից և իրենք հաճախ իրենց այս հարցն են տալիս, ոչ. սա վերաբերվում բոլորին:Չե որ վոչինչ հենց այպես չի լինում. ես դա ձեզ հավատացնում եմ:


Այո, հենց այնպես ոչինչ չի լինում և կյանքի, ապրելու նպատակը
իմ կարծիքով կայանում է նրանում, որ պետք է գույություն ունենալ և զարգանալ աշխարհ կոչվող համակարգում առկա կապերի շարունակման, զարգացման համար,
Նկատի ունեմ, որ ամեն գոյություն ունի նշանակություն և այդ նշանակությունը կարող է փոփոխություններ բերել այլոց գոյության նկատմամբ, ամենն էլ կապված են իրար այս կամ այն կերպով, մեկի գոյությունը պայմանավորում է մյուսինը և այլն...
Կարծում եմ լինելով ապհովված է այն ամենի ի հայտ գալը, ինչը կարող է միայն առաջանալ այդ նույն լինելու հետևանքով...
Արժե ապրել նրա համար, որ գոյության պայքարում քո լուման ունենաս և քեզնից հետո, քո պես այդ պայքարը շարունակող գտնես, որ այն ինֆորմացիան որ բացահայտել ես կյանքիդ ընթացքում, փոխանցես մյուսներին և այդպես շարունակվելով կյանքը կգարգանա և մի գուցե ամեն սկիզբ արդեն իր վերջը չի ունենա, կգա հավերժ գորյության հնարավորությունը, որին էլ ձգտում է ամեն ինչ այս աշխարհում...
Եվ հենց այդ սկզբի ու վերջի հաջորդականությունն է որ կարող է բերել հավերժության... :Think:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ապրել սիրելու համար,և Նրա համար ում սիրում ես...


Շատ մի՛ սիրիր՝ ատել կայ, շատ մի ատի'ր՝ սիրել կայ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կյանքը այնպիսին ա, ինչպիսին այն տեսնում ենք: Աշխարհը ինքնին ոչ լավն ա, որ վատը:
Մենք ենք արժեվորում մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը՝ մեր պատկերացումներին, ընկալումներին համապատասխան: Ապրելու պատճառները քո մեջ փնտրի՛ր, իսկ եթե չգտնես, գնա, կանգնիր որեւէ մանկապարտեզի կամ դպրոցի դռան առաջ, կամ որեւ զբոսայգում կամ պարզապես արեւածագը դիմավորի՛ր բնության գրկում..... ապրելու հազար պատճառ կգտնես:

----------


## ministr

Կյանքի իմաստը երևի կայանում է հենց կյանքը իմաստավորելու մեջ, այսինքն ամեն ոք ինքն է որոշում իր կյանքի իմաստը: Մեկը իր կյանքի իմաստը գտնում է հայրենիքի բարօրության համար իր անձը նվիրաբերելը, մյուսի համար կյանքի իմաստը ամեն գիշեր կուշտ փորով քնելն է, մեկ ուրիշի համար կյանքի իմաստը երեխաներն են:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չկա տենց բան: Հերթով գալիս, անց ենք կենում էս անցավոր աշխարհից (c):

----------


## dvgray

> Չկա տենց բան: Հերթով գալիս, անց ենք կենում էս անցավոր աշխարհից (c):


Հիմա կյանքի իմաստը "անցնելու" մե՞ջ ա թէ՞ "կանգնած" մնալու

----------


## Katka

Դու, ես, մենք ենք Կյանքի իմաստը :Smile: 

...Կյանքը քեզ շատ է սիրում և դու նրան պետք ես , քո ամեն մի ապրած վայրկյանը նրան իմաստ է պարգևում, իսկ առանց քեզ Կյանքը կորցնում է իր իմաստը, թեև իմաստի մի փոքրիկ մասնիկը, բայց ամենակարևոր մասնիկը.... 
Դու Կյանքին իմաստ ես պարգևում, իսկ քո չլինելը սարսափեցնում է Կյանքին...
..Հիշիր ու կանգնիր, հասատուն քայլերով շարժվիր առաջ...  :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Այսպես ասեմ. Կյանքի իմաստ որպես այդպիսին չկա, որ մարդ գնա ու ասենք ինչ-որ տեղից վերցնի, բերի իր մոտ ու սկսկի դրանով ապրել-վայելել: Կյանքի իմաստը յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է ստեղծում իր համար` իր հետաքրքրությունները, իր ընկերությունը, իր մտերմությունը, իր ընտանիքը, երեխան, ծնողները, եւն,` նայած ում համար ինչն է առաջնայինը:

----------


## Գուգօ

Կյանքի իմաստը ապրելնա, ապրի քանի դրա հնարավորությունը ունես :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

Կյանքը ինքնին իմաստ է, ուրիշ իմաստներ պետք չի որոնել, բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր խորացել են այս հարցի մեջ, հիմնականում ինքնասպանություն են գործել, որովհետև անհնար է գտնել իմաստի իմաստը: Ո՞րն է իմաստի իմաստը:

----------

Ariadna (26.09.2009), urartu (30.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

կյանքը ինքնին իմաստով(ներով) լի մի առեղծվածա, որը դեռ բացահայտված չի ի տարբերություն մյու առեխծվածների,Օրինակ ինչի մենք կանք, միթե առանց կյանքի գործունների չէր կարող այս մոլորակը գոյություն ունենալ, միթե մեր կյանքը ինչ-որ դրական գործոնա այս մոլորակի համար։ Սրանք բոլորը հարցեր են, որոնց պատասխանը մենք չգիտենք, չեմ էլ կարծում որ կիմանանք։

----------


## Չամիչ

ապրելը նպատակ չի կարող ունենալ, բայց իմաստ կարող է ունենալ:

 իմ կյանքը իմաստավորող ամենահզոր միջոցը երաժշտությունն է:

----------


## Կտրուկ

Կյանքի արժեքը այն է .ինչը որ արժեքավորել ենք մեր կյանքում։

----------


## Lyonik

Իսկ ես գիտեմ իմ աշխարհ  գալու նպատակը-մայրս մենակ էր ու ես նրան շատ պետք էի ,բա :Wink: իսկ հիմա ապրում եմ տղայիս համար ու դեր շատ բան ունեմ անելու :Tongue:

----------

Lion (30.09.2009), Քամի (29.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Օրինակ ես, արդեն գիտեմ, ինչի համար եմ ծնվել ու կասկած չունեմ էտ հարցում: Եթե մարդ իր տեղը չի կարողանում գտնել այս կյանքում, թող իրեն փորձի տարբեր բնագավառներում: Հենց էտ մի բնագավառներից մեկը կարող ա պատասխանի թենայի վերնագրին:

----------


## Lion

Օրինակ՝ ծեր տարիքում ծնողներիս խնամելը...

----------


## Շինարար

> Օրինակ՝ ծեր տարիքում ծնողներիս խնամելը...


Լին ջան, կներես որ այս գրառմանդ պատասխանում եմ, ուղղակի գտնում եմ, որ բաներ կան, որոնց մասին բարձրաձայնել չի կարելի:

----------


## keyboard

կյանքի իմաստը? :Think: 
Կյանքի իմաստը էնա, որ երեխադ ծնվում է, քույրը գալիս ասում է շամպայնը բացում ես ու քեֆ անում ավտոյի կապոտին սեղան ես գցում, ոչմեկի ներս չեն թողնում ուրշ պապաներ իրանց կոտորում են, բայց քո ընկերջ պապան զանգումա հիվանդանոցի գլխավոր բժշկին ու քո առաջ բոլոր դռները բացվում են, բարձրանում ես պալատ երեխայիդ տեսնում ես շորի մեջ փաթաթած տաք լույսի տակ դրած, փոքր տոտիներնել դուրսը:
Կյանքի իմաստը էնա, որ էրեխուդ առաջին ցիցո ատամիկը տեսնում ես աշխարհով մեկ ես լինում:
կյանքի իմատը էնա, որ գիշերով տուն ես գալիս երեխեդ ձայնիցդ արթնանումա ու գրկումդ քնում:
Կյանքի իմաստը էնա, որ գալիս ես տուն ու քեզ ընդեղ սպասում են....
դե մեկել վերոնշվածի նման մանր-մունր բաներ էլի

----------

Tig (30.09.2009), Սլիմ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Լին ջան, կներես որ այս գրառմանդ պատասխանում եմ, ուղղակի գտնում եմ, որ բաներ կան, որոնց մասին բարձրաձայնել չի կարելի:


Էդ էլ կա... Բայց դե հիմի... Գուցե դա օգնի որոշ մարդկանց որոշ հարցերում :Wink:

----------

Jarre (30.09.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Կյանքի իմաստը «լողալու» մեջ է։

Կյանքը նման է գետի, որի վերջում ջրվեժ է։

Ծնվելուց հետո, երբ նստում ես կյանքի նավակը, սկսում ես լողալ դանդաղ. այդպես են անցնում մանկության տարիները. անցնում են շատ դանդաղ, կարծես թե մեկ դար ապրես։

Հետո արագանում է գետի ընթացքը. սկսում ես լսել ջրվեժին մոտեցած մարդկանց՝ ծերունիներին, որոնք, ըստ վեհության, կարող են ասել ջրվեժին դանդաղ մոտենալու հնարքներն ու ճանապարհները. ասում են, կառչիր այս ծառի ճյուղից, կամ այս քարից. սակայն միեւնույն է, կամ ճյուղն է կոտրվելու վերջում, կամ էլ ձեռքդ է պլստալու սոտլիկ քարից։

Ու այդպես շարունակ լողալու ես այնքան, մինչեւ հասնեն ջրվեժին եւ ավարտես քո կյանքի լողքը կյանքի գետով։

Այդքան բան։ :Smile:  








> Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը:Ես չեմ խոսում ոչ միյայն այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր ուղղակի հոգնել են այս կյանքից և իրենք հաճախ իրենց այս հարցն են տալիս, ոչ. սա վերաբերվում բոլորին:Չե որ վոչինչ հենց այպես չի լինում. ես դա ձեզ հավատացնում եմ:

----------

Lion (01.10.2009)

----------


## Freeway

իսկ ինչի չապրել :Shok:  չէ որ եթե չապրես չես կարողանա ուրախանալ ամեն օրվա հրաշքներով: Կարողա հիմա քեզ թվա թե ես  անկապ բաներ եմ ասում, բայց եթե խորը մտածես, ու եթե փորձես աշխարհին նայել հանելով քո դեպրեսիվ ակնոցները, դու կհասկանաս, որ կյանքը հիասքանչ ա, ուղղակի մեզանից ամեն մեկը պետք ա ինքը իրա համար մշակի կյանքի նախընտրելի բանաձև ու շարժվի դրանով: 
Մի վախեցի նայել կյանքին պարզ ու մի վախեցի գտնել կյանքում էն ինչ իրականում փնտրում ես, բայց ինչից անգիտակցորեն խուսափում ես.... Միշտ ժպտա, էդ հաստատ ուժ ա տալիս :Ok:  :Smile:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Tig

Կյանքը` մեկ բառով ասած շարժում է, ու նրա իմաստը հենց այդ շարժումն է:
Հիմա եկեք բարդացնենք այս միտքը, քանի որ մենք` մարդիկ պարզ ճշմարտությունները հասկանալու համար հակում ունենք դրանք բարդացնելու:  :Smile: 
Ցանկացած նյութ թե ոգեղեն, թե ֆիզիկական, կարիք ունի շարժման: Առանց շարժման այն ոչինչ է, շարժման մեջ` ամեն ինչ: Ոգեղենի շարժման խթանիչներն են ինքնակատարելագործման, ինքնադրսևորման, ինքնաարտահայտման, ինքնաճանաչման, ինքնահաստատման կամ ինքնադեգրադացման, ինքնաոչնչացման, ինքնախեղաթյուրման, ինքնակորստի ցանկությունները, ինչպես նաև իր նախորդների հաստատման և սերունդներում շարունակման ձգտումները: Իսկ այս բոլոր ցանկություններն ու ձգտումները ոգեղենին ի կատար ածելու հնարավոություն է տալիս նաև նյութը` սովորական մատերիան: Այսինքն նյութականը և ոգեղենը փոխկապակցված են միմայանց, ու կոպիտ ասած օգնում են իրար իրենց ձգտումներն ու ցանկությունները իրականացնելու համար: Հիմա այս ամբողջի ամենահրաշալի, ամենահետաքրքիր և ամենագեղեցիկ պահի մասին… Ինչպես գիտենք ֆիզիկայից ցանկացած շարժում հիմնականում պայմանավորված է հակադիր լիցքերի փոխազդեցությամբ: Իսկ հակադիր լիցքերն առաջանում են ազատ ընտրության օրենքի արդյունքում: Մեզ բոլորին տրված է ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն, որը սակայն ունի իր պատճառահետևանքային կապի շղթան` օրենքը: Ազատ ընտրության հետևանքով առաջանում է կամ դրական կամ բացսական արդյունք, որն էլ ապահովում է շարժման ընթացքը: Իսկ ինչպե?ս է, որ մենք չենք տեսնում այդ պատճառահետևանքային կապը անհատի կյանքում: Այ այստեղ է որ ակամայից չենք կարող չընդունել որ կյանքը դա հոգնակի երևույթ է: Այսինքն ծնունդն ու մահը դա կյանքի ընթացքի մի ցիկլի ավարտ է և մյուսի սկիզբ: Ու քանի որ տիեզերքում պիտի գործի ազատ ընտրության օրենքը, այդ պատճառով էլ մենք չենք հիշում մեր նախորդ կյանքերի պատճառահետևանքային իրադարձությունները, որպիսի կյանքը լինի անկանխատեսելի և դրական կամ բացսական լինելը չպարտադրվի: Այսինքն ազատ ընտրության օրենքը չխախտվի: Թե չէ եթե մենք հիշենք, որ նախորդ կյանքում լավ բանի համար այս կյանքում ստացել ենք լավը, իսկ վատի համար վատը, ապա մենք <<պարտադրված>> կլինենք լինել լավը, դրանով իսկ կխախտվի ազատության օրենքը, որն էլ կհանգեցնի շարժման դադարին ու կյանքի իմաստազրկմանը:
Սա ընդհանուր…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր առօրեայի իմաստավորմաը, ապա մենք պիտի ուղղակի ապրենք մեր տեղին ու դերի համապատասխան, հնարավորինս իրականացնենք մեր ձգտումներն ու ցանկությունները, սիրենք կամ ատենք, աշխատենք, ստեղծենք կամ ոչնչացնենք, պահպանենք մերը կամ խլենք ուրիշինը…
Ինչևէ, իմ համար ամենակարևորը սիրենլն է: Սիրել ծնողներիդ, կողակցիդ, երեխաներիդ, աշխատել ու արարել նրանց համար, սովորեցնել քո կարողությունների չափով, հասկանալ քո տեղն ու դերը` նախ և առաջ ինքդ քեզ ճանաչելով: Սիրել աշխարհը այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ նա կա ու հնարավորինս ուրախանալ ամեն մի պահով և դիմակայել դժվարություններին:
Այսքանը: Սիրեք միմյանց և ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:  :Wink:

----------

յոգի (20.10.2009), Շինարար (02.10.2009), Սելավի (02.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Կյանքը` մեկ բառով ասած շարժում է, ու նրա իմաստը հենց այդ շարժումն է:


Էսքանին արդեն համաձայն չեմ: Կյանքը շարժումը չի՛:
*Կյանքը շարժման փոփոխությունն է: Հաճույքն էլ առաջանում է շարժման փոփոխությունից:* Շարժումը նույն արագությամբ ձանձրալի է ու կործանարար:
Ծնունդն ու մահն էլ վիճակի փոփոխություններ են, որ ըստ էության նույն բանն են: Մեկն առանց մյուսի անհնար է:

Իմ կյանքի նպատակը հաճույք ստանալն է: Ես նպատակներ չունեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Էսքանին արդեն համաձայն չեմ: Կյանքը շարժումը չի՛:
> *Կյանքը շարժման փոփոխությունն է: Հաճույքն էլ առաջանում է շարժման փոփոխությունից:* Շարժումը նույն արագությամբ ձանձրալի է ու կործանարար:
> .............


Շարժումը ինքնին փոփոխություն է… Առանց փոփոխության շարժում գոյություն չունի…
Կյանքում փոխազդեցությունները փոփոխական են ու բազմազան, այնպես որ նույն արագությամբ շարժումը երկար ժամանակ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ… :Wink:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Շարժումը ինքնին փոփոխություն է… *Առանց փոփոխության շարժում գոյություն չունի…*
> Կյանքում փոխազդեցությունները փոփոխական են ու բազմազան, այնպես որ նույն արագությամբ շարժումը երկար ժամանակ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ…


Գոյություն ունի: Իներցիայով շարժումն է: Ժամանակի ընթացքը շարժում է, բայց հնարավոր է, որ այդ ընթացքում փոփոխություններ չլինեն: Թե չէ՝ ինչու՞ ու ե՞րբ է մարդը ձանձրանում: 
Փոխազդեցությունները փոփոխական են, նույն արագությամբ էլ շարժումը *երկար* ժամանակ չի կարող գոյություն ունենեալ, բայց երկարն ու կարճն էլ հարաբերական են, մեկ է կարճն էլ հերիք է ձանձրանալու համար: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.10.2009), Tig (02.10.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Կյանքի  իմաստ կորցնել կարող է  այն մարդը, ով երբեք այն չի ունեցել կամ ունեցել է ինչ- որ  երազանք՝  իմաստի տեսքով: Ինչպիսի՞ն  են լինում իմաստները:
Կան մարդկանց երեք տիպ, որոնք ապրում են երեք ուղղությամբ: Եթե առաջինին հարցնենք, թե ինչումն է ապրելու իմաստը, նպատակը,  կպատասխանի. «Ապրում եմ էլի»: Այսինքն այդ տիպը *ապրում  է ապրելու համար*, գտնում է , որ կյանքը  ինքնին պատասխանում է բոլոր հարցերին և խնդիրը այդ տեսակի կայանում է նրանում, որ կարողանա շարունակել ապրել բնության կողմից սահմանված ժամանակի մեջ՝ աշխատելով  ձգել ապրելու հաճույքը :
Երկրորդ տարբերակը- դա *ապրելն է, որպեսզի ապրել ավելի  լավ...*  Մարդը հասկանում է, որ այն պայմանները, որոնցում  նա ապրում է, այն բարիքները, որոնք օգտագործում է բավարար չեն և աշխատում է բարելավվել իր կյանքը՝ լավ ուտել, լավ հագնվել, լավ մեքենայեվ ֆռֆռալ: Եվ  մարդը ձգտում է դրան, ստանում է կրթություն, աշխատում է :
Երրորդ տարբերակը- դա *ապրելն է, որպեսզի լինել լավը*: Մարդը, որը գնում է այս տարբերակով դժվար մտածի սուիցիդի մասին  :Jpit:  , կյանքում ոչ մի խոչընդոտ չի կարող խանգարել իրեն: Ցանկացած  պայմաններում, ցանկացած կորստի դեպքում կարող ենք  ինչ- որ բան անել, որպեսզի լինենք լավը: Իսկ օրինակ ապրել,  ավելի  լավ ապրելու համար ... եթե մարդը իր առջև նպատակ է դրել ապրել  ավելի լավ, ապա կյանքում կարող են շատ կորուստներ լինել, օրինակ կարող է մարդ մահացու  հիվանդանալ , կամ կորցնել ունեցվածքը, որը քսան տարի կուտակել է: Ստացվում է, որ ամբողջ կյանքը անիմաստ էր:
Ամբողջ աշխատանքը ունի իմաստ այն և միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ուղղված է սեփական անձի կատարելագործման համար: Այդ դեպքում ոչ մի  հիվանդություն, ոչ  մի կորուստ, նույնիսկ մահը չի կարող խանգարել մարդուն լինել լավը:  :Smile:

----------

Tig (02.10.2009), Tyler (15.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ինձ թվումա եթե դուք ապրելու մեջ իմաստ չտենաիք շուտվանից ինքնասպան եղած կեղնեիք. Այ հենց  այն ինչը չի թույլատրում ձեզ ինքնասպան եղնել ետ էլ դուք կարևորում եք կյանքում

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009), յոգի (17.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ թվումա եթե դուք ապրելու մեջ իմաստ չտենաիք շուտվանից ինքնասպան եղած կեղնեիք. Այ հենց  այն ինչը չի թույլատրում ձեզ ինքնասպան եղնել ետ էլ դուք կարևորում եք կյանքում


Ուրեմն շատ շատերի կյանքի իմաստը վախն ա, ու իրենք իրենց վախը կարևորում են:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ուրեմն շատ շատերի կյանքի իմաստը վախն ա, ու իրենք իրենց վախը կարևորում են:


Բայց ինչի հանդեպ են վախենում այ դայա կարևոր,... վախենում են կյանքը կորցնելուց, հարաիզատներին ցավ պատճառելուց, ինչու չէ դժողք չնկնելուց....

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը կամ Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ…


Իմաստը նա է, որ կատարես քո առաելությունը (նպատակը)  :Pardon:

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Agni

Կյանքի իմաստի գաղափարը էքզիստենցիալ փիլիսոփայության և հոգեբանության գլխավոր գաղափարներից է.Ըստ նրանց` մարդիկ իրենց այս հարցադրումն անում են , երբ հասնում են որոշակի հասունության և գտնվում են ինքնաիրականացման ճանափարհին. սա շատ լուրջ խնդիր է, որի պատասխանը յուրաքանչյուրն իր մեջ պետք է գտնի...Հաճախ ինձ էլ է այդ հարցը տանջում:
Բայց այս պահին օրինակ  շնորհակալ եմ կյանքից , որ ինձ հնարավորություն է տրված կյանքը ապրելու... կարողանալու զգալ մարմնիս բջիջներով աշնան շունչը, տերևների ձայնը: Էլ չեմ ասում  հարազատներիս հետ ապրելու ու միասին լինելու համար եմ շնորհակալ:Կյանքը ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ ունի իմաստ:
ԱՄԵՆԱԿԱՐևՈՐԸ ԱՉՔՈՎ ՉԵՍ ՏԵՍՆԻ,ԱՄԵՆԱԿԱՐևՈՐԸ ԶԳՈՒՄ ԵՆ....

----------

Tig (21.10.2009), Դատարկություն (21.10.2009), Շինարար (21.10.2009), Սելավի (21.10.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Ինձ վիճակված է ապրել մեկ անգամ ու կերտել մեկ կյանք, հուսով եմ՝ երջանիկ... Ես բաց չեմ թողնի այս հնարավորությունը...

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ թվումա եթե դուք ապրելու մեջ իմաստ չտենաիք շուտվանից ինքնասպան եղած կեղնեիք. Այ հենց  այն ինչը չի թույլատրում ձեզ ինքնասպան եղնել ետ էլ դուք կարևորում եք կյանքում


Ինքնասպանությունը հո մի բաժակ ջուր խմել չի՞:Եթե մարդ չի հասկանում թե ինչի համար է ստեղծված և ապրելու մեջ իմաստ չի գտնում դե իհարկե շատ հնարավոր է ձգտի մահվան,բայց հավատա դա շատ դժվար բան ա:

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009), Դատարկություն (03.11.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Իմ կարծիքով շատ լավ հարցա, կարևոր ամեն ուղղություններով: Ես այն մտքին եմ, որ կյանքի նպատակը հենց կյանքն է: Կյանքը ապրել հիմա, ոչ թե հետո: :Think:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ինքնասպանությունը հո մի բաժակ ջուր խմել չի՞:Եթե մարդ չի հասկանում թե ինչի համար է ստեղծված և ապրելու մեջ իմաստ չի գտնում դե իհարկե շատ հնարավոր է ձգտի մահվան,բայց հավատա դա շատ դժվար բան ա:


Գիտեմ Երվանդ ջան, որ շատ դժվարա, այ դրա համար էլ դեռևս ապրում ենք որովհետև էս կյանքի հետ մեզ դեռ կապող բաներ կան, իսկ էն դեպքում երբոր չհասկանանք էս կյանքի իմաստը ու ոչինչ էլ չունենանք էս կյանքին մեզ կապող, էդ դեպքում ինձ թվում է վախը հաղթահարելը էդքան էլ խնդիր չի

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Ինքնասպանությունը հո մի բաժակ ջուր խմել չի՞:Եթե մարդ չի հասկանում թե ինչի համար է ստեղծված և ապրելու մեջ իմաստ չի գտնում դե իհարկե շատ հնարավոր է ձգտի մահվան,բայց հավատա դա շատ դժվար բան ա:


Ինքնասպանությունը ամենամեծ մեղքն է ըստ Աստվածաշնչի...Ինքնասպան լինող մարդիկ, որոնց համար դառնում է կյանքը անիմաստ, ձգտում են մահվան, որքան էլ դժվար բան լինի, այն թույլ մարդկանց է բնորոշ, կամքից զուրկ մարդկանց...ահավոր է...

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Սոֆյա

Յուրաքանչյուրն իր համար է որոշում որն է իր կյանքի իմաստը: Քեզ համար իմաստով եղածը մյուսին անիմաստ  կարող է թվալ: Ապրում ենք, որ հասնենք նրան ինչի ձգտում ենք ու ինքնաբավարարված (կամ հակառակը) մեռնենք: Իսկ եթե լուրջ. հենց սկսում են միայն ինձ համար ապրել, ապրելու ցանկությունս անհետանում է:

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Այս հարցին իմ պատասխանը դեռ չեմ գտել, բայց մի բան կողքից եմ հասկացել:

Կյանքի իմաստը շրջապատի համար պետքական լինելն է: Երբ ոչնչով չես կարողանում օգտակար լինել ոչ ոքի, անիմաստ ես համարում շարունակել կյանքը:

----------

Մանուլ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Նպատակ չկա: Ու հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ա մարդ առանց նպատակ ապրի, քան թե նպատակներ հնարի:

----------

A.r.p.i. (29.04.2010), E-la Via (01.05.2010), VisTolog (26.05.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Երվանդ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

Ամեն մարդ կյանքի իր նպատակն ունի, ոչ մեկ չի կարող բացի քեզանից որոշել թե որն է քո կայնքի նպատակը, ցանկացած մարդ կյանքում ինչ որ նպատակ պետք է ունենա, թե չէ կյանքը կդառնա անիմաստ և տհաճ

----------


## Մանանա

էտ էքզիստենցիալ հարցերը միշտ էլ մարդուն տանջել են: Ես ել  էի վերջերս տենց բաներով տառապում, ու գիտեք ինչ եզրակացության եկա? որ կյանքի իմաստը արարման մեջ է: Չեք մտածել, թե ինչու են կանայք գիտության ոլորտում ավելի քիչ, քան տղամարդիկ? որովհետև կանայք բնությամբ արարիչ են ու իրենց` արարման պահանջմունքը գոնե մասամբ բավարարում են երեխա ունենալով...դու անընդհատ արարում ես, կապ չունի ինչ, կարևորը, որ այդ ամենով դու արարում ես քո կյանքը...

----------

E-la Via (01.05.2010), KiLa (29.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ամեն մարդ կյանքի իր նպատակն ունի, ոչ մեկ չի կարող բացի քեզանից որոշել թե որն է քո կայնքի նպատակը, ցանկացած մարդ կյանքում ինչ որ նպատակ պետք է ունենա, թե չէ կյանքը կդառնա անիմաստ և տհաճ


Ես էլ էի առաջ էդ մտքին, բայց վերջերս համոզվել եմ, որ մեր էդ բոլոր նպատակները իրենց հերթին անիմաստ են: Մեզ թվում է, որ մենք այս կամ այն նպատակն ունենք ու նրան հասնելը մեր առջնային խնդիրն է, բայց մեր նպատակները կարծես թե մեզ չեն ենթարկվում, այլ մենք ենք ենթարկվում իրենց, իսկ նրանք էլ իրենց հերթին ենթարկվում են ինչ-որ տրամաբանության, որի մասին շատ քիչ բան գիտենք, դրա համար էլ մեծամասնությամբ բոլորիս նպատակներն էլ միևնույն բնույթի են: Դրանք ուղղակի արդարացումներ են, որոնք թույլ են տալիս մտածել, թե մենք գիտենք մեր կյանքի իամստը, բայց իրականում դա այդպես չէ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը կամ Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ…


Օրինակ՝ շաբաթ երեկոյան բուձիլնիկ չդնելը  :Love:  :Pardon: :

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Ես էլ էի առաջ էդ մտքին, բայց վերջերս համոզվել եմ, որ մեր էդ բոլոր նպատակները իրենց հերթին անիմաստ են: Մեզ թվում է, որ մենք այս կամ այն նպատակն ունենք ու նրան հասնելը մեր առջնային խնդիրն է, բայց մեր նպատակները կարծես թե մեզ չեն ենթարկվում, այլ մենք ենք ենթարկվում իրենց, իսկ նրանք էլ իրենց հերթին ենթարկվում են ինչ-որ տրամաբանության, որի մասին շատ քիչ բան գիտենք, դրա համար էլ մեծամասնությամբ բոլորիս նպատակներն էլ միևնույն բնույթի են: Դրանք ուղղակի արդարացումներ են, որոնք թույլ են տալիս մտածել, թե մենք գիտենք մեր կյանքի իամստը, բայց իրականում դա այդպես չէ:


Հա բայց առանց այդ արդարացումենրի կայնքը անհնար է մարդ կարող է իրեն կորցնել եթե ինչ որ բանի չհավատա, ինչ որ ճանապարհ չտեսնի իր առջև, կարևոր չի մեր նպատակները ինչ բնույթ են կրում, կարևորը որ լինեն

----------

Tig (27.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Հա բայց առանց այդ արդարացումենրի կայնքը անհնար է մարդ կարող է իրեն կորցնել եթե ինչ որ բանի չհավատա, ինչ որ ճանապարհ չտեսնի իր առջև, կարևոր չի մեր նպատակները ինչ բնույթ են կրում, կարևորը որ լինեն


եթե նպատակները պետք է հորինվեն մարդու կողմից, ուղղակի լինելու համար, ապա դա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ինքնախաբեություն, որը անձամբ իմ համար զզվելի է: Դրա համար մենք ոչ թե նպատակներ պետք է դնենք մեր առաջ ու ռոբոտի նման ձգտենք հասնել դրանց, այլ պետք է փորձենք բացահայտել նոր իմաստներ, որովհետև հաստատ կգա մի պահ, որ կզգանք նման կյանքի անիմաստությունը:

----------


## Lord

> եթե նպատակները պետք է հորինվեն մարդու կողմից, ուղղակի լինելու համար, ապա դա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ինքնախաբեություն, որը անձամբ իմ համար զզվելի է: Դրա համար մենք ոչ թե նպատակներ պետք է դնենք մեր առաջ ու ռոբոտի նման ձգտենք հասնել դրանց, այլ պետք է փորձենք բացահայտել նոր իմաստներ, որովհետև հաստատ կգա մի պահ, որ կզգանք նման կյանքի անիմաստությունը:


չէ պարտադիր, դա միայն մի եղանակ է, չպետք է դադարես իմաստներ փնտրելը, բայց չես էլ կարող գտնել, ուղակի պիտի կյանքտ ապրես, այ թե ոնց կյանքտ կապրես որոշումես միայն դու:

----------


## Մանանա

> եթե նպատակները պետք է հորինվեն մարդու կողմից, ուղղակի լինելու համար, ապա դա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ինքնախաբեություն, որը անձամբ իմ համար զզվելի է: Դրա համար մենք ոչ թե նպատակներ պետք է դնենք մեր առաջ ու ռոբոտի նման ձգտենք հասնել դրանց, այլ պետք է փորձենք բացահայտել նոր իմաստներ, որովհետև հաստատ կգա մի պահ, որ կզգանք նման կյանքի անիմաստությունը:


ես քեզ շնորհավորում եմ, դու ամենաիսկական ճգնաժամի մեջ ես

----------

Gayl (27.05.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Ինձ էլ շնորհավորի:


քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում :Smile:  բայց ես լուրջ եմ ասում, ետ հրաշալիա, որովհետև շուտով այդ ամենը կվերաիմաստավորվի ու դուք կրկնակի շատ կսիրեք կյանքը :Love:

----------


## Գեա

կյանքի իսկական իմաստը կյանքի փորձն ու սեփական գենոֆոնդը անվնաս ու անփորձանք ձևով սերնդիդ փոխանցել կարողանալու մեջ է:Երբ խախտվում է այդ պրոցեսը կյանքը, կորցնում է իր իմաստը`լինի առանձին մարդ թե մի ամբողջ ազգային միավոր:Շատ ազգեր կյանքի բեմահարթակից հեռացել են հենց միայն այն պատճառով ...

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը կամ Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ…


Օրինակ՝ շատերի համար կյանքի նպատակ է ամեն ինչ ու ամենքին փնովելը  :Sad:

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010), յոգի (06.05.2010), Շինարար (02.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Թեմաի վերնագիրը տարբերվում է ձեր կատարած հարցումից դրա համար պետք է տամ երկու պատասխան :
Սա ձեր վերնագիրը
 « Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը կամ Նշեք ինձ ապրելու գեթ մի նպատակ… »

Ապրելու նպատակը տարբեր տարիքում տարբեր է լինում , դրա համար երբեմն լրիվ հուսահատված և հիասթափված անձը մի , ինչ որ փոփոխության հետևանքով նոր եռանդ և ապրելու ցանկություն է ստանում , այն կարող է լինել , սիրահարություն , նոր կարիերա , կամ ուղղակի մտածելակերպի դրամատիկ փոփոխություն :
Սա ձեր հարցը
«Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը: »
Մարդիք որևե նպատակով աշխարհ չեն կարող գալ , որովհետև այդ տարիքում երբ որ աշխարհ են գալիաս ընդունակ չեն նպատակներ ունենալու , նպատակները ձևավորվում են հետո , կյանքի ընթացքում , դրանք բազմազան են լինում , ինչպես ժողովրդական խոսքն է ասում « մարդ կա ապրում է ուտելու համար , մարդ կա ուտում է ապրելու համար » և ընդհանրապես դժվար չէ կռահել թէ տվյալ անձը այս երկու խմբից որ մեկին է պատկանում :

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Երբ երեխա էի կյանքի իմաստը  տեղավորվում էր դպրոցական արձակուրդների մեջ:
Հիմա ինձ համար կյանքի իմաստը նրա անիմաստության մեջ է:
Հիմնական նպատակս է ,ամեն օր մարդ մնալ:

----------


## Leo Negri

Մարզվել` ամեն օր, հոգեպես, մարմնով, ինտելեկտուալ, էմոցիոնալ: Մարզվել բոլոր բնագավառներում, ամեն օր նոր բան սովորել, ամեն օր նոր բան կարողանալ, ամեն օր նոր բան փորձել: 

"Եթե մեկը հարցներ ինձ, մարդկային արարածը ինչին պետքա նվիրի իր կյանքի մեծ մասը, կպատասխանեի` մարզվելուն: Մարզվիր ավելի շատ քան քնում ես:" - Մասուտացու Օյամա

----------

kyahi (06.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

Փորձում եմ  օգտակար լինել ուրիշներին, իսկ դրա համար առաջին հերթին օգտակար լինել ինքս ինձ:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Փորձում եմ  օգտակար լինել ուրիշներին, իսկ դրա համար առաջին հերթին օգտակար լինել ինքս ինձ:


իսկ դրա նպատակը՞

----------

EgoBrain (13.05.2010), VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Նպատակ չկա: Ու հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ա մարդ առանց նպատակ ապրի, քան թե նպատակներ հնարի:


Հայկ, որ նպատակներ չես ունենում, ստիպված ես լինում աշխատել նրանց համար, ովքեր դնում են էտ նպատակը:  :Tongue:

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.05.2010)

----------


## Nano2585

Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մարդ մի բանի համարա էս աշխարհ գալիս ու ինքը տարիների ընթացքումա հասկանում, թե խիա ծնվել:

----------


## Հինատա

> Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մարդ մի բանի համարա էս աշխարհ գալիս ու ինքը տարիների ընթացքումա հասկանում, թե խիա ծնվել:


Այո և այդ մի բանն էլ կոչվում է առաքելություն:
Եվ միայն կյանքի վերջում է մարդը գիտակցում իր ապրած տարիների նպատակը,առաքելությունը:

----------


## Hamo..

> Այո և այդ մի բանն էլ կոչվում է առաքելություն:
> Եվ միայն կյանքի վերջում է մարդը գիտակցում իր ապրած տարիների նպատակը,առաքելությունը:


Շատ լավ ես գրել: :Hands Up: 
Միտքս կարդացիր  :Smile:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Այո և այդ մի բանն էլ կոչվում է առաքելություն:
> Եվ միայն կյանքի վերջում է մարդը գիտակցում իր ապրած տարիների նպատակը,առաքելությունը:


Ոչինչ էլ չի գիտակցում կյանքի վերջում մարդը: Լինելով մաշված ու հյուծված թե հոգեպես և թե ֆիզիկապես, վերջում/կամ վատագույն դեպքում շատ ավելի շուտ/ գիտակցում ես, որ լրիվ անիմաստ էր գոյությունդ, դու անպետք իրի նման քարշ ես տվել գոյությունդ, մասնակցել ես հավերժ ու զզվելի գոյության կռվին, հաղթել ու պարտվել ես, բայց լրիվ անիմաստ: Մեր կյանքը նման է մեր խաղալիքների "կյանքին": Բոլորս էլ ունեցել ենք խաղալիքներ, խաղացել ենք նրանցով, հիացել, ուրախացել, նրանք երբեմն նույնիսկ մեր կյանքի մի մասն են դարձել, բայց տարիներ անց մոռացել ու դեն ենք նետել դրանց, և այն, ինչը առաջ մեզ անհրաժեշտ էր, հիմա պարզապես աղբ է: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ կյանքն է մեր հետ վարվում:

----------


## Lord

> Ոչինչ էլ չի գիտակցում կյանքի վերջում մարդը: Լինելով մաշված ու հյուծված թե հոգեպես և թե ֆիզիկապես, վերջում/կամ վատագույն դեպքում շատ ավելի շուտ/ գիտակցում ես, որ լրիվ անիմաստ էր գոյությունդ, դու անպետք իրի նման քարշ ես տվել գոյությունդ, մասնակցել ես հավերժ ու զզվելի գոյության կռվին, հաղթել ու պարտվել ես, բայց լրիվ անիմաստ: Մեր կյանքը նման է մեր խաղալիքների "կյանքին": Բոլորս էլ ունեցել ենք խաղալիքներ, խաղացել ենք նրանցով, հիացել, ուրախացել, նրանք երբեմն նույնիսկ մեր կյանքի մի մասն են դարձել, բայց տարիներ անց մոռացել ու դեն ենք նետել դրանց, և այն, ինչը առաջ մեզ անհրաժեշտ էր, հիմա պարզապես աղբ է: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ կյանքն է մեր հետ վարվում:


EgoBrain քանի տարեկան ես՞

----------


## EgoBrain

18 տարեկան եմ, բայց սա թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Իսկ ինչ տարբերություն?

----------


## Lord

> 18 տարեկան եմ, բայց սա թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Իսկ ինչ տարբերություն?


թեմայի հետ անմիջական կապ ունի, դու բաներ ես խոսում որոնց մասին պատկերացում չունես ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկը քո տարիքում կարա իմանա թե մինչև իր կյանքի վերջը իր կյանքը ոնց կդասավորվի, կիմաստավորվի թե չէ, ու ոչ էլ կարաս իմանաս թե կյանքի վերջում ինչ ես գիտակցելու, ընենց որ մի պնդի այն ինչ դու իվիճակի չես գիտակցելու

----------


## Միքո

> Ոչինչ էլ չի գիտակցում կյանքի վերջում մարդը: Լինելով մաշված ու հյուծված թե հոգեպես և թե ֆիզիկապես, վերջում/կամ վատագույն դեպքում շատ ավելի շուտ/ գիտակցում ես, որ լրիվ անիմաստ էր գոյությունդ, դու անպետք իրի նման քարշ ես տվել գոյությունդ, մասնակցել ես հավերժ ու զզվելի գոյության կռվին, հաղթել ու պարտվել ես, բայց լրիվ անիմաստ: Մեր կյանքը նման է մեր խաղալիքների "կյանքին": Բոլորս էլ ունեցել ենք խաղալիքներ, խաղացել ենք նրանցով, հիացել, ուրախացել, նրանք երբեմն նույնիսկ մեր կյանքի մի մասն են դարձել, բայց տարիներ անց մոռացել ու դեն ենք նետել դրանց, և այն, ինչը առաջ մեզ անհրաժեշտ էր, հիմա պարզապես աղբ է: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ կյանքն է մեր հետ վարվում:


ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, ինքնասպանությո՞ւն  ::}:

----------

Gayl (27.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Ոչինչ էլ չի գիտակցում կյանքի վերջում մարդը: Լինելով մաշված ու հյուծված թե հոգեպես և թե ֆիզիկապես, վերջում/կամ վատագույն դեպքում շատ ավելի շուտ/ գիտակցում ես, որ լրիվ անիմաստ էր գոյությունդ, դու անպետք իրի նման քարշ ես տվել գոյությունդ, մասնակցել ես հավերժ ու զզվելի գոյության կռվին, հաղթել ու պարտվել ես, բայց լրիվ անիմաստ: Մեր կյանքը նման է մեր խաղալիքների "կյանքին": Բոլորս էլ ունեցել ենք խաղալիքներ, խաղացել ենք նրանցով, հիացել, ուրախացել, նրանք երբեմն նույնիսկ մեր կյանքի մի մասն են դարձել, բայց տարիներ անց մոռացել ու դեն ենք նետել դրանց, և այն, ինչը առաջ մեզ անհրաժեշտ էր, հիմա պարզապես աղբ է: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ կյանքն է մեր հետ վարվում:


Ես գրում եմ այն մարդկանց համար, որոնք իրենց կյանքը զուր չեն ապրել և չեն փոշմանում իրենց ապրած տարիների համար,նրանց` ովքեր այդ տարիների ընթացքում թողել են օգտակար բաներ, որոնցով գալիք սերունդներն են կրթվել և դեռ կրթվելու են; Դրա համար մարդիկ չպետք է իրենց ապրած տարիները այնպես ապրեն, որ վերջում բան չհասկանան իրենց ապրած կյանքից;

----------


## EgoBrain

> թեմայի հետ անմիջական կապ ունի, դու բաներ ես խոսում որոնց մասին պատկերացում չունես ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկը քո տարիքում կարա իմանա թե մինչև իր կյանքի վերջը իր կյանքը ոնց կդասավորվի, կիմաստավորվի թե չէ, ու ոչ էլ կարաս իմանաս թե կյանքի վերջում ինչ ես գիտակցելու, ընենց որ մի պնդի այն ինչ դու իվիճակի չես գիտակցելու


Ցավոք սրտի առիթ ունեցել եմ տեսնել ու շփվել արդեն կյանքի վերջին հասած մարդկանց հետ ու ցավալին էն ա, որ հանդիպածս մարդկանցից և ոչ մեկը իմանալով, որ շուտով մահանալու է, չէր ափսոսում դրա համար:

----------


## kyahi

Գիտեք, որն է ամենալավը կախված մի եղեք ոչ մեկից, ապրեք ձեր կյանքը, եթե իհարկե սա է իրականում մեր իսկական կյանքը, սովորեք ձեր սխալներով ու կյանքը իմաստալից կլինի, կարևորը հասկանաս, թե դու ի՞նչ կարող ես անել ու ի՞նչ է նշանակում մենք հասարակությանը պետք չենք ու անպետք իր ենք, մենք իր չենք մենք ի տարբերություն խաղալիքների ունենք գիտակցություն ու մենք ենք տնօրինում մեր կյանքը, եթե մարդը ասում է, որ հասարակությունը թքած ունի քո վրա ու որ մենք գոյատևում ենք, դա գալիս է նրանից, որ մարդը ինքը իրեն հասարակության անդամ չի համարում, եթե փորձեք հասկանալ, որ իրականում դուք եք ձեր գլխի տերը, ապա պարզ է, որ հասարակությունը քեզ ուշադրություն չի դարձնի բոլորն էլ իրենց գործերը ունեն, բայց կարևոր է գիտակցել, որ պետք չէ լինել հասարակությունից հեռու ու լինել մելանխոլիկ, այ այս դեպքում այո՛ դա կլինի գոյատևում, որովհետև մենակ մնալը և կարծել, որ ուղղակի դա քո բնավորությունից է ապսուրդ է, մարդը ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող է լինել այն ինչ ուզում է, իսկ այդ ինքնախաբեություը հորինել են նրանք ովքեր վախենում են հետո իրենց կորցնել ինչ է թե մի երկու կոմպլեքսից ձեռփազատվեն…
կարևորը երբեք չվախենալն է ու ինքնուրույն լինելն է, եթե դրանք եղան մարդը իրեն կգտնի ու կհասկանա, որ կյանքը տրված է հաստատվելու ու վայելելու համար ոչ թե վախենալու ու բոլորից բողոքելու…

----------

Ժունդիայի (17.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Ցավոք սրտի առիթ ունեցել եմ տեսնել ու շփվել արդեն կյանքի վերջին հասած մարդկանց հետ ու ցավալին էն ա, որ հանդիպածս մարդկանցից և ոչ մեկը իմանալով, որ շուտով մահանալու է, չէր ափսոսում դրա համար:


Էն փաստը որ մարդը մահվան շեմին չի ափսոսում, դա նրանից չի որ կյանքը վատ բանա դրա համար, ընդհակառակը մարդ իր կյանքը հիանալի ձևով ապրելով ու գիտակցելով իր բոլոր արածնելը հանգիստ գնում է:

----------

kyahi (17.05.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

> Ես գրում եմ այն մարդկանց համար, որոնք իրենց կյանքը զուր չեն ապրել և չեն փոշմանում իրենց ապրած տարիների համար,նրանց` ովքեր այդ տարիների ընթացքում թողել են օգտակար բաներ, որոնցով գալիք սերունդներն են կրթվել և դեռ կրթվելու են; Դրա համար մարդիկ չպետք է իրենց ապրած տարիները այնպես ապրեն, որ վերջում բան չհասկանան իրենց ապրած կյանքից;


 Նորից ու նորից մտքերս ես կարդում :Smile:

----------

Meme (14.06.2010)

----------


## Reh32

Ես  ճիշտն  ասած  երբեք  չեմ համարձակվել  մտածել  կյանքի  իմաստի  մասին,  երևի  վախեցել  եմ,  որ  պատասխանը  կգտնեմ. Ու առանց  մտածելու  էլ  մի  օր   գտա. Ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  ա  իմաստ միմաստ  չկա. Ապրիր  հայավարի`  նայիր  հարևանիտ  ու  կհասկանաս  թե  ինչքան  իմաստ  կա  քո  ապրելու  մեջ, կհասկանաս  որ  ամբողջ  հոգով  սկսում  ես  ատել  իրան,  կհասկանաս  որ  ինքը  քեզանից  մի  քիչ  լավն ա,կհասկանաս որ  ամեն  օր նեռվերտ  հանում  ա, կհասկանաս,  որ  դու  էլ  ես  ուզում  իրա  մեքենայից,  շորից  կամ  մասնագիտությունից, կհասկանաս որ  դու  էլ  իրան  ես նեռվայնացնում. ու  տենց  ամեն  ինչ  շատ  վատա. կհասկանաս որ  ուզում  ես  թարս  նայես,  ուզում  ես բռնես գլուխը  ջարդես, ուզում  ես  որ  ինստիտուտից  դուրս  մնա, ուզում  ես իրա  ինադու  մյուս  հարևանիտ  հետ  լավ  լինես, որին  ասենք  ինքը  չի  սիում, ուզում  ես  բանբասես  իրանից.ու  սենց  լիքը.
կյանքիս  իմաստը  հարևանս  ա. հիմա  էլ  հարևանիս  եմ  ուզում.
Հ.Գ. եթե  հարցտ  պատասխան  չունի, ուրեմն  հարցտ  սխալա.

----------

My World My Space (26.05.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մի իմաստուն //արմատներով  կորեացի  :LOL: // հնդիկ ասում էր. «Եթե մարդը սկսում է մտածել կյանքի իմաստի մասին, ուրեմն ինքը հիվանդ ա»:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.06.2010), Gayl (14.06.2010), matlev (14.06.2010), Meme (14.06.2010), Tig (14.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (14.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.06.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց հավիտենական կյանքի համար, կյանքը փորձադաշտն է ինչպես անցնես փորձաշրջանը համապատասխան տեղում կհայտնվես հավիտենական կյանքում:

----------


## ivy

Վ. Ֆրանկլը ասում էր. «Հարցրեք ինքդներդ ձեզ, թե ինչու ինքնասպանություն չեք գործում, ու դրանով կպատասխանեք _որն է կյանքի իմաստը_ հարցին»:

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2010), VisTolog (14.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.06.2010), Ներսես_AM (14.06.2010), Ուլուանա (15.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

այս հարցին ինքտ պիտի պատասխանը գտնես քո մեջ, ցանկացած մարդ անհատականություն է, բոլորը իր պրոբլեմներրը ունեն, ամեն մեկն էլ իր կյանքի իմաստը ունի, ուղակի չպետք է հուսահատության գիրկը ընկնես ու ինչքան կարող ես պիտի դրական տրամադրված լինես

----------


## Chuk

> Վ. Ֆրանկլը ասում էր. «Հարցրեք ինքդներդ ձեզ, թե ինչու ինքնասպանություն չեք գործում, ու դրանով կպատասխանեք _որն է կյանքի իմաստը_ հարցին»:


Իսկ գուցե կյանքի իմաստը մի օր ինքնասպան լինելու մե՞ջ է: Համենայն դեպս այս պնդումը այդ մի հնարավորությունը բացառում է  :Smile:

----------


## Lord

> Վ. Ֆրանկլը ասում էր. «Հարցրեք ինքդներդ ձեզ, թե ինչու ինքնասպանություն չեք գործում, ու դրանով կպատասխանեք _որն է կյանքի իմաստը_ հարցին»:


ուրեմն նա պարզապես հիմար է եղել, նա տեսել է միայն կյանքի սև ու սպիտակ կողմեր, իսկ կյանքը հիմնականում բաղկացած է մոխրագույնի երանգներից, եթե կյանքի տվյալ ժամանակատվածը անիմաստ է թվում, դա չի նշանակում որ դա կյանքի ավարտն է և այն չի փոխվելու դեպի լավը, պետք է գնահատել կյանքի ցանկացած ակնթարթ

----------


## Դարք

եթե նույնիսկ դու կարծում ես ապրել չարժի և այս կյաքում դու ոչինչ չես գտնում իմաստավորող քո կյանքը, ապա միշտ հի՛շեր, որ կան ծնողներ, որոնք քեզ սիրում են և դու նրանց ուրախությունն ես, կան մարդիկ, որոնք հետաքրքրված են քո անձով և դու դեռ միգուցե այդ մասին չգիտես, կան մարդիկ որոնք քեզ սիրում են, եթե դու կարծում ես որ ամեն ինչ շատ վատ է,ապա դրանից ավելի վատ էլ չի կարող լինել...ամեն ինչ քեզնից է գալիս. դու էս քո կյանքը իմաստավորողը այլ ոչ թե ուրիշներից պետքա բողոքես, որ քո կյանքը իմաստ չունի, տեսնում ես այս թեմայում արդեն 280 գրառում է կատարվել. նշանակում է որ շատերը հետաքրքրված են քո անձով, միթե սա քեզ չի ասում , որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք հետաքրքրված են քեզնով և ցանկանում են քո խնդիրներին լուծում տալ

----------


## ivy

> ուրեմն նա պարզապես հիմար է եղել, նա տեսել է միայն կյանքի սև ու սպիտակ կողմեր, իսկ կյանքը հիմնականում բաղկացած է մոխրագույնի երանգներից, եթե կյանքի տվյալ ժամանակատվածը անիմաստ է թվում, դա չի նշանակում որ դա կյանքի ավարտն է և այն չի փոխվելու դեպի լավը, պետք է գնահատել կյանքի ցանկացած ակնթարթ


Ինձ թվում է՝ չես հասկացել նախադասությունը:

----------


## Lord

> Ինձ թվում է՝ չես հասկացել նախադասությունը:


չէ, լավ էլ հասկացել եմ, դու ինձ չես հասկացել

----------


## ivy

> չէ, լավ էլ հասկացել եմ, դու ինձ չես հասկացել


Դե ուրեմն Ֆրանկլին հիմար ես անվանել՝ հասկանալով, թե ինչ նկատի ուներ: Ավելի վատ...

----------


## Chuk

Այվի ջան, ես Լորդի սահմանման հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց Ֆրանկլը ինչքան էլ որ խելոք մարդ լիներ, այս միտքը շատ, մեղմ ասած, թույլ կողմեր ունի, ինչքան էլ որ արտաքուստ թվա գեղեցիկ ու խորիմաստ  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Դարք (15.06.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ես Լորդի սահմանման հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց Ֆրանկլը ինչքան էլ որ խելոք մարդ լիներ, այս միտքը շատ, մեղմ ասած, թույլ կողմեր ունի, ինչքան էլ որ արտաքուստ թվա գեղեցիկ ու խորիմաստ


Դու դրել, տրամաբանական վերլուծություն ես անում՝ թույլ ու ուժեղ կողմեր փնտրելով, բայց մեջը շատ պարզ միքտ է ընդամենը...
Ու Ֆրանկլը հոյակապ գիրք է գրել կյանքի իմաստի մասին՝ "Человек в поисках смысла", անկապ մի միտք չի, որ սիրուն ասել ու գնացել է: 
Ինքը մեկն է, ով ապրել ու գոյատևել է նացիստական կոնցետրացիոն ճամբարում՝ ամեն օր իր ապրելու իմաստը փնտրելով և դիմակայելով:  
Եթե անգամ իր գրքերը չէ, մենակ իր կենսագրականը կարդալը հերիք է, որ մարդ իմաստնանա...

Ինքը գիտի՝ ինչ է ասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու դրել, տրամաբանական վերլուծություն ես անում՝ թույլ ու ուժեղ կողմեր փնտրելով, բայց մեջը շատ պարզ միքտ է ընդամենը...
> Ու Ֆրանկլը հոյակապ գիրք է գրել կյանքի իմաստի մասին՝ "Человек в поисках смысла", անկապ մի միտք չի, որ սիրուն ասել ու գնացել է: 
> Ինքը մեկն է, ով ապրել ու գոյատևել է նացիստական կոնցետրացիոն ճամբարում՝ ամեն օր իր ապրելու իմաստը փնտրելով և դիմակայելով:  
> Եթե անգամ իր գրքերը չէ, մենակ իր կենսագրականը կարդալը հերիք է, որ մարդ իմաստնանա...
> 
> Ինքը գիտի՝ ինչ է ասում:


Այվի ջան, ես Ֆրանկլին բնավ «հողին չեմ հավասարացրել», կասկածի տակ չեմ դրել իրա իմաստնությունը, խելքը, խորաթափանցությունը: 
Բայց չնայած դրան այս միտքը անիմաստ միտք եմ համարում  :Smile: 
Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ որևէ ՄԵԾԻ, ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ամեն մի խոսքով հիանալ ու առանց վերլուծելու «հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել» պետք չի, սխալ է:

----------


## ivy

> Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ որևէ ՄԵԾԻ, ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ամեն մի խոսքով հիանալ ու առանց վերլուծելու «հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել» պետք չի, սխալ է:


Ես որ հաստատ մեծություններով հիացողների ու նրանց ասածները հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունողերին դասին չեմ պատկանում... 
Ուղղակի միքտը դուր է գալիս, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով աշխատող բանաձև է: Առնվազն ինձ համար:
Այլապես չէի մտապահի առավել քան տասներկու տարի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի միքտը դուր է գալիս, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով աշխատող բանաձև է: *Առնվազն ինձ համար:*


Թավով ընգծված հատվածը ինձ բավարարում է, այդ ճշգրտությամբ պնդումը ճիշտ է:
Իսկապես շատերի կյանքի իմաստը կարելի է բանաձևել այդ պնդումով:
Շատերի, բայց ոչ բոլորի: Այսքանը ֆիքսելուց հետո ես այլևս առարկություն չունեմ այդ նախադասության նկատմամբ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (15.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Վ. Ֆրանկլը ասում էր. «Հարցրեք ինքդներդ ձեզ, թե ինչու ինքնասպանություն չեք գործում, ու դրանով կպատասխանեք _որն է կյանքի իմաստը_ հարցին»:


 Դուրս ա գալիս որ եթե ոչ մի բան չկա հանուն որի կարող ես ապրել, բայց ուղղակի վախենում ես, էտքան ռիսկ չունես որ քեզ կյանքից զրկես, քո կյանքի իմաստը վախն ա :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

> Դուրս ա գալիս որ եթե ոչ մի բան չկա հանուն որի կարող ես ապրել, բայց ուղղակի վախենում ես, էտքան ռիսկ չունես որ քեզ կյանքից զրկես, քո կյանքի իմաստը վախն ա


Կամ կյանքին քեզ միակ կապողը...

----------

EgoBrain (15.06.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ամեն դեպքում արժի ապրել: Պետք է ապրես, որ լացես ու ժպտաս, տխրես ու ուրախությունից ուղղակի փորդ բռնելու չափ ծիծաղես, տեսնես դժբախտություն, որ երջանկության պահերը կարողանաս բռնել ու գնահատել, քեզ նվաստացնեն, որ այդ պահին ինքդ քեզ վերագտնես ու հասկանաս,սովորես քեզ պաշտպանել, քեզ դավաճանեն, որ նոր նվիրված մարդկանց հանդիպես.... էս ամենը միայն տեսնելու, մաշկիդ վրա զգալու համար արժե ապրել  :Wink:

----------

Lord (24.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (25.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Երբ նստած են 45-50 տարեկան  մարդիկ (մահապարտներ) և 14 տարեկան ես և զրուցում ենք ինչպես հավասարը հավասարի և երբ վերջում այդ մարդկանցից մեկը հայրիկիս ասում է, որ դեռ հայրս շատ բան ունի իր աղջիկներից սովորելու, արժեր ապրել գեթ այդ արտահայտությունը լսելու համար:

----------

Lord (28.06.2010), Անահիտ (28.06.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ամեն դեպքում արժի ապրել: Պետք է ապրես, որ լացես ու ժպտաս, տխրես ու ուրախությունից ուղղակի փորդ բռնելու չափ ծիծաղես, տեսնես դժբախտություն, որ երջանկության պահերը կարողանաս բռնել ու գնահատել, քեզ նվաստացնեն, որ այդ պահին ինքդ քեզ վերագտնես ու հասկանաս,սովորես քեզ պաշտպանել, քեզ դավաճանեն, որ նոր նվիրված մարդկանց հանդիպես.... էս ամենը միայն տեսնելու, մաշկիդ վրա զգալու համար արժե ապրել


Եթե նկատեցիր, անըբդհատ նշել ես քեզ բառը, իսկ էստեղ հարց է ծագում. ինչիդ է պետք էդ ամենը? 
Էս թեման կարդալուց հիշում եմ էն իրավիճակները, երբ որ դպրոցում դասս սովորած չէի լինում, ուսուցիչը հարց էր տալիս, իսկ ես էստեղից-էնտեղից կառչելով տակից դուրս էի գալիս` հարցին, ըստ էության, սպառիչ պատասխան չտալով:

----------

VisTolog (28.06.2010), Անահիտ (28.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Եթե նկատեցիր, անըբդհատ նշել ես քեզ բառը, իսկ էստեղ հարց է ծագում. ինչիդ է պետք էդ ամենը? 
> Էս թեման կարդալուց հիշում եմ էն իրավիճակները, երբ որ դպրոցում դասս սովորած չէի լինում, ուսուցիչը հարց էր տալիս, իսկ ես էստեղից-էնտեղից կառչելով տակից դուրս էի գալիս` հարցին, ըստ էության, սպառիչ պատասխան չտալով:


մի ուսանող է մոտենում փիլիսոփային ու ասում «երբեմն ինձ թվում է, որ ես գոյություն չունեմ», փիլիսոփան ասում է «ո՞ւմ է թվում», ուսանողը գլուխը կախ հեռանում է
այդ կարգի պարադոքսի կհանգեցնի նաև «Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը» հարցադրումը

----------

EgoBrain (28.06.2010), Tig (28.06.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Եթե նկատեցիր, անըբդհատ նշել ես քեզ բառը, իսկ էստեղ հարց է ծագում. ինչիդ է պետք էդ ամենը? 
> Էս թեման կարդալուց հիշում եմ էն իրավիճակները, երբ որ դպրոցում դասս սովորած չէի լինում, ուսուցիչը հարց էր տալիս, իսկ ես էստեղից-էնտեղից կառչելով տակից դուրս էի գալիս` հարցին, ըստ էության, սպառիչ պատասխան չտալով:


Չգիտեմ քեզ համար սպառիչ էր, թե ոչ, բայց ես չէի էլ փորձել սպառիչ ինչ-որ  պատասխան տալ: Ես իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտել ու դեսից-դենից վերցրած խոսքեր չէին հաստատ:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Չգիտեմ քեզ համար սպառիչ էր, թե ոչ, բայց ես չէի էլ փորձել սպառիչ ինչ-որ  պատասխան տալ: Ես իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտել ու դեսից-դենից վերցրած խոսքեր չէին հաստատ:


Էգո Բրեյնը նկատի ուներ, որ հարցն է սխալ ու ստիպում է պատասխան փնտրել․․ բայց այս հարցը պատասխան չունի

----------

EgoBrain (28.06.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Բարեվ <<Դար ակումբի>> բոլոր անդամներին,, կարդալով ձեր գրառումները տարբեր թեմաներից շատ բան քաղեցի յուրաքանչյուրիդ արտահայտաց մտքից...Ինչ վերաբերում է այս թեմային,, պետք է ասեմ, որ ներկա պահին ես ապրելու ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում,անգամ իմաստ բառը մի տեսակ անիմաստ է :Xeloq: ,,, իսկ նպատակներ դնել չեմ սիրում... :Sad:

----------


## avikavet1

Պտի կյանք ըլնի, որ իմաստ էլ ունենա: Էս կյանք չի :Dance:

----------


## VisTolog

> Պտի կյանք ըլնի, որ իմաստ էլ ունենա: Էս կյանք չի


Կյանք չի, դրա համա՞ր ես պարում: :Smile: 

Բա ի՞նչա: :Think:

----------


## avikavet1

> Կյանք չի, դրա համա՞ր ես պարում:
> 
> Բա ի՞նչա:


 Սմայլիկը ուղակի դրեցի,իսկ կյանք չի նրա համար, որովհետև անիմաստ ապրում ենք:

----------


## VisTolog

> Սմայլիկը ուղակի դրեցի,իսկ կյանք չի նրա համար, որովհետև անիմաստ ապրում ենք:


էդ դեպքում խի՞ ես ապրում:

----------


## Հինատա

> Բարեվ <<Դար ակումբի>> բոլոր անդամներին,, կարդալով ձեր գրառումները տարբեր թեմաներից շատ բան քաղեցի յուրաքանչյուրիդ արտահայտաց մտքից...Ինչ վերաբերում է այս թեմային,, պետք է ասեմ, որ ներկա պահին ես ապրելու ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում,անգամ իմաստ բառը մի տեսակ անիմաստ է,,, իսկ նպատակներ դնել չեմ սիրում...


Եթե ձեր մտածելակերպով շարժվենք, ապա ձեր գրածն էլ էր անիմաստ: :Smile:

----------

Lord (28.06.2010), Monk (28.06.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> էդ դեպքում խի՞ ես ապրում:


 Բա ինչ անեմ հո ինձ չեմ խփելու, :Stop:  ասածս էնա, որ անիմաստ ենք ապրում: :Goblin:  Չնայած էս երկրումա անիմաստ ապրել,մարդիք ուրիշ երկրներում կայֆավատ են ըլնում: Արդեն ոնցոր քաղաքականությունից եմ խոսում, ետ վտանգավորա վտանգավոր:

----------

terev (15.09.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Բարեվ <<Դար ակումբի>> բոլոր անդամներին,, կարդալով ձեր գրառումները տարբեր թեմաներից շատ բան քաղեցի յուրաքանչյուրիդ արտահայտաց մտքից...Ինչ վերաբերում է այս թեմային,, պետք է ասեմ, որ ներկա պահին ես ապրելու ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում,անգամ իմաստ բառը մի տեսակ անիմաստ է,,, իսկ նպատակներ դնել չեմ սիրում...


 Կարդալու իմաստն էլ, հենց շատ բան քաղելն էր գրառումներից, նենց որ մի իմաստով բան արդեն կա քո կյանքում:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.06.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Եթե ձեր մտածելակերպով շարժվենք, ապա ձեր գրածն էլ էր անիմաստ:


Բա :Yes:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Կյանքը իմաստ չունի ցավոք,այդ իմաստը մենք ենք հորինում ու ցանկացած պահին կարող ենք այն փոխել: :Think:

----------

Inna (11.09.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Կյանքը իմաստ չունի ցավոք,այդ իմաստը մենք ենք հորինում ու ցանկացած պահին կարող ենք այն փոխել:


 Ճիշտ ես: :Read:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (28.06.2010), Quyr Qery (29.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Եվ ընդհանրապես մենք ենք մեր կյանքը ստեղծում, իր դժվարություններով և իմաստով հանդերձ: Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի:Մեզ տրված է սկիզբ և վերջ, մնացածը մենք պետք է  լցնենք, զարգացնենք, այսինքն իմաստավորենք:

----------

Lord (28.06.2010), Tig (28.06.2010), Անահիտ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հենց նոր մի գիրք էի կարդում ,ավարտեցի..."Մարդկային ստրկություն"... Էնտեղ ասվում էր, որ կյանքը նման ե պարսկական գորգի... մենք հենց այդ գորգի նման գործում ենք մեր կյանքը,,, իսկ թե ինչ նախշերով ու գույներով մենք ինքներս ենք ընտրում... և հենց այդ նախշերն ու գույներն էլ մեր կյանքի իմաստն են` ընտրված մեր ձեռքերով...



> Կարդալու իմաստն էլ, հենց շատ բան քաղելն էր գրառումներից, նենց որ մի իմաստով բան արդեն կա քո կյանքում:


 համամիտ եմ... :Blush:

----------

Lord (28.06.2010)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Ապրելու համար իմաստ չկա, կյանքը փուջ է ու անիմաստ:

----------

Freeman (27.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.05.2011)

----------


## Միքո

> Ապրելու համար իմաստ չկա, կյանքը փուջ է ու անիմաստ:


Ամեն  ::}:

----------

Gayl (09.09.2010), VisTolog (27.08.2010), Մանուլ (09.09.2010)

----------


## Lord

Աղջիկներ, խմիչք և լիքը խոտ

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Իսկ միգուցե չարժե ժամանակ ծախսել այս հարցի պատասխանը գտնելու համար: Պարզապես պետք է ապրել գեղեցիկ  ու ազնիվ կյանքով և դրանից հաճույք ստանալ...

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչու՞ ենք գնում դպրոց, ո՞րնա իմաստը - սովորելը:

Ինչու՞ ենք ապրում, ո՞րն է իմաստը - ապրում ենք, որ սովորենք:

----------

Skeptic (16.09.2010), Tig (10.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը:Ես չեմ խոսում ոչ միյայն այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր ուղղակի հոգնել են այս կյանքից և իրենք հաճախ իրենց այս հարցն են տալիս, ոչ. սա վերաբերվում բոլորին:Չե որ վոչինչ հենց այպես չի լինում. ես դա ձեզ հավատացնում եմ:


Այո,ես անձամբ տվել եմ և կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ այս հարցը գոնե մի անգամ իրենց տված կլինեն:Էս հարցով մենք փորձում ենք գտնել մեր նպատակները ավելի հասկանալ մեր կյանքի իմաստը իմիջայլոց շատ կարևոր հարց է: Իսկ այն մարդիկ որոնք ներկա դրությամբ ասում են կյանքս էլ ոչ մի իմաստ չունի անիմաստ ապրում ենք մի գուցե դուք ինչ որ խնդիրներ ունեք փորձեք էդ խնդիրները գոնե մի քանի վայրկյանով մի կողմ դնել և շատ հնարավոր է որ դուք գտնեք ձեր ապրլեու նպատակները և ձեր կյանքի իմաստը:

----------


## Sonatina

Դե եթե հավատանք նրան,որ բոլորս ինչ որ միսսիա կատարելու նպատակով ենք լույս աշխարհ եկել,ապա իրոք ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի լինում... :Rolleyes:

----------

ՆանՍ (15.09.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

կյանքի իմաստը ապրելն է,իսկ թե ոնց ապրել,թող յուրաքանչյուրը  ինքը որոշի

----------

CactuSoul (16.09.2010), Skeptic (16.09.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

միշտ ասել եմ, որ կյանքի իմաստը արարելնա, ու կարծում եմ չիշտա, բայց վերջերս մի հատ էլ միտք եկավ- բա ինչի համար ենք արարում??? այ սա արդեն ուիշ հարց է...

----------


## Firegirl777

Ապրելու իմաստը այն է, որ ինչ-որ բանի հասնես, ու էնպես, որ քո հետքը թողնես, որ բարի հիշեն քեզ

----------


## ԳագոՋան

[QUOTE=Մանանա;2092450]բա ինչի համար ենք արարում??[
ԱՊրԵԼու

----------

Skeptic (16.09.2010), Մանանա (16.09.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Ինձ թվըմ ա, ապրըմ ենկ ուտելու մեկ ել ել չասեմ ընչի հմար  :Blush:

----------

Ռուֆուս (16.09.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Մարդն ըստ էության ոչինչ է. նրա միակ առաքելությունը սերունդ տալն է, այսինքն`կյանքի շարունակությունը, այլապես ինչո՞ւ ենք  մենք բնազդաբար վախենում ասենք 3000 թվականին սպասվող աշխարհի վերջի մասի լուրերերից....

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.12.2010)

----------


## Sonatina

> Մարդն ըստ էության ոչինչ է. նրա միակ առաքելությունը սերունդ տալն է, այսինքն`կյանքի շարունակությունը, այլապես ինչո՞ւ ենք  մենք բնազդաբար վախենում ասենք 3000 թվականին սպասվող աշխարհի վերջի մասի լուրերերից....


 Չհասկացա,այսինքն սերունդը չապահովելու խնդրի մասին է խոսքը? :Unsure:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Կյանքի  իմաստը՝  ապրածդ տարիների  ընթացքում   հասկանալ  կարողանալն է, թե ինչի՞ համար ես ծնվել :Smile:

----------

Inna (16.09.2010), Jarre (18.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

Ապրել,ապրել,ապրել... :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

Շատ մարդկանց համար ապրելն անիմաստ է թվում,որոշ մարդկանց համար շատ իմաստավոր ու կարևոր...
Այս տարիների ընթացքում ես մի բան եմ հասկացել,որ մարդիկ ծնվում են չիմանալով,թե ի՞նչ են ուզում և մահանում են այդպես էլ չիմանալով... :Dntknw: 
Կյանքը հիասքանչ պարգև է այս աշխարհում,որ տվել է մեզ Աստված...
Տվել է ապրելու,հասկանալու շատ կարևոր բաներ... :Rolleyes: 
Ի՞նչ է պետք մարդուն ուրախ ու երջանիկ լինելու համար,շատ փոքրիկ ,բայց` մեծ բաներ...
Իսկ դրանք ստեղծելու համար մեզ շատ ժամանակ է հարկավոր ` ամբողջ մի կյանք...
Եվ այդպես էլ անցնում են օրերը,չհասկանալով թե ինչպես անցան...
Որտեղի՞ց էին եկել,և ու՞ր են գնում... :Dntknw: 
Մարդի՛կ, ապրե՛ք կյանքը,վայելե՛ք,ժպտացե՛ք,զվարճացե՛ք,սիրե՛ք,սիրվե՛ք,եղե՛ք միշտ ուրախ...
-Շնորհակալությու՛ն, Աստվա՛ծ,որ տվել ես ինձ կյանք... :Rolleyes:  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մարդն ըստ էության ոչինչ է. նրա միակ առաքելությունը սերունդ տալն է, այսինքն`կյանքի շարունակությունը, այլապես ինչո՞ւ ենք  մենք բնազդաբար վախենում ասենք 3000 թվականին սպասվող աշխարհի վերջի մասի լուրերերից....


Այսինքն, քանի որ 2000 թվականին սպասվող "աշխարհի վերջը" տեղի չունեցավ, մենք վերանայեցինք այն և որոշեցինք սպասել նրան հիմա էլ մի 1000 տարի հետո՞... Վատ որոշում չէ, իհարկե, մի 1000 տարի էլ ապրել առանց պրոբլեմ: Բայց, միգուցե ճշմարտությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ուղղակի փոխվե՞ց Աստծո ծրագիրը, որ Աստված այդ  "աշխարհի վերջը" չեղյա՞լ հայտարարեց: Եվ կարելի է արդեն հանգիստ ապրել ոչ միայն հազար, այլ միլիոնավոր տարինե՞ր: Ես առաջարկումեմ վայելել դա  - վայելե՛ք:

Հա, մարդու մասին: Մարդը` դա այն "ոչինչն" է, որն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ: Իզուր չեն դեռ Պյութագորասից և Պլատոնից սկսած, բոլորը մարդուն միկրոկոսմ անվանել, այսինքն` տիզերքի փոքրացված նմանակը:
Իսկ ի՞նչ է տիեզերքը, եթե ոչ... Աստված:
Եվ ստացվում է, որ մարդն էլ, չնայած փոքր, բայց և այնպես, Աստված է:
Մարդ - Աստված:
Միկրոկոսմ - Մակրոկոսմ:
Ոչինչ - Ամեն Ինչ:

Պատկերացրեք, որ նույնիսկ Աստված` այդ Մակրոկոսմը, այդ Ամեն Ինչը, նույնպես կարիք ուներ ճանաչելու Ինքն Իրեն: Հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ ասել է այդ Ամեն Ինչ Լինելը:
 Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ճանաչել, եթե ոչ փորձով: 

Բայց չէ՞ որ փորձը կարող է միայն շոշափելի լինել, այսինքն` առարկայացած, այսինքն` ֆիզիկական: 
Ստացվում է, որ Իրեն ճանաչելու համար Աստված պետք է *ֆիզիկականանար*: Եվ Նա հենց այդ էլ արեց. ֆիզիկականացավ` մարդու մեջ: Ինչպես մեր Սուրբ Գրիքոր Տաթևացին է ասում. "Աստված բազմացավ մեր մեջ, որպեսզի Իրենով զմայլվի":
Այդպես ծնունդ առավ կյանքը` Աստծո ֆիզիկական վիճակի մեջ գտնվելու ժամանակահատվածը:

ՈՒրեմն, ինքնստինքյան, վերջապես, մոտենում ենք բուն հարցին. *ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը*:

Ստացվում է, որ կյանքի իմաստը` *դա Աստծո Ինքն Իրեն  ճանաչման պրոցեսն է*:

----------


## My World My Space

> Մարդն ըստ էության ոչինչ է. նրա միակ առաքելությունը սերունդ տալն է, այսինքն`կյանքի շարունակությունը, այլապես ինչո՞ւ ենք  մենք բնազդաբար վախենում ասենք 3000 թվականին սպասվող աշխարհի վերջի մասի լուրերերից....






> Այսինքն, քանի որ 2000 թվականին սպասվող "աշխարհի վերջը" տեղի չունեցավ, մենք վերանայեցինք այն և որոշեցինք սպասել նրան հիմա էլ մի 1000 տարի հետո՞... Վատ որոշում չէ, իհարկե, մի 1000 տարի էլ ապրել առանց պրոբլեմ: Բայց, միգուցե ճշմարտությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ուղղակի փոխվե՞ց Աստծո ծրագիրը, որ Աստված այդ  "աշխարհի վերջը" չեղյա՞լ հայտարարեց: Եվ կարելի է արդեն հանգիստ ապրել ոչ միայն հազար, այլ միլիոնավոր տարինե՞ր: Ես առաջարկումեմ վայելել դա  - վայելե՛ք:
> 
> Հա, մարդու մասին: Մարդը` դա այն "ոչինչն" է, որն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ: Իզուր չեն դեռ Պյութագորասից և Պլատոնից սկսած, բոլորը մարդուն միկրոկոսմ անվանել, այսինքն` տիզերքի փոքրացված նմանակը:
> Իսկ ի՞նչ է տիեզերքը, եթե ոչ... Աստված:
> Եվ ստացվում է, որ մարդն էլ, չնայած փոքր, բայց և այնպես, Աստված է:
> Մարդ - Աստված:
> Միկրոկոսմ - Մակրոկոսմ:
> Ոչինչ - Ամեն Ինչ:
> 
> ...


Լսեք, հարգելիս, ձեր մոտ ես ոնց հասկանում եմ արհեստ ա մարդկանց գրածներն անհարմար ձևերով շուռ տալը: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե էստեղ "ծիտիկ-ծիտիկ մոտ արի"-ն գրեի, նույն հաջողությամբ կապելու էիք աստվածային ծրագրերի հետ:

Եվ հետո աստվածային ծրագրերի մասին կանխատեսումներդ խնդրում եմ սահմանափակես մի թեմայում, թե չէ ով, որտեղ ինչ գրում ա, սարքում ես արարչագործությանը նվիրված քո գրառումների հիմնավորում....

Հատուկ քեզ համար...




> ՔԱՐՈԶԻՉԸ
>  
> _Ճշմարտություն եմ ծախում.... սարքովի՜....._
> *Պ. Սևակ
> 
> *Լսո՞ւմ ես  այս խուլ ու բութ աղմուկը,
> Դա՛րն է աղմկում, շառաչում վայրագ,
> Դա՛րն է ծառս եղել մարդկության գլխին,
> Իսկ դու մաշում ես դեռ քո տաղտուկը,
> ...

----------

Chilly (22.09.2010), Inna (23.09.2010), prof-de-Francais (23.09.2010), Tig (20.09.2010), Արևածագ (21.09.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Հենց այսօր պատահմամբ լսեցի Ռոսսիա -1 հեռուստաալիքով, որ ինտերնետային ֆորումներում քննարկվող ամենաանիմաստ թեմաների շարքում սա համար 1ին թեման է: :Wink: 
 Երկրորդ տեղում շիկահերների ու թխահերնեի մտային ունակությունների վերաբերյալ անվերջանալի վեճն է:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.10.2010), Ariadna (21.09.2010), Chilly (22.09.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Lord (21.09.2010), My World My Space (21.09.2010), prof-de-Francais (23.09.2010), Quyr Qery (24.09.2010), Հարդ (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010), Շինարար (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լսեք, սիրելի Վորդ, ես քեզ լսեցի: Բայց Դուք, անկասկած, ինձ չհասկացար... Եվ ոչ այն պատճառով, որ չկարողացաք, այլ այն պատճառով, որ չցանկացար... Դա ցավալի է, և նաև` տխուր: Առավել ևս, որ քեզ վիրավորելու ոչ մի միտք չունեի (անհամեմատ քեզ): 
Քո այն 3000 թ. աշխարհի վերջի մասին գրառումդ կարդալուց ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ առաջ լսել էի, որ հոգևորականությունը փորձեր է անում վերանայել այդ տարեթիվը, քանզի խոստացած 2000 թվականինը տեղի չունեցավ: Ինձ համար, ճիշտն ասած, զվարճալի էր լսել այդ նորությունը, քանի որ մոտավորապես նման բան ես արդեն կասկածում էի ու կարծում եմ, ինչ-որ տեղ արդեն նախապես ասել էի այդ մասին: Գուցե դա էր պատճառը, որ ինձ թվաց, թե դու էլ ես կատակում: 
Բայց եթե նույնիսկ այդ պատճառն էլ չլիներ, ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ի՞նչը քեզ այդպես վրդովեց. միգուցե այն, որ դու մարդուն *ոչինչ* ես համարում, իսկ ես` *ամեն ի՞նչ*: Ներիր, բայց նման մոտեցումով դու ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես. կոնկրետ քեզ` դու բոլորովին էլ "ոչինչ" չես համարում: Տես, դեռ չենք էլ հասցրել շփվել իրար հետ, իսկ դու քեզ արդեն համարեցիր. գրաքննադատ, ցենզոր, մոդերատոր և այլ նման բաներ, չնայած ոչ այնքան հաջողակ, քանզի գրելով "ծիտիկ-ծիտիկը"՝  արարչագործությանը նվիրված  գրառումների հիմնավորում սարքելու մասին, պետք է որ գոնե մեկ քայլ հետ գնայիր, և այդ դեպքում շատ հեշտորեն կտեսնեիր, որ քո կողմից արհամարհված արարչագործության իմաստը հենց կյանքն արարելն էր առաջին հերթին:
Եվ ուրեմն, ի՞նչ մի զարմանալի բան կա նրանում, որ կյանքի որևէ մի դրսևորման մասին խոսելիս, ինքնստինքյան անդրադառնում ենք նրա Արարչին: 

Հ.Գ. Շատ զգացված եմ, որ կարդացածս քո ստեղծագարծություններից (կարդացել եմ համարյա կեսը) միակը, որ իրոք դուրս եկավ, նվիրեցիր ինձ: Լուրջ, շնորհակալություն: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ չեմ կարող նվերդ անպատասխան թողնել: Բայց հետադարձ նվերը ստանալու համար համեցիր, խնդրում եմ, իմ բաժինը: Թե չէ այստեղ արդեն թեմայից շատ ենք հեռացել:

----------


## Չամիչ

Նոր եմ հասկանում Լենին պապիի խոսքերը: Կյանքը ունի միայն մեկ իմաստ՝ սովորել, սովորել, սովորել: 

Սովորել ամեն ինչ, առաջին հերթին սովորել սիրել:

----------

Chilly (24.09.2010), Inna (23.09.2010), prof-de-Francais (23.09.2010), Quyr Qery (24.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (23.09.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա սովորելու՞ իմաստը որն ա… :Blush:

----------


## Interdenominational

Հավանաբար «իմաստի» փոխարեն դյուրին կլինի փորձել պատասխանել «ո՞ր է նպատակը» հարցին… ու հավանաբար՝ բավարարվելը - գոյատևելու, կատարելագործվելու, վերաբավարվելու համար: 
Մանկան առաջին բաժին կաթից մինչև տարեց մահամերձի ամենաքմահաճ ցանկությունները… Մի՞թե բավարարում չենք փնտրում ամեն օր… /ավելի լավ/ բնակարան,/ավելի լավ/ ավտո, /ավելի լավ/ հանգիստ, /ավելի լավ/ օրապարեն, /ավելի լավ/ կարիերա… և ալյն: Երևի … բավարարում ենք փնտրում:

----------

E-la Via (21.10.2010), Tig (04.10.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Հավանաբար «իմաստի» փոխարեն դյուրին կլինի փորձել պատասխանել «ո՞ր է նպատակը» հարցին… ու հավանաբար՝ բավարարվելը - գոյատևելու, կատարելագործվելու, վերաբավարվելու համար: 
> Մանկան առաջին բաժին կաթից մինչև տարեց մահամերձի ամենաքմահաճ ցանկությունները… *Մի՞թե բավարարում չենք փնտրում ամեն օր… /ավելի լավ/ բնակարան,/ավելի լավ/ ավտո, /ավելի լավ/ հանգիստ, /ավելի լավ/ օրապարեն, /ավելի լավ/ կարիերա… և ալյն: Երևի … բավարարում ենք փնտրում*:


և երբ հասնում ենք մեր ուզածին հասկանում ենք, որ դա այն չէր ինչին մենք ձգտում էինք, որ չարժեր այդքան ջանքեր թափել դրան հասնելու համար և շարժվում առաջ նորանոր իմաստնմեր ձնտրելու

----------


## Quyr Qery

*ՉԿԱ* ... ոչ մի իմաստ կամ նպատակ էլ չկա.........

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> *ՉԿԱ* ... ոչ մի իմաստ կամ նպատակ էլ չկա.........


Ում համար?

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա սովորելու՞ իմաստը որն ա…


Դե ինչքան շատ սովորես, էնքան քիչ ժամանակ կունենաս սովորածդ օգտագործելու համար, հետևաբար չես հասցնի իմաստի մասին մտածես: :LOL: 

Այլ տարբերակ.

Սովորելը կյանքի իմաստը հասկանալ փորձելու համար է: Նայած ինչ ես սովորում: :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.03.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ասել եմ ու կասեմ,որ կյանքը իմաստ չունի,ամենինչ կեղծ է,փող,աշխատանք,նոր հեռախոս,նոր ավտոմեքենա,իմ համար ամենակարեւորը հոգու բավարարվածությունն է,ասենք խաղի մեջ ինչպես է,կոդը հավաքում ես ու դառնում ես անմահ,կամ լիքը փող ստանում եւ ինչ,եւ այն որ կյանքնել է այդպես,հենց հասնում ես նպատակիդ ամենինչ դառնում է անհետաքրքիր ու հասկանում ես որ ամենինչ կեղծ է եւ հնարված է մարդկանց զբաղեցնելու համար,մարդկության 99%-ին տուր ուտելիք,տեսարաներ եւ հորինված թշնամի՝վախի համար ու նրանք այդպես էլ մինչեւ կյանքի վերջ կապրեն,մարդուն շատ բան պետք չի երջանիկ լինելու համար,բայց չեմ ասի թե ով այդ էլ չեն տալիս,քանի որ ձեռնտու չէ հենց իրենց համար:

PS.*Կյանքը դա թատրոն է ու բոլորը խաղում են իրենց հատկացված դերը* :Cool: Ոսկե խոսքեր,ավելին պետք չէ ասել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.10.2010), E-la Via (21.10.2010), Inna (13.12.2010), Moonwalker (26.10.2010), Quyr Qery (22.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (01.11.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

"Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը" հարցին ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տվել եմ տարբեր պատասխաններ, որը  նշանակում է՝ դեռ չեմ գտել իմաստը:
Մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ասում էի՝ ինքնաիրականացման մեջ է կյանքի իմաստը, դրանից հետո՝ երջանիկ լինելու մեջ, հետո էլ՝ դիմացինի համար ապրելու, մարդկանց տալու մեջ, իսկ հիմա… հիմա խճճվել եմ: Ախր սրանք բոլորն էլ իմաստ են, բոլորն էլ Իմաստի մի մասն են, ամբողջական պատկերի հատվածներ, որոնք դեռ չեմ կարողանում հավաքել:
Ներկա պահին ավելի հակված եմ մտածելու, որ կյանքի իմաստն ու նպատակը *Ապրելու* մեջ է, բայց ոչ այն ապրելու, ինչպես հիմա ենք ապրում: Չէ, ավելի ներդաշնակ, երջանիկ, ստեղծագործ կյանք Ապրելու մասին է խոսքը:
Բայց մենք չենք ապրում, նույնիսկ մոտ չենք ապրելուն, ավելի նման ենք գոյատևող զոմբիների, խամաճիկների: Չենք զգում, թե ինչպես է արյունը հոսում մեր երակներում, գեղեցիկը չենք նկատում, ուրախություն հզվադեպ ենք զգում, անընդհատ ընկնում ենք մտքերի, սին նպատակների ետևից ու… ու չենք լինում:
Կարծում եմ՝ նախ հարկավոր է իսկապես *ԼԻՆԵԼ*, երբ լինենք,այդ ժամանակ էլ շատ հնարավոր է իմանանք  մեր կյանքի իմաստը:

----------

KiLa (23.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (21.10.2010), Tig (07.12.2010), Գեա (29.10.2010), յոգի (22.10.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Ասել եմ ու կասեմ,որ կյանքը իմաստ չունի,ամենինչ կեղծ է,փող,աշխատանք,նոր հեռախոս,նոր ավտոմեքենա,իմ համար ամենակարեւորը հոգու բավարարվածությունն է,ասենք խաղի մեջ ինչպես է,կոդը հավաքում ես ու դառնում ես անմահ,կամ լիքը փող ստանում եւ ինչ,եւ այն որ կյանքնել է այդպես,հենց հասնում ես նպատակիդ ամենինչ դառնում է անհետաքրքիր ու հասկանում ես որ ամենինչ կեղծ է եւ հնարված է մարդկանց զբաղեցնելու համար,մարդկության 99%-ին տուր ուտելիք,տեսարաներ եւ հորինված թշնամի՝վախի համար ու նրանք այդպես էլ մինչեւ կյանքի վերջ կապրեն,մարդուն շատ բան պետք չի երջանիկ լինելու համար,բայց չեմ ասի թե ով այդ էլ չեն տալիս,քանի որ ձեռնտու չէ հենց իրենց համար:
> 
> PS.*Կյանքը դա թատրոն է ու բոլորը խաղում են իրենց հատկացված դերը*Ոսկե խոսքեր,ավելին պետք չէ ասել:


եթեե կյանքը անիմաստա,էլ ինչ հոգու բավարարվածության մասինա խօսքը,փող,աշխատանք,նոր հեռախոս,նոր ավտոմեքենան ել իմաստ ունեն,հեռախոսով բոլոռս ել գիտենք ինչ են անում,ու ետ հեչ անիմաստ չի,մեքենան ել տենց անիմաստ բան չի,դե աշխատանքն ել առհասարակ,ու տենց շարունակ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.10.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Շատ ուրախ եմ,որ դրանք քո համար իմաստ են,բայց երբ հասնես այդ իմաստներին կհասկանաս որ անիմաստ են :Ok: ,չեմ ասում պետք չէ ունենալ ես ասում եմ որ անիմաստ են,գիտես ով որ ունի այդ ամենը երազում է միայն հոգու բավարարվածության մասին,այդ մարդիկ ավելի շատ են դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնում եւ չգտնելով կյանքի իմաստը՝ինքնասպանություն գործում,երբ հասկանում են,որ իրենց խաբել են:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.10.2010), Ariadna (22.10.2010), E-la Via (22.10.2010), Freeman (22.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Quyr Qery (22.10.2010), ԳագոՋան (22.10.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Շատ ուրախ եմ,որ դրանք քո համար իմաստ են,բայց երբ հասնես այդ իմաստներին կհասկանաս որ անիմաստ են,չեմ ասում պետք չէ ունենալ ես ասում եմ որ անիմաստ են,գիտես ով որ ունի այդ ամենը երազում է միայն հոգու բավարարվածության մասին,այդ մարդիկ ավելի շատ են դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնում եւ չգտնելով կյանքի իմաստը՝ինքնասպանություն գործում,երբ հասկանում են,որ իրենց խաբել են:


չեմ սիրում երկար բարակ գրել,կարող եմ ասել որոշ առումով եվ ընդհանուր առմամբ հասկանում եմ ինչ ինկատի ունես: 
Մի բան չեմ կարող չասել. ինքնասպանության շեմին կանգնած մարդու գլխում ի վերջո մի միտքա պտտվում ---կյանքը իմաստ չունի,ամեն ինչ կեղծ է-- այսինքն *իմաստ չունի ապրել*:հետեվությունները թողնում էմ քեզ…    ու մեկել շատ կարճ. օրինակ,մեքենան կարող է ծառաիել ոչ թե որպես կյանքի նպատակ ,այլ որպես նրան հասնելու միջոց,ու հենց դրա համար այն չի կարելի համարել անիմաստ: Միտքս հնարավորին չափ կարճ ու ընդհանւր էմ ձեվակերպել,հուսով էմ կհասկանաս

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:53 ----------

հա, մեկել շնորհակալություն բոլոր շնորհակալություն չհայտնողներին

----------

erexa (07.11.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ասել եմ ու կասեմ,որ կյանքը իմաստ չունի,ամենինչ կեղծ է,փող,աշխատանք,նոր հեռախոս,նոր ավտոմեքենա,իմ համար ամենակարեւորը հոգու բավարարվածությունն է,ասենք խաղի մեջ ինչպես է,կոդը հավաքում ես ու դառնում ես անմահ,կամ լիքը փող ստանում եւ ինչ,եւ այն որ կյանքնել է այդպես,հենց հասնում ես նպատակիդ ամենինչ դառնում է անհետաքրքիր ու հասկանում ես որ ամենինչ կեղծ է եւ հնարված է մարդկանց զբաղեցնելու համար,մարդկության 99%-ին տուր ուտելիք,տեսարաներ եւ հորինված թշնամի՝վախի համար ու նրանք այդպես էլ մինչեւ կյանքի վերջ կապրեն,մարդուն շատ բան պետք չի երջանիկ լինելու համար,բայց չեմ ասի թե ով այդ էլ չեն տալիս,քանի որ ձեռնտու չէ հենց իրենց համար:
> PS.*Կյանքը դա թատրոն է ու բոլորը խաղում են իրենց հատկացված դերը*:BՈսկե խոսքեր,ավելին պետք չէ ասել:


Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞ է հարկավոր քո թվարկած այդ բոլոր "կեղծությունները"` փող,նոր հեռախոս,նոր ավտոմեքենա, - համարել կյանքի իմաստը: Քո թվարկումներից առանձնացրեցի աշխատանքը, քանի որ այն շատերի համար կարող է իրոք որ կյանքի իմաստը լինել, քանզի շատերն իրականում անում են իրենց աշխատանքը ոչ թե հարկադրված, այլ սրտի մղումով: Ո՞րն էր, քո կարծիքով, Էյնշտեյնի, Բեթհովենի, Պելեի, Գրիգոր Նարեկացու, Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյանի կյանքի իմաստը, եթե ոչ իրենց աշխատանքը...

Վերադառնալով այն հեռախոսին ու ավտոմեքենային, նորից հարց է առաջանում. ինչո՞վ են այս վերջիններս տարբերվում, ասենք, մուրճից կամ... խնոցուց: Մի՞թե կարելի է մուրճը կյանքի իմաստ համարել:

Քեզ մի բան կասեմ. եթե ցանկանում ես ավելի լավ հեռախոս կամ ավտոմեքենա կամ մուրճ ունենալ` ունեցի՛ր, - դա միայն գովասանքի է արժանի: Արժանացրու՛ քեզ ավելի լավին, այսինքն` ստեղծի՛ր դրա հնարավորությունը քեզ համար, այլ ոչ թե "պապայիդ " գրպանին նայիր: Ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում ավելի լավին ձգտելու ցանկության մեջ. եթե դու իրոք ձգտում ես դրան, դու կգտնես մի արժանավայել ձև, ստանալու ցանկացածդ: Կսկսես աշխատեցնել ուղեղդ, կսկսես իմաստնանալ և այլն և այլն, իսկ որ ամենակարևորն է, համոզված եմ, որ հենց այդպես են մարդիկ գտնում իրենց կյանքի իմաստը: 

Դե, փողն ու ավտոմեքենան էլ` դրանք միայն նպատակիդ հասնելու միջոցներ են, և ուրիշ ոչինչ:

Հ.Գ. Շատ լավ ասացիր այն "հորինված վախի" մասին` շնորհակալություն: Շատ ճիշտ ասացիր. վախը` հորինված բան է, նույնիսկ ամենամեծ վախը` սատանան:

ՀՀ.ԳԳ.  Վերևում մի տեղ նշել էիր Ինքնասպանության մասին: Դրանով հետաքրքրվողների համար ես մի բան էի գրել համանուն բաժնում: Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ այն` *ուշադիր*:

----------

ԳագոՋան (29.10.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

[QUOTE=Sambitbaba;2114111]Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞ է հարկավոր քո թվարկած այդ բոլոր "կեղծությունները"` փող,նոր հեռախոս,նոր ավտոմեքենա, - համարել կյանքի իմաստը: 

Վերադառնալով այն հեռախոսին ու ավտոմեքենային, նորից հարց է առաջանում. ինչո՞վ են այս վերջիններս տարբերվում, ասենք, մուրճից կամ... խնոցուց: Մի՞թե կարելի է մուրճը կյանքի իմաստ համարել:


Դե, փողն ու ավտոմեքենան էլ` դրանք միայն նպատակիդ հասնելու միջոցներ են, և ուրիշ ոչինչ:

Բայց ստեղ մի նրբություն էլ կա,ուրեմն գոյություն ունեն ինչվոր կենդանի արարածներ,որոնք ընդհանրապես «կյանքի իմաստը»  տեսնում են միմիայն նյութական «բարիքների» մեջ,շարժվում են «հարստություն հանուն հարստության»կարգախոսով,ու դրան չափ չկա,քանի որ սրբություն էլ չկա ,ու ինչնա զարմանալին ,որ էտ արարածները չափից դուրս արագ են բազմանւմ հատկապես մեր սիրելի Հայաստանում,եզրակածությունը ցավալիա,բայց ոչ իրենց համար:

----------

erexa (07.11.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

[QUOTE=ԳագոՋան;2117976]


> Բայց ստեղ մի նրբություն էլ կա,ուրեմն գոյություն ունեն ինչվոր կենդանի արարածներ,որոնք ընդհանրապես «կյանքի իմաստը»  տեսնում են միմիայն նյութական «բարիքների» մեջ,շարժվում են «հարստություն հանուն հարստության»կարգախոսով,ու դրան չափ չկա,քանի որ սրբություն էլ չկա ,ու ինչնա զարմանալին ,որ էտ արարածները չափից դուրս արագ են բազմանւմ հատկապես մեր սիրելի Հայաստանում,եզրակածությունը ցավալիա,բայց ոչ իրենց համար:


Լավ: Ասենք թե: Համաձայն եմ` կան այդ "կենդանի արարածները": Հետո՞ ինչ: Դու` նրանցի՞ց ես: Ո՛չ: Ես էլ` հուսով եմ, որ ոչ: Վեյն էլ նրանցից չի, Մաջիք-Մաշրումն էլ, Վիստոլոգն էլ, Ինտերնացիոնալն էլ, Քույր Քերրին էլ, Լորդն էլ... Տես, սրանք ընդամենը միայն այս 23-րդ էջի վրա գտնվողներն էին: Պատկերացրու, թե ինչքան շատ են "մերոնքականները" ուրիշ էջերի վրա; ավելի շատ` "Ակումբում"; անթիվ-անհամար` ակումբից դուրս: Ավելի լավ չէ՞ սրանց  կյանքի իմաստի մասին խոսենք, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ երևի փորձեինք ՄԵ՛Ր կյանքի իմաստը գտնել: Ի՞նչ ենք կպել այդ "արարածներից", Գագոջան ջան: 
Գիտե՞ս, ռուսները մի լավ խոսք ունեն, ասում են. կեղտին որ չբզբզես` հոտը չի գա: Միգուցե կա՞ իմաստ նույն կերպ վարվել այդ "կենդանի արարածների" հետ էլ. ձեռք չտալ նրանց, չհիշել, մոռանալ: Ինչ որ բանի գոյություն ունենելը քեզ համար` միայն քեզանից է կախված: Հիշում ես` այն կա, մոռացար` չկա:
ՈՒ ես համոզված եմ, որ կյանքի իմաստը գտնելը մի առանձնապես բարդ բան էլ չի: Հիմա, ասենք, Մաջիք-Մաշրումը, Գագոջան ջան, չի՞ տխրում արդյոք Քույր Քերրի քույրիկի տխուր պատասխանից: Համոզված եմ, որ տխրում է: Իսկ եթե փորձեր, ասենք, գոնե մտածել մի թեթև, թե ինչպե՞ս կարելի է օգնել Քույր Քերրիին` ուրեմն իր կյանքն էլ ինչ-որ իմաստով կլցվեր, ճիշտ չէ՞:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

[QUOTE=Sambitbaba;2118143]


> Լավ: Ասենք թե: Համաձայն եմ` կան այդ "կենդանի արարածները": Հետո՞ ինչ: Դու` նրանցի՞ց ես: Ո՛չ: Ես էլ` հուսով եմ, որ ոչ: Վեյն էլ նրանցից չի, Մաջիք-Մաշրումն էլ, Վիստոլոգն էլ, Ինտերնացիոնալն էլ, Քույր Քերրին էլ, Լորդն էլ... Տես, սրանք ընդամենը միայն այս 23-րդ էջի վրա գտնվողներն էին: Պատկերացրու, թե ինչքան շատ են "մերոնքականները" ուրիշ էջերի վրա; ավելի շատ` "Ակումբում"; անթիվ-անհամար` ակումբից դուրս: Ավելի լավ չէ՞ սրանց  կյանքի իմաստի մասին խոսենք, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ երևի փորձեինք ՄԵ՛Ր կյանքի իմաստը գտնել: Ի՞նչ ենք կպել այդ "արարածներից", Գագոջան ջան: 
> Գիտե՞ս, ռուսները մի լավ խոսք ունեն, ասում են. կեղտին որ չբզբզես` հոտը չի գա: Միգուցե կա՞ իմաստ նույն կերպ վարվել այդ "կենդանի արարածների" հետ էլ. ձեռք չտալ նրանց, չհիշել, մոռանալ: Ինչ որ բանի գոյություն ունենելը քեզ համար` միայն քեզանից է կախված: Հիշում ես` այն կա, մոռացար` չկա:
> ՈՒ ես համոզված եմ, որ կյանքի իմաստը գտնելը մի առանձնապես բարդ բան էլ չի: Հիմա, ասենք, Մաջիք-Մաշրումը, Գագոջան ջան, չի՞ տխրում արդյոք Քույր Քերրի քույրիկի տխուր պատասխանից: Համոզված եմ, որ տխրում է: Իսկ եթե փորձեր, ասենք, գոնե մտածել մի թեթև, թե ինչպե՞ս կարելի է օգնել Քույր Քերրիին` ուրեմն իր կյանքն էլ ինչ-որ իմաստով կլցվեր, ճիշտ չէ՞:


Նախ,երկնքին նաելով մի ապրի,մի օր փոսի մեջ կհայտնվես,հետո չտեսա,չհիշեցի ու ոտքս կեղտի մեջ թաղեցի,կեղտը վերացնելա պետք,ոչ թե անտեսել:
Ընկեր  Sambitbaba , մարդ պետքա անկաղ ամեն ինչից լավատես լինի,բայց լավատես մնալու համար ,նախ և առաջ պետքա ռեալ դատի,հիշել չհիշելով խոչնդոտը չես վերացնի:Իվերջո դժվարությունները պետքա հաղթահարել,ոչ թե շրջանցել,մարդուն հենց էտա Մարդ դարձնում,ու հենց էտ «մարդուց-Մարդ» ուղինա,որ կյանքը իմաստովա լցնում:
Այ էս էլ են փոքրիկ նրբությունը ,որն ինկատի ունեի:

----------


## aqualilia

Կյանքի իմաստը քո կյանքի իմաստը հասկանալն է, ու երևի հենց հասկանաս դա, կյանքը անիմաստ կդառնա...

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Կյանքի իմաստը քո կյանքի իմաստը հասկանալն է, ու երևի հենց հասկանաս դա, կյանքը անիմաստ կդառնա...


ես էլ սենց կասեի,*Կյանքի իմաստը ,կյանքի իմաստավորման մեջ է*

----------

erexa (02.12.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

Լինել երջանիկ

----------


## Ալիք

> իսկ դրա նպատակը՞


Գրածս վերաբերում էր այս հարցին

----------


## Rozet

կյանքը ինքնին արդեն նպատակ է, պայքար, իսկ հանուն ինչի, հանուն ամեն գեղեցիկի  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Անտիգոնե (06.12.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

> "Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը" հարցին ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տվել եմ տարբեր պատասխաններ, որը  նշանակում է՝ դեռ չեմ գտել իմաստը:
> Մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ասում էի՝ ինքնաիրականացման մեջ է կյանքի իմաստը, դրանից հետո՝ երջանիկ լինելու մեջ, հետո էլ՝ դիմացինի համար ապրելու, մարդկանց տալու մեջ, իսկ հիմա… հիմա խճճվել եմ: Ախր սրանք բոլորն էլ իմաստ են, բոլորն էլ Իմաստի մի մասն են, ամբողջական պատկերի հատվածներ, որոնք դեռ չեմ կարողանում հավաքել:
> Ներկա պահին ավելի հակված եմ մտածելու, որ կյանքի իմաստն ու նպատակը *Ապրելու* մեջ է, բայց ոչ այն ապրելու, ինչպես հիմա ենք ապրում: Չէ, ավելի ներդաշնակ, երջանիկ, ստեղծագործ կյանք Ապրելու մասին է խոսքը:
> Բայց մենք չենք ապրում, նույնիսկ մոտ չենք ապրելուն, ավելի նման ենք գոյատևող զոմբիների, խամաճիկների: Չենք զգում, թե ինչպես է արյունը հոսում մեր երակներում, գեղեցիկը չենք նկատում, ուրախություն հզվադեպ ենք զգում, անընդհատ ընկնում ենք մտքերի, սին նպատակների ետևից ու… ու չենք լինում:
> Կարծում եմ՝ նախ հարկավոր է իսկապես *ԼԻՆԵԼ*, երբ լինենք,այդ ժամանակ էլ շատ հնարավոր է իմանանք  մեր կյանքի իմաստը:


Ես էլ եմ անցել այդ ուղիով, իսկ հիմա հասկացել եմ մի պարզ ու հասարակ ճշմարտություն.

Մեր կյանքի նպատակը պետք է գնանք և հարցնենք Նրանից, ով մեզ ստեղծել է: Նրանից լավ ոչ ոք չգիտի մեր կյանքի իմասի մասին, եթե մենք Նրանից չենք հարցնում, երբեք չենք գտնում այն... 
Ես համոզված եմ դրանում:

----------


## hemush

"Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը" հարցին ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տվել եմ տարբեր պատասխաններ, որը  նշանակում է՝ դեռ չեմ գտել իմաստը:
Մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ասում էի՝ ինքնաիրականացման մեջ է կյանքի իմաստը, դրանից հետո՝ երջանիկ լինելու մեջ, հետո էլ՝ դիմացինի համար ապրելու, մարդկանց տալու մեջ, իսկ հիմա… հիմա խճճվել եմ: Ախր սրանք բոլորն էլ իմաստ են, բոլորն էլ Իմաստի մի մասն են, ամբողջական պատկերի հատվածներ, որոնք դեռ չեմ կարողանում հավաքել:
Ներկա պահին ավելի հակված եմ մտածելու, որ կյանքի իմաստն ու նպատակը *Ապրելու* մեջ է, բայց ոչ այն ապրելու, ինչպես հիմա ենք ապրում: Չէ, ավելի ներդաշնակ, երջանիկ, ստեղծագործ կյանք Ապրելու մասին է խոսքը:
Բայց մենք չենք ապրում, նույնիսկ մոտ չենք ապրելուն, ավելի նման ենք գոյատևող զոմբիների, խամաճիկների: Չենք զգում, թե ինչպես է արյունը հոսում մեր երակներում, գեղեցիկը չենք նկատում, ուրախություն հզվադեպ ենք զգում, անընդհատ ընկնում ենք մտքերի, սին նպատակների ետևից ու… ու չենք լինում:
Կարծում եմ՝ նախ հարկավոր է իսկապես *ԼԻՆԵԼ*, երբ լինենք,այդ ժամանակ էլ շատ հնարավոր է իմանանք  մեր կյանքի իմաստը:

Այսինքն  կյանքի  իմաստ  գոյություն  չունի....Ես  էլ  եմ  փնտրում  գոնե  մի  նպատակ,  պատճառ   որի  համար  կարելի  է  ապրել :Sad:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես էլ եմ անցել այդ ուղիով, իսկ հիմա հասկացել եմ մի պարզ ու հասարակ ճշմարտություն.
> 
> Մեր կյանքի նպատակը պետք է գնանք և հարցնենք Նրանից, ով մեզ ստեղծել է: Նրանից լավ ոչ ոք չգիտի մեր կյանքի իմասի մասին, եթե մենք Նրանից չենք հարցնում, երբեք չենք գտնում այն... 
> Ես համոզված եմ դրանում:


 Իսկ ո՞նց պիտի _գնանք և հարցնենք նրանից,_ եթե գաղտնիք չէ:

----------


## Morg

Մենք ապրում ենք մեր կյանքը ճիշտ կառուցելու ու երջանիկ ապրելու համար: Սա է մարդկության նպատակը: Իմ նպատակը նույնպես դա է: Լինել երջանիկ իմ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ունենալ լավ ընտանիք, լավ աշխատանք, ու շրջապատի կողմից լինել հարգված ու սիրված: Սա է իմ կյանքի ձգտումը: Ես դրա համար եմ ապրում: Ես ապրում եմ որ վերջի շունչս փչելուց առաջ ասեմ` ԷՍ ԻՆՉ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ՈՒ ԻՄԱՍՏԱԼԻՑ ԿՅԱՆՔ ԱՊՐԵՑԻ: :Ok:

----------


## hemush

Մենք ապրում ենք մեր կյանքը ճիշտ կառուցելու ու երջանիկ ապրելու համար: Սա է մարդկության նպատակը: 

Կարծում  եմ  լսած  կլինես  հետևյալ  խոսքը."Երջանիկ  կյանք  չի  լինում,  լինում  են  միայն  երջանիկ  օրեր": Իսկ  սրան  ինչ  կասես???

----------


## Morg

> Մենք ապրում ենք մեր կյանքը ճիշտ կառուցելու ու երջանիկ ապրելու համար: Սա է մարդկության նպատակը: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ լսած կլինես հետևյալ խոսքը."Երջանիկ կյանք չի լինում, լինում են միայն երջանիկ օրեր": Իսկ սրան ինչ կասես???


Չեմ լսել, իսկ դա միայն խոսք է, համենայն դեպս իմ համար: Ամեն մարդ ինքն է կառուցում իր կայնքը իր ձևով, և եթե քո ասած երջանիկ օրերը լինեն միշտ, ապա կյանքն էլ կարծում եմ երջանիկ կդառնա, իսկ հանդիպող դժվարությունները պետք է հաղթահարել ու նորից վերադառնալ երջանիկ կյանքին: :Wink:

----------


## Rozet

Կյանքի իմաստը ինքնաարտահայտումն է: Ցույց տալ ամբողջությամբ մեր էությունը. ահա ինչու ենք մենք ապրում…         Օսկար ՈՒայլդ
կարծում եմ այս աֆորիզմը մասամբ բացատրում է մեր ապրելու իմաստը: Դժվար ու ճնշող է ապրել սեփական եսից դուրս, միայն , որոշ հանգամանքներից ելնելով, փորձել լինել ոչ այն ինչ կաս իրականում, այլ դառնալով հասարակության հլու գերին, անընդհատ ձգտես գոհացնել նրան: Դա սարսափելի է, ու չկա երջանկություն նման  անես մարդկանց կյանքում, ու նպատակն էլ ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան գոյատևելը:
Կարողանալ վայելել ապրած կյանքը, նշանակում է ապրել երկրորդ անգամ…Մարցիալ------------ զգալ կյանքի ամեն շունչը, ամեն նյարդային բջջով ընկալել բնության երաժշտությունը, ճախրել տիեզերքով ու հավատալ վաղվա պայծառ օրվան:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Կյանքը ունի շաատ իմաստներ: Պետք է փնտրել: Ինձ համար կյանքի իմաստը աշխարհը բացահայտելն է բոլոր ինչուներին պատասխանելը: Հասարակ բնագետի մտածելակերպ: :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

Սրանից լավ չեմ կարող գրել կարծիքս, բայց ոնց որ սրտիս խոսքը լինի  :Love: 




> _Երբ օրերն անցած ճանճի պես մեխվում են
> Քո օրացույցի դեղին էջերին,
> Ամիս առ ամիս անիմաստ թափվում են
> Տերևների պես, քո կյանքի ծառից
> 
> Երբ ժամացույցի լարված զսպանակը
> Կացինն է ճոճում քո պարանոցին`
> Անցյալը դատարկ իմաստազրկվում է,
> Ներկան էլ թմրած` քո ոտքի տակին
> ...

----------

einnA (06.12.2010), Rozet (05.12.2010), ~Anna~ (10.12.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

Չէ գաղտնիք չկա. մեզ Աստված թողել է մի մեծ գրականություն, եթե ցանկություն ունենանք, կգտնենք պատասխանը, եթե ամբողջությամբ ուսումնասիրենք. մի քիչ դժվար կարող է լինել, ճիշտ է. Ես ինքս էլ ուսումնասիրում եմ այդ գրականությունը,
Շնորհակալություն հարցի համար :Smile:

----------


## Ալիք

> Իսկ ո՞նց պիտի _գնանք և հարցնենք նրանից,_ եթե գաղտնիք չէ:


Մենք կարող ենք դիմել Աստծուն այդ հարցով, և պատասխանը կարող են լինել այն բոլոր վկայությունները Աստծո գոյության մասին, որոնք, օրինակ ես, տեսնում եմ բավականին պարզ, այդ վկայություններն են`

1.Աստվածաշունչը,
2.մեր խիղճը
3.մեր` Նրա նմանությունը /ծնողական սերը իր երեխայի նկատմամբ, բարությունը, սերը, ներողամտությունը, գեղեցկության զգացողությունը և այլն/
4.մեր հավատը Իր հանդեպ` Նրա կողմից մեր մեջ դրված,

5.շատ փաստեր դրված մեր առջև, որոնք հաստատում են Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտացիությունը.

օրինակ, ինձ շատ բան է ասում այն, թե ինչու է ժամանակակից մարդը օգտագործում իր ուղեղի հնարավորության միայն 4 %-ը, իսկ ինչի մասին է ասում մյուս չօգտագործվող 96-ը: Ինչու մենք չունենք այդ 4%-անոց ուղեղը միայն, որը կօգտագործեինք ամբողջությամբ: Իմ կարծիքով Աստված սրանով ասում է մեզ այն մասին, որ ի սկզբանե Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է կատարյալ, նա օգտագործել է իր ուղեղի ողջ կարողությունը, նա եղել է բավականին ինքնահաստատված, երջանիկ, ունեցել է շատ հզոր գիտություն, իմաստություն, : Այդ բարձունքից,. այդ կատարելությունից մարդը ընկել է, այդ ահռելի անկումը, այդ 96 %-ը, մարդու մեջ առաջացրել է խավար, դատարկություն, Աստծո տված փառքի բացակայությունը, և  մարդը չի կարողանում լիովին երջանիկ լինել, գտնել իմաստը և իսկական գիտությունը: Մարդը հաճախ ցանկանում է բացահայտել այդ խավարը, քիթը խոթում է այնտեղ, ինչը իրեն անծանոթ է, հետաքրքրում է և միաժամանակ վախեցնում, իսկ շատ անգամ մարդիկ խճճվում են այդ դատարկության մեջ, փնտրելով և գտնելով սուտ իմաստություններ և կյանքի իմաստներ... Միայն Աստված կարող է մեզ այդ իմասը բացատրել, որովհետև դա Նրա տված իմաստն է, իսկ առանց Նրա մենք խճճվում ենք, ինչքան էլ մեզ իմաստուն կարծենք, ինչքան էլ մարդիկ որոշ մարդկանց շատ իմաստուն կարծեն ու կուռք դարձնեն այդ մարդու ասած իմաստությունները...Եվ եթե այն կատարյալ ստեղծված առաջին մարդը իր ողջ այդ գիտելիքի, այդ կատարելության հետ մեկտեղ  ունեցել է Աստծո հետ մշտական կապի, հաղորդակցության, Աստծո սիրո ու հոգածության կարիքը, Նրա խոսքը անվերապահորեն ընդունելու և Դրա վրա չկասկածելու հավատի անհրաժեշտությունը, ապա պատկերացրեք թե որքան ավելի ժամանակակից մարդը ունի դրա կարիքը հիմա... Այդ պատճառով, Աստծուն չընդունելով, շատերը չեն գնում այդ իմաստը, դժբախտ են զգում, չեն գտնում երջանկություն, հոգու խորքում ամեն ինչ համարում են անիմաստ և այլ, և այլ...  
Ահա այդ դատարկության մեջ, մենք լսում ենք Աստծո ձայնը, որ կանչում է մեզ, հոգալով մեր անվտանգության մասին. 
Սա ոչ բոլորն եմ իմ դիտարկումները, որոշ բաներ կարդացել եմ մի հոդվածում:
Այ սրա մասին էի ասում, չգիտեմ ինչքանով կարողացա կոնկրետ պատասխանել հարցին:

հ.գ. Չմոռանանք, այս բոլոր թվարկված վկայությունների և տեսողության բանալին հավատն է, որը դրված է ամեն մարդու մեջ, պարզապես կան մարդիկ, որ այն մերժում են, կան մարդիկ, որ այն ընդունում են.

----------

Sambitbaba (17.12.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Մենք ապրում ենք մեր կյանքը ճիշտ կառուցելու ու երջանիկ ապրելու համար: Սա է մարդկության նպատակը: Իմ նպատակը նույնպես դա է: Լինել երջանիկ իմ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ունենալ լավ ընտանիք, լավ աշխատանք, ու շրջապատի կողմից լինել հարգված ու սիրված: Սա է իմ կյանքի ձգտումը: Ես դրա համար եմ ապրում: Ես ապրում եմ որ վերջի շունչս փչելուց առաջ ասեմ` ԷՍ ԻՆՉ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ՈՒ ԻՄԱՍՏԱԼԻՑ ԿՅԱՆՔ ԱՊՐԵՑԻ:


իսկ  ավատարդ ու նիկդ,ինչոր իմաստ պարունակում են՞

----------


## Morg

> իսկ  ավատարդ ու նիկդ,ինչոր իմաստ պարունակում են՞


Հատուկ իմաստ չկա:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Հատուկ իմաստ չկա:


ՈՒղակի իհակադրություն(զարմանալի) ավատարիդ ու նիկիդ ,շատ լուսավոր ես խոսում

----------


## VisTolog

> Մենք ապրում ենք մեր կյանքը ճիշտ կառուցելու ու երջանիկ ապրելու համար: Սա է մարդկության նպատակը: Իմ նպատակը նույնպես դա է: Լինել երջանիկ իմ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ունենալ լավ ընտանիք, լավ աշխատանք, ու շրջապատի կողմից լինել հարգված ու սիրված: Սա է իմ կյանքի ձգտումը: Ես դրա համար եմ ապրում: Ես ապրում եմ որ վերջի շունչս փչելուց առաջ ասեմ` *ԷՍ ԻՆՉ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ՈՒ ԻՄԱՍՏԱԼԻՑ ԿՅԱՆՔ ԱՊՐԵՑԻ:*


Ուղղակի մի խնդիր կա, որ բոլորը դա են երազում, բայց տենց էլ մինչև կյանքի վերջ չեն ունենում: :Think:

----------


## anahit96

Եթե ամենքս փնտրենք մեր կյանքի նպատակը,ապա կնկատենք,որ այդ բոլոր նպատակներն էլ անիմաստ են,բայց այդպիսի անձնավորություն չկա,որը չցանկանա ապրել ու երջանիկ լինել:Իսկ այդ երջանկության պայմանները հենց մեր կյանքի իմաստն են:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Չգիտեմ գրառումս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այստեղ կատարել թե "երջանիք եք արդյոք" թեմայում,,, բայց դե գրեմ.... :Unsure: ......."Կար մի ժամանակ երբ ես փորձում էի գտնել կյանքի իմաստը,, անընդհատ մտածում էի դրա շուրջ,, փորձում էի հասկանալ ինչու ենք ծնվել,, ինչու ենք ապրում,, և ես դժբախտ էի..........Հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել է,, առավոտյան արև է,, գիշերը լուսին,, գրքի թերթերի արանքում էլ աշնանային տերևներ են,,, իսկ մարդիկ միայն անում են այն, որ ինձ երջանկություն են ցանկանում....... հետաքրքիր է,, ես երջանիկ եմ......." :Cool:

----------


## Tianshi

Ահա ապրելու միանգամից փ և միանգամայն բավարար պատճառներ => այն մարդը ում սիրում ես, այն մարդը ով քեզ է սիրում և ընտանիքդ : Նրանց համար իսկապես արժի ապրել!

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2010), Lianik (20.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

> Ահա ապրելու միանգամից փ և միանգամայն բավարար պատճառներ => այն մարդը ում սիրում ես, այն մարդը ով քեզ է սիրում և ընտանիքդ : Նրանց համար իսկապես արժի ապրել!


ՇԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՏ ճիշտ եք :Smile:

----------


## Հայուհի

Ընտանիքս կողքս չլիներ, ես արդեն վաղուց չէի լինի...

----------


## Gayl

> Ընտանիքս կողքս չլիներ, ես արդեն վաղուց չէի լինի...


 :Shok: 
հակառակ դեպքում ինքնասպան կլինեի՞ր

----------


## Հայուհի

> հակառակ դեպքում ինքնասպան կլինեի՞ր


Չէ :Wink:  Տեռորիստ կդառնայի :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ Տեռորիստ կդառնայի





> ես արդեն վաղուց չէի լինի...


Հայաստանում մահապատիժ չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Հայաստանում մահապատիժ չկա


Դրա համար էլ ողջ եմ :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Դրա համար էլ ողջ եմ


Կարծեմ այ սրա համար ես ողջ, դե քո ասելով :Wink:  :LOL: 



> Ընտանիքս կողքս չլիներ

----------


## KiLa

Ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը կամ՝ մեր ապրելու նպատակը: 
Ասեմ, որ Քիքիին հաջողվել է առաջ ընկնել շատերից ու գրանցել հարցը իր անունով, որովհետև շատերի ականջներում է զնգում այս հարցը: Ես ինքս երկա՜ր, շա՜տ երկար եմ մտածել սրա մասին: Ո՞վ ենք մենք, ո՞րն է մեր ապրելու իմաստը, ի՞նչ նպատակ է հետապնդում կյանքը տիեզերական համակարգի մեջ: 
Երբեմն մտածում եմ. եթե նույնիսկ աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն ու կյանքը, թող որ այդպես, ապա ինչի՞ համար: Եթե անվերապահորեն էլ հավատամ աստծուն, ապա չեմ կարող հավատալ այն բանին, որ աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց հենց այնպես, պարապությունից ու ձանձրույթից: Կամ՝, անգամ երբ նա տեսավ, որ իր ստեղծածը ,,բարի է՛՛: Չէ, չէ ու կրկին անգամ չէ: Կյանքը իր ստույգ նպատակը ունի, իր գոյության իմաստը: Մենք գուցե և դեռ շատ հեռու ենք կանգնած այդ նպատակն ու իմաստը հասկանալուց, բայց, որ դրանք կան, ես համոզված եմ: Տիեզերքին՝, եթե չասեմ աստծուն կամ այլ գերբնական ուժերի, հաստատ պետք է այն կյանքը, որը մենք ունենք, և որը մեզ թվում է միայն մերը: 
Հենց այստեղ, այս հարցը հասկանալու մեջ էլ թաքնված է վերոնշյալ հարցի պատասխանը: Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է մի դյուժին պատճառներ թվել թե կյանքի՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ, և թե իր ապրելու նպատակի վերաբերյալ: Բայց ես դրանց ճիշտ լինելուն այդքան էլ չեմ կարող հավատալ:  
Կարող է լինել մարդկանց մի մեծ խումբ, որը կյանքի իմաստը կտեսնի հենց միայն ապրելու ու գոյատևման մեջ, կյանքի հավերժության մեջ: Գոյատևում, որը պայմանավորված չէ ոչ մի այլ գործոնով՝,աշխատանք, ստեղծագործություն, արարում և այլն:
Մեկ այլ խումբ այդ իմաստը տեսնելու է աշխատանքի և արարման մեջ: Մի մասը կյանքը անիմաստ է համարելու առանց բարության ու լավության, առանց մարդկային բարձր բարոյական նորմերի հարաբերության և այլն...
Նույն կերպ կարող են բազմազան լինել այն նպատակները, որոնց համար մարդիք հարկ են համարում ապրել, կամ շարունակել ապրել:
Մի մասը ունի նպատակ կյանքը ավելի գեղեցիկ դարձնելու, և դրան է նվիրում իր ողջ հնարավորությունները: Մյուսը կարող է այդ նպատակը տեսնել սիրո ու ընտանիքի մեջ, հարազատության մեջ, ազգության ու պետության մեջ: 
Բայց ինչպիսի նպատակներ էլ մենք ունենանք, այն չի կարող դուրս լինել այն հատուկ շրջանակից, որի մեջ գտնվում է մարդկային կյանքը, որպես տիեզերական բջիջ: Այսինքն մենք ձգտում, մտածում ու ապրում ենք միմյայն այն բանի համար, որի համար ստեղծել է մեզ աստված կամ... Եվ մեր կյանքի թե իմաստը և թե նպատակը, անկախ մեր ցանկությունից, ենթագիտակցաբար համնկնում է այն գլխավոր նպատակի հետ, որի համար ստեղծված է մարդը և մարդկությունը:
Կներեք պատասխանի համար, ինքս էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչու՞ սկսեցի ,,փիլիսոփայել՛՛...
Հարգանքներով՝ Կիլա...

----------

E-la Via (23.12.2010), Gayl (23.12.2010), Mark Pauler (10.01.2011), Sambitbaba (24.12.2010), ՆանՍ (24.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ինքս երկա՜ր, շա՜տ երկար եմ մտածել սրա մասին: Ո՞վ ենք մենք, ո՞րն է մեր ապրելու իմաստը, ի՞նչ նպատակ է հետապնդում կյանքը 
> 
> ```
> 
> տիեզերական համակարգի մեջ 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> :


Այո ցանկացած մարդ է մտածում է, թե ինչու է աշխարհ եկել, բոլորս ենք մտածում այդ ուղղությամբ և ինչքան շատ ես մտածում այնքան հասկանում ես որ պետք չի մտածել, որովհետև կարողա մի օր խելագարվես: Շատ բարձր տեղից թքած ունեմ, թե որն է ապրելու իմաստը և որն է իմ միսիան այս կյանքում, որովհետև անելու եմ այն ինչ ցանկանում եմ կամ ինչ ինձ հաճելի ա և ճիշտ եմ համարում: 
Եթե ինչ որ մեկը կասի, որ անիմաստ ա կյանքը ապա նրան խորհուրդ կտամ ինքնասպան լինել:

----------

KiLa (23.12.2010), Quyr Qery (25.03.2011), Արէա (24.03.2011)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Այո ցանկացած մարդ է մտածում է, թե ինչու է աշխարհ եկել, բոլորս ենք մտածում այդ ուղղությամբ և ինչքան շատ ես մտածում այնքան հասկանում ես որ պետք չի մտածել, որովհետև կարողա մի օր խելագարվես: Շատ բարձր տեղից թքած ունեմ, թե որն է ապրելու իմաստը և որն է իմ միսիան այս կյանքում, որովհետև անելու եմ այն ինչ ցանկանում եմ կամ ինչ ինձ հաճելի ա և ճիշտ եմ համարում: 
> Եթե ինչ որ մեկը կասի, որ անիմաստ ա կյանքը ապա նրան խորհուրդ կտամ ինքնասպան լինել:


Կյանքի իմաստը  php կոդի մեջ ա:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (24.01.2011), Gayl (25.12.2010), Jarre (23.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (21.01.2011), VisTolog (23.12.2010), Հայկօ (23.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ամեն մեկը ինքն է գրում իր կյանքի գիրքը :Smile:

----------

Adriano (22.01.2011), E-la Via (22.01.2011), erexa (22.01.2011), Inna (08.02.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Անիմաստա, թարգեք ապրելը:

----------

Chilly (23.03.2011), Freeman (24.01.2011), Quyr Qery (22.03.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կյանքի նպատակը` *սերն* է: Թերևս, այս պատասխանը սովորաբար մեզ չի բավարարում` իր հասարակ լինելու պատճառով: Մեզ ավելի հետաքրքրում է այն, թե ի՞նչ քայլերի է պետք դիմել և ինչպե՞ս խուսափել այն իրավիճակներից, որոնք մեզ "դժբախտացնում" են:

Մեր բարձրագույն "Ես"-ը տանում է մեզ այն բանին, որպեսզի մենք մեր կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ նշանակալի դարձնենք, և դա` Աստծո ծրագրի մեկ մասն է: Յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ հարկավոր է օգտագործել այն բանի համար, որպեսզի մեկնումեկի աչքերը կայծկլտան, իսկ սիրտը` տաքությամբ լցվի: Մի մոռացեք ձեր սփոփանքի ուժի մասին, որպեսզի օգնեք նրանց, ում օգնություն է պետք: Դրանով դուք կքչացնեք ցավի ու ստրեսսի քանակը Երկրագնդի վրա: 

Ցուցաբերեք ձեր այդ տաղանդը և *պարգևը ձեր երկար չի սպասեցնի*:

Մենք բոլորս երազում ենք ավելի շատ ազատ ժամանակի և ավելի շատ ֆինանսական աղբյուրների մասին, որպեսզի հնարավորություն ձեռք բերենք իրականացնելու մեր ամենամեծ ցանկությունները: Ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գնալ երազների հետևից, չնայել նրանց որպես քմահաճույք կամ ցնորք: Դրանք են հենց այն ուղեցույցները, որոնք տանում են մեզ դեպի մեր կյանքի նպատակը:

Մենք ուղղակի վախենում ենք հավատալ, որ երազներն իրականանում են: Բայց նրանք, ովքեր երազում են և գնում են երազների հետևից, կարող են ապացուցել, որ հաջողության են հասել ի շնորհիվ այն քայլերի, որոնք որ կատարել են դեպի իրենց ցանկությունը: Եվ դա նրանց խիզախություն ու պատրաստակամություն է տվել իրենց հետագա քայլերի համար:

Մենք բոլորս էլ ունենք միևնույն իրավունքները, մենք բոլորս էլ կարող ենք իրականացնել մեր սրբազան ծրագրերը:

Սկսիր քո ճանապարհը դեպի երազանքը հենց այսօր, և հանկարծ կպարզվի, որ դա այդքան էլ դժվար չէ: Հավատա, որ այն լրիվ հասանելի է, և որ  քո ուժերից վեր չէ: ՞
Երբ մտորումներիդ մեջ հարցնում ես քո բարձրագույն "Ես"-ին կյանքի նպատակի մասին, նա պատասխանում է քեզ քո սրտի մեջ: Նա քեզ համար ամենաբարեհաջող պայմաններ է ստեղծում: Իսկ դու, միևնույն է, կանգ ես առնում, շեղվում ես դեպի երազանքդ տանող քո իսկ ընտրած ճանապարհից, գնում ես դեպի այն, ինչը քեզ համար ավելի սովորական է, ինչը դու "իրականություն" ես անվանում: Այդպես չպե՛տք է լինի, սիրելիս, դու էլ այդպես մի՛ արա, խնդրում եմ:

Հենց այսօր խթանիր քո բարի մտադրությունները: Առաջին  հերթին ազատվիր հնարովի տառապանքներից, լույս ավելացրու քո կյանքի բոլոր ճանապարհներին: Լսիր  ընկերոջդ, ներիր թշնամուդ, կերակրիր սոված շանը: Հարմար է գթասրտական յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն: Դա քեզ ուժ կավելացնի, որպեսզի դու կարողանաս հաղթահարել յուրաքանչյուր իրավիճակ, որի հետ մտադիր չես հաշտվելու:

Երբ դու լույս ավելացնես քո կյանքի մեջ, քո սիրտը կլցվի մինչև այժմ քեզ անծանոթ խիզախությամբ: Օգտվիր նրանից խելամտորեն, ձեռնարկիր հաջորդ քայլերդ, որոնք կբերեն քեզ երազներիդ իրականացմանը: Քայլ քայլի հետևից, առաջ և վեր, և դու վստահորեն կհասնես բարձունքին` և կգա մի օր, երբ դու ինքդ կպատասխանես քեզ շրջապատողների տված այն նույն հարցին, ինչը որ տալիս ես հիմա ինքդ. "*Ո՞րն է իմ կյանքի նպատակը*": Դու կբարձրացնես ձեռքդ ու քո սեփական օրինակի վրա ցույց կտաս ճանապարհը դեպի երջանկությունը, դեպի իմաստավորված և լիարժան գոյատևությունը, ինչին դու եկար ցանկությունների իրականացման ճանապարհով:

----------

eduard30 (23.03.2011), Tig (24.03.2011), ԳագոՋան (31.01.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ընդհանրապես գիտակցում եմ,,որ չարժե էլ ես մասին մտածել,,ինչ որ իմաստներ փնտրել...նպատակներ դնել ու հասնել կամ չհասնել.....բայց ես վերջերս ահավոր եմ դարձել.... ձեր օգնության կարիքն ունեմ...  :Sad:  :Cray:  ....անընդհատ ապագայի պահով պլաններ եմ կազմում,, ամբողջ օրը ապագայի ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին եմ մտացում,,չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ....ինձ անտանելի մենակ եմ զգում և ինձ թվում է մոտս երբեք և ոչինչ չի ստացվելու.......

----------


## e-armenians

Հիշեցի մի հին պատմություն...
Հին օրերից մեկում, աշակերտը հարցնում է ուսուցչին՝ վարպետ, ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը... 
Ուսուցիչը խիստ նայում է աշակերտին ու զայրացած հարցնում՝ իրո՞ք ցանկանում ես իմանալ պատասխանը: 
Ինչո՞ւ զայրացաք - հարցնում է աշակերտը: 
Վարպետը պատասխանում է՝ որովհետեւ հարցերը միացնում են մեզ, իսկ դրանց պատասխանները՝ մեզ իրարից առանձնացնում ու հեռացնում միմյանցից...

----------


## eduard30

> Ընդհանրապես գիտակցում եմ,,որ չարժե էլ ես մասին մտածել,,ինչ որ իմաստներ փնտրել...նպատակներ դնել ու հասնել կամ չհասնել.....բայց ես վերջերս ահավոր եմ դարձել.... ձեր օգնության կարիքն ունեմ...  ....անընդհատ ապագայի պահով պլաններ եմ կազմում,, ամբողջ օրը ապագայի ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին եմ մտացում,,չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ....ինձ անտանելի մենակ եմ զգում և ինձ թվում է մոտս երբեք և ոչինչ չի ստացվելու.......


ճշմարիտ եմ ասում, դեպրեսիայի նշաներ

----------


## Quyr Qery

> ճշմարիտ եմ ասում, դեպրեսիայի նշաներ


Հա ես էլ գիտեմ...բայց ինչ անեմ.... ինչի՞ է ամեն ինչ էսքան բարդ....

----------


## e-armenians

> Ընդհանրապես գիտակցում եմ,,որ չարժե էլ ես մասին մտածել,,ինչ որ իմաստներ փնտրել...նպատակներ դնել ու հասնել կամ չհասնել.....բայց ես վերջերս ահավոր եմ դարձել.... ձեր օգնության կարիքն ունեմ...  ....անընդհատ ապագայի պահով պլաններ եմ կազմում,, ամբողջ օրը ապագայի ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին եմ մտացում,,չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ....ինձ անտանելի մենակ եմ զգում և ինձ թվում է մոտս երբեք և ոչինչ չի ստացվելու.......


Կյանքի ընթացքում միշտ էլ լինում են կրիզիսներ... Ամեն դեպքում, 19 տարեկանի համար շուտ է նման մտքեր արտահայտելը... սովորաբար 40-50-ի մոտ է մարդ սկսում մտածել իր ապրածի ու չապրածի մասին:

Կառաջարկեի ընդամենը, որ ապագայի վերաբերյալ պլաններ կազմելիս շատ հեռու չգնաս ու իրականությունից չկտրվես: Ինչքան պլաններդ կարճաժամկետ ու իրատեսական լինեն, այդքան դրանք ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ կյանքի կկոչվեն: Ու դու էլ հիասթափվելու առիթ չես ունենա: Սակայն պետք է նաեւ պլաններիդ իրականցմանն ուղղված աշխատանքներ տանես: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե՝ ՚՚ինձ անտանելի մենակ եմ զգում և ինձ թվում է մոտս երբեք և ոչինչ չի ստացվելու՚՚, ապա գնա, հոսող ջրին նման մտքեր պատմի, թող քշի-տանի  :Smile:

----------

missarmogirl (25.03.2011), Quyr Qery (24.03.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Ընդհանրապես գիտակցում եմ,,որ չարժե էլ ես մասին մտածել,,ինչ որ իմաստներ փնտրել...նպատակներ դնել ու հասնել կամ չհասնել.....բայց ես վերջերս ահավոր եմ դարձել.... ձեր օգնության կարիքն ունեմ...  ....անընդհատ ապագայի պահով պլաններ եմ կազմում,, ամբողջ օրը ապագայի ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին եմ մտացում,,չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ....ինձ անտանելի մենակ եմ զգում և ինձ թվում է մոտս երբեք և ոչինչ չի ստացվելու.......


Հարգելիս, այդ տարիքի համար դա սովորական երեւույթ է, շատերս ենք այդ ճանապարհով անցել, գիշեր, ցերեկ մտածել այդ ուղղությամբ: Կյանքի իմաստ փնտրել ամեն ինչի մեջ..., սրան-նրան
տեղի-անտեղի հարցրել, զգացել ենք էլ, որ հետեւներիցս  ծիծաղում են,վիրավորվել ենք, բայց ցույց չենք տվել, ներփակվել ենք մեր մեջ...:
Որ պլաններ ես կազմում, լավ է, միայն երեւացող պլաններ կազմի, «քամու հետեւից մի ընկի»: Քո տարիքում հիմնականում սովորում են: Եթե սովորում ես, դա քո հիմնական պլանը, կամ
նպատակը պիտի լինի, գոնե մինչեւ ավարտելդ եւ արա,որքան կարաս լավ: Աշխատու՞մ ես,կամ... ,դրա վրա կենտրոնացի որքան կարող ես, ընկերներիդ հետ շփվի, եթե զգում ես,որ այդ
թեմայով չեն հետաքրքրվում, մոտները այդ թեմայով մի խոսի, հետուիցդ կսկսեն ծիծաղել:........
Իսկ կյանքի իմաստը հենց կյանքի մեջ է, միայն յուրաքանչյուրը այն յուրովի է հասկանում, ընկալում: մի հուսահատվի, դու նույնպես կգտնես:

----------

eduard30 (24.03.2011), Quyr Qery (24.03.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընդհանրապես գիտակցում եմ,,որ չարժե էլ ես մասին մտածել,,ինչ որ իմաստներ փնտրել...նպատակներ դնել ու հասնել կամ չհասնել.....բայց ես վերջերս ահավոր եմ դարձել.... ձեր օգնության կարիքն ունեմ... :(:cry ....անընդհատ ապագայի պահով պլաններ եմ կազմում,, ամբողջ օրը ապագայի ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին եմ մտացում,,չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ....ինձ անտանելի մենակ եմ զգում և ինձ թվում է մոտս երբեք և ոչինչ չի ստացվելու.......


Սիրելի Քերրի: Ցանկանում եմ  տեղեկացնել քեզ մի  շատ կարևոր բանի մասին, ինչը  հաճախ մարդիկ, չգիտենալով, օգտագործում են ի վնաս իրենց: Ի նկատի ունեմ ասված խոսքերը և, առավել ևս, գրված բառերը: Դրանք շատ կարևոր դեր են խաղում մեր կյանքում, իսկ մենք երբեք չենք էլ մտածում այդ մասին: Ճիշտ է, մենք ինքներս մեղավոր չենք դրանում, քանզի ոչ ոք չի սովորեցրել մեզ այդ: Բայց և այնպես դա կարևոր թեմա է մեզ համար և արժեր քիչ ուսումնասիրել այն:

Բառերը, առանձնապես անունները, հաճախ իրենց դրոշմն են դնում մեզ վրա և առաջնորդում են մեզ մեր ամբողջ կյանքում: Պարզ լինելու համարտ հիշեցնեմ, որ Աբրահամը մինչև 80 (կամ 99) տարեկան հասակը կրում էր Աբրաամ անունը: Եվ մինչև 80 (կամ 99) տարեկան այդպես էլ զավակ չունեցավ:
Տես, որ ընդամենը մեկ հատ "հ" տառը նրան բազմազավակ հայր դարձրեց:

Ներող եղիր խնդրում եմ, սիրելի Քույրիկ: Դա, իհարկե իմ գործը չէ, բայց չէ՞ որ դու օգնություն ես հայցում, խորհուրդ: Իսկ ես էլ սրտանց ցանկանում եմ քեզ օգնել: Եվ միայն այդ է պատճառը, որ գրում եմ քեզ հետևյալ տողերը:

Տես, թե ինչ է ստացվում:
Ահա քո խոսքերը. *"....անընդհատ ապագայի պահով պլաններ եմ կազմում, ամբողջ օրը ապագայի ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին եմ մտածում":* Ի՞նչ ապագայի պլանների մասին կարող է լինել խոսքը, եթե դու քեզ անվանել ես "մահվան սիրուհի": Որքանո՞վ է տրամաբանական, որ  "մահվան սիրուհին" կյանքի ու ապագայի մասին մտածի:

*"ինձ անտանելի մենակ եմ զգում և ինձ թվում է մոտս երբեք և ոչինչ չի ստացվելու......."* Չե՞ս կարծում արդյոք, որ  "մահվան սիրուհին" դրանից ավել ուրիշ ոչինչ չի էլ կարող ունենալ:

Խնդրում եմ, մտածիր այս մասին, սիրելի Քույրիկ Քերրի: Հասկանում եմ, 19 տարեկանում մի տեսակ ռոմանտիկ է հնչում նման անունը, այսպես ասած` տրագիկ գեղեցկություն... Բայց մի՞թե ավելի գեղեցիկ չէր հնչի, ասենք, "կյանքի սիրուհի" անունը, որն արդեն ինքը քեզ դեպի կյանք ու ապագա կտաներ, արդեն նույնիսկ առանց դրանց իմաստը փնտրելու:

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2011), eduard30 (24.03.2011), Quyr Qery (24.03.2011), Tig (25.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Բոլորիդ շնորհակալ եմ գրելու համար....ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի խոսքն էլ կարևոր է,,,և ինչ-որ բան է տալիս ինձ :Smile: .... արդեն 3-րդ օրն է էդ վիճակիս..կամացից վերականգնվում եմ.... իսկ "մահվան սիրուհի" անվան մասին կարող եմ միայն ասել,,, որ ենքան էլ բառերը կապ չունեն,,, ես կարող էի նույն հաջողությամբ գրել "կյանքի սիրուհի" բայց էլի նույն վիճակում լինել.... չնայած հիմա ինձ հենց էդպիսին էլ փորձում եմ զգալ-"կյանքի սիրուհի"..... :Blush:

----------

Արէա (30.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Բոլորիդ շնորհակալ եմ գրելու համար....ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի խոսքն էլ կարևոր է,,,և ինչ-որ բան է տալիս ինձ.... արդեն 3-րդ օրն է էդ վիճակիս..կամացից վերականգնվում եմ.... իսկ "մահվան սիրուհի" անվան մասին կարող եմ միայն ասել,,, որ ենքան էլ բառերը կապ չունեն,,, ես կարող էի նույն հաջողությամբ գրել "կյանքի սիրուհի" բայց էլի նույն վիճակում լինել.... չնայած հիմա ինձ հենց էդպիսին էլ փորձում եմ զգալ-"կյանքի սիրուհի".....


Չգիտեմ գիտես թե ոչ բայց ամեն դեպքում կասեմ միայն քեզ լավ ցանգացող մարդը քեզ խորհուրդ կառաջարկի:
Դեպրեսիան շատ ահավոր բան է բայց բուժվող, շատ տեղեկություններ իմացիր այդ մասին:
Իմ ամենահարազատ մարդը տառաբում էր դեպրեսիայով և ես նրան բուժում եմ, վստահ եմ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
Եթե ցանգանաս կոգնեմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (25.03.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> կամացից վերականգնվում եմ.... իսկ "մահվան սիրուհի" անվան մասին կարող եմ միայն ասել,,, որ ենքան էլ բառերը կապ չունեն,,, ես կարող էի նույն հաջողությամբ գրել "կյանքի սիրուհի" բայց էլի նույն վիճակում լինել.... չնայած հիմա ինձ հենց էդպիսին էլ փորձում եմ զգալ-"կյանքի սիրուհի".....:oy


Այդ միայն թվում է, որ բառերը կապ չունեն: Եվ ընդհանրապես, պատահական ոչինչ չի լինում մեր կյանքում: Ասեմ ավելին. այդ մե՛նք ենք գրում մեր կյանքի սցենարը և մե՛նք ենք կառուցում մեր կյանքի միզանսցենան: Եվ ինչպին որ գրենք` այնպես էլ կապրենք; ինչով որ շրջապատենք մեզ` նրանում էլ կզգանք մեր երջանկությունը կամ... դժբախտությունը:

*Ո՞րն ես դու ընտրում, սիրելի Քույրիկ...*

Մտքով` դու ընտրում ես առաջինը (դրա վկայականն է քո օգնության կանչը): Բայց խոսքով` ընտրում ես երկրորդը: Իհարկե, առաջնահերթը միտքն է` "միտք - խոսք" զույգի մեջ, և վերջիվերջո դու կհասնես քո "մտածած" երջանկությանը: Բայց, սիրելիս, դու ինքդ երկարացնում ես քո ճանապարհը: Որովհետև խոսքդ ամեն քայլափոխիդ խոչնդոտ է լինելու քո ճանապարհին, միշտ խանգարելու է քեզ ճիշտ ընտրություն կատարելու, միշտ ոտք է գցելու (подножка), քանզի միշտ մնալու է մտքիդ հակապատկերը... քանի դեռ չես փոխել քո խոսքը: 

Հենց նոր նկատեցի (մինչ այժմ ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել) ներքևում գրածդ տողը. "*Это и есть жизнь! Мы страдаем, надрываемся, умираем, вот и все...*" Ահավոր է: Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, դու` քո թշնամի՞ն ես, ի՞նչ է: Ինչո՞ւ ես բանտարկել քեզ մահվան ու տառապանքի մեջտեղում: Ինչի՞ ես ցանկանում դրանով հասնել` երջանկությա՞ն... Կարծում ես կհասնե՞ս... Իսկ ո՞ւմ ես մեղադրելու հետո, երբ որ չհասնես. Աստծո՞դ, ծնողների՞դ, մոտիկների՞դ, թուրքերի՞ն, հրեաների՞ն... ՈՒ՞մ...

Ահա թե ինչ կասեմ քեզ, սիրելի  *Любовница ЖИЗНИ*! Փոխիր քո դևիզը, ընտրիր սա. *Это и есть жизнь! Мы рождаемся, любим, рожаем, наслаждаемся, восторгаемся, мудреем, умираем и... возбращаемся Домой - в наилучшую Жизнь*! Եվ դրանից հետո միայն կարող ես հուսալ, որ, ինչպես դու ես ասում`* կամացից* կհասնես այն ամենին, ինչ որ ցանկանաս:

----------

Quyr Qery (25.03.2011), Tig (25.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Sambitbaba ջան հիմա նայի նկարիս ,,, ու գրածներիս..... :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Sambitbaba ջան հիմա նայի նկարիս ,,, ու գրածներիս.....


Էս все будет хорошо - ով էլ ֆեյսբուքդ զարդարի (եթե գրանցված ես)    :Jpit:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Էս все будет хорошо - ով էլ ֆեյսբուքդ զարդարի (եթե գրանցված ես)


Գրանցված չեմ... :Sad: ... բայց շնորհակալ եմ,, որ գրանցվեցի անպայման կզարդարեմ..... :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան հիմա նայի նկարիս ,,, ու գրածներիս.....:)


Հրճվանքիս սահման չկա, սիրելի Քույրիկ: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ ուշադրության արժանացրիր խոսքերս: Եվ տես, որ նոր ընտրության ժամանակ դու գերազանց հրաձիգի նման` հարվածեցիր թիրախի ամենակենտրոնին: Որովհետև Բառը, որ քո նկարի փոքրիկ հերոսները կազմել են(*Սեր*), ամենակարևոր էլեմենտն է հանդիսանում Տիեզերք կոչվող քիմիական բաղադրության մեջ, քանզի սոսնձի պես իրար է կպցնում Տիեզերքի մեծ ու փոքրիկ բոլոր մասնիկներին:

Սիրելի Քերրի: Մարդը հակում ունի իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհում միշտ վատը փնտրել` սկզբում: Քանզի ասված է. եթե ցանկանում ես իմանալ, թե ինչ է Սերը` սկզբում իմացիր, թե ինչը սեր չի; եթե ցանկանում ես իմանալ, թե ինչ է Աստված, սկզբում իմացիր, թե ինչը Աստված չի, և այլն: Կարծում եմ, սա է պատճառը, որ ավելի հեշտորեն մենք միշտ վատն ենք նկատում, քան լավը: Համաձայն եմ, դժվար է անմիջապես անցնել լավի որոնումներին, անտեսելով վատը: *Դժվար է, բայց անհնար չէ:* Առավել ևս, որ այսօր ամեն ինչ փոխվել է և կյանքի հին օրենքներն այսօր հիմնականում այլևս չեն գործում: Եվ դա է պատճառը, որ դու այդքան հեշտորեն հրաժեշտ տվեցիր քո կառուցած այն բացասական աշխարհին: 

Որովհետև, *երբ մութ սենյակում վառում ես լույսը` մութը չքանում է*: 

Հ.Գ Այժմ դու կարող ես փարոս դառնալ մութ ճանապարհներին: *Եթե ցանկանաս*:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.03.2011)

----------


## davtyanhasmik

Ի՞նչ է կյանքը: Այս հարցի պատասխանը խոսքերի մեջ չի կայանում:Բառերը միշտ էլ մնում են բառեր:Մի մեղք այնպիսի մարդկանց համար, ովքեր կյանքի փոխարեն ընտրում են կյանքի հայացքները: Մարդիկ հորինել են բազմատիվ տեորեմներ կյանքի մասին:Կարեւորը իմանանք ինչ ես ուզում:Փրկել հոգիտ, առաջնորդվել սեփական բնազդով, հասնել փառքի, կամ… Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզում:
Ամենահետաքրքիրը հենց «կյանք» հասկացողությունը, ինչպես «կյանքի իմաստը», «ճշմարտություն» նույնպես հորինել են մարդիկ, իսկ իմաստը կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ իմաստ են դնում այդ բառի մեջ: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է , որ ճշմարտությունը մեղք է, իսկ կյանքի իմաստը փողի մեջ է , ուրեմն այդպես ել կլինի:Կան մարդիկ ում կյանքը դուր է գալիս ուրիշների հաըացքներով:Կան մարդիկ ովքեր գնում են առաջ, ստեղծում են իրենց սեփական հայացքները եւ ապրում են այդ սահմաններում կոչելով այդ ամենը կյանքի փիլիսոփայություն:Կան մարդիկ ովքեր չեն հավատում խոսքերին ու հայացքներին, վստահում են միայն սեփական զգացողություններին: Կարող եք հենց հիմա մոռանալ այն բոլոր խոսքերը, որոնք սովորեցրել են ձեզ կյանքը, եւ նայիր քո ներքինը:Այնտեղ չկա ոչինչ, բացի քո զգացողություններից, որոնք շատ հեշտ կարող են տալ այս հարցի պատասխանը:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Դուք երբեվե հարցրել եք ձեզ,որն էր իմ աշխարհ գալու նպատակը:Ես չեմ խոսում ոչ միյայն այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր ուղղակի հոգնել են այս կյանքից և իրենք հաճախ իրենց այս հարցն են տալիս, ոչ. սա վերաբերվում բոլորին:Չե որ վոչինչ հենց այպես չի լինում. ես դա ձեզ հավատացնում եմ:


Նպատակը,  ձեր  տարբերակի  կայացման  մեջ  է, քանզի  դուք  հենց  այնպես  չեիք  կարող  աշխարհ  գալ,  այլ  ներկայացնում  եք  որոշակի  գենետիկական  և   բարոյա-հոգեբանական  չկայացած  ամբողջություն:

----------


## erexa

Կյանքն իմաստ չունի, կյանքի իմաստը ստեղծում ենք, մենք ինքներս:

----------

E-la Via (05.01.2014), Mephistopheles (05.01.2014)

----------


## Katka

> Կյանքն իմաստ չունի, կյանքի իմաստը ստեղծում ենք, մենք ինքներս:


Չկա տենց բան :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (05.01.2014), Լեո (04.01.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Իմիջիայլոց, *էստեղ* էքզիստենցիալիզմին առնչվող, կյանքի իմաստի հետ կապված փոքր, հետաքրքիր թեստ-աղյուսակ կա:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ճշտված ա… ՉԿԱ:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

42.

----------

CactuSoul (05.01.2014), Freeman (05.01.2014), Sagittarius (05.01.2014), Skeptic (05.01.2014), Արամ (05.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.01.2014), Տրիբուն (05.01.2014)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

Աբելյան ջան, միտքդ առավել խորիմաստ կստացվի  ,երբ այն ընկալենք որպես քառատողիդ հարցադրման պատասխան: Այսպես.  :Smile: 

_Կյանքս արի հրապարակ, ոտքի կոխան ամենքի.
Խափան, խոպան ու անպըտուղ, անցավ առանց արդյունքի։
Ի՜նչքան ծաղիկ պիտի բուսներ, որ չըբուսնավ էս հողին…
Ի՜նչ պատասխան պիտի ես տամ հող ու ծաղիկ տվողին…   
  Ճշտված ա… ՉԿԱ:_

----------

Lílium (05.01.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

ապրում եք ապրեք էլի, թե չէ կյանքի իմաստը որ բացահայտեք, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ կունենա ապրելը  :Jpit:

----------

Նարե91 (05.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (05.01.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Աբելյան ջան, միտքդ առավել խորիմաստ կստացվի  ,երբ այն ընկալենք որպես քառատողիդ հարցադրման պատասխան: Այսպես.


Քառատողը խափում ա: :Wink:

----------

ԳագոՋան (07.01.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> 42.


Էհ Անվեր ջան, քո կյանքի իմաստն էլ կորավ, բանակում ես լինելու:

----------


## Enna Adoly

նպատակը նպատակներ ստեղծելն է և կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ կախված է երևակայությունից. ինչքան հարուստ է երևակայությունը, այնքան մեծ են նպատակները:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.01.2014), Vardik! (05.01.2014), Սամ-Քլայն (06.01.2014), Վոլտերա (05.01.2014)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Էհ Անվեր ջան, քո կյանքի իմաստն էլ կորավ, բանակում ես լինելու:


Ապեր, էտ 42-ը անկապ չի, էտի՝ իմ, քո ու մնացածների կյանքի իմաստն ա: Դա ինձ Դուգլաս ձյան ա ասել աշնանային մի գիշեր, երբ թափառում էի տիեզերքի անսահամանափակ հորիզոններում, ուղեցույցը ձեռքիս:

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

Ապրել էնպես, որ երբեք չմոռացվես...

----------

Vardik! (06.01.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Մարդիկ կան, որ նույնիսկ մինչև իրենց կյանքի մայրամուտ չեն կարողանում պարզել ապրելու իմաստը:
Ես մի բան գիտեմ... չպիտի մտածես դրա մասին, կյանքն իր հունով կտանի: Ու մի շատ սիրուն օր գուցեև հասկանաս, թե ինչի համար էիր աշխարհ եկել: Ես հավատում եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք էս կյանքում մի միսսիայով ա ծնվում: Ամենաբարդը գտնելն ա, թե քո միսսիան որն ա: Հենց գտար, կյանքի նպատակի մասին էլ դժվար մտածես:

----------

Vardik! (06.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

Հենց կյանքումդ գոնե մի մարդու իսկապես ճանաչես, իսկապես սիրես ու սերդ անկախ ամեն ինչից գնալով միայն մեծանա՝  էս հարցը էլ չես տա, որովհետև բառերով անարտահայտելի պատասխանը գտած կլինես:

----------

sharick (07.09.2019), Vardik! (06.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.01.2014)

----------

